# E3 2014 (craziness archive pt2)



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

It's almost that time of year again! E3 is almost upon us! I will be updating regularly as more conference and event schedules are revealed, as well as information on what we can expect at this year's E3. 

In the meantime, speculation, wish lists, and so on are welcome discussion! And also feel free to post any E3-related news and videos here, of course. And don't forget the gifs. 

As E3 gets closer I will include various links for streaming the conferences and events as well, some of which may include pre-shows (like IGN) and other entertaining happenings. 

Let's have a fun E3!


*E3 COUNTDOWN*


*Conference Schedules:*

*Microsoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 9:30 AM PST (12:30 PM EST)
*EA:* Monday, June 9th @ 12 PM PST (3 PM EST)
*Ubisoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 3 PM PST (6 PM EST)
*Sony:* Monday, June 9th @ 6 PM PST (9 PM EST)
*Nintendo:* Tuesday, June 10th @ 9 AM PST (12 PM EST)






*Spoiler*: _Official Twitch E3 Broadcast Schedule_ 







*Monday 6/9 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:30am – Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
11:00am – Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing Post show
11:30pm – Hotline Miami 2 (Dennaton Games/Devolver Digital)
12:00pm – EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Preview
1:00pm – EA Special Event
2:00pm – EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Post show
2:30pm – Battlecry (Bethesda)
3:00pm – Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing
4:00pm – Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing Post show
4:30pm – Witcher 3 (CD Projekt RED)
5:00pm – Dying Light (Techland)
5:30pm – Final thoughts
6:00pm – PlayStation E3 2014 Press Conference


*Tuesday 6/10 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:00am – Nintendo Digital Event
10:00am – Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:15am – Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:30am – Dragon Age: Inquisition (EA)
11:00am – Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
11:20am – The Division (Ubisoft)
11:40am – Farcry 4 (Ubisoft)
12:00pm – Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Activision)
12:20pm – Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
12:40pm – Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
1:00pm – DRIVECLUB (SCEA)
1:20pm – Evil Within (Bethesda)
1:40pm – Lords of the Fallen (NAMCO)
2:00pm – Destiny (Activision/BUNGIE)
2:20pm – The Order: 1886 (SCEA)
2:40pm – Nintendo Demo
3:00pm – Evolve Special Tournament (2K)
4:00pm – Super Smash Bros. Invitational (Nintendo)


*Wednesday 6/11 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am – Alienware
10:30am – Twitch Time
11:00am – Sunset Overdrive (Insomniac Games/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am – ID@Xbox (Unannounced title)
11:40am – Killer Instinct: Season Two (Iron Galaxy/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm – Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:20pm – Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm – H1Z1 (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm – EA (Unannounced title)
1:20pm – Batman: Arkham Knight (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
1:40pm – Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
2:10pm – Nintendo Demo
2:30pm – Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
2:50pm – Crytek (Unannounced title)
3:00pm – SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:15pm – SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:30pm – Hohokum (Honeyslug, SCE Santa Monica Studio)
3:45pm – Helldivers (Arrowhead Game Studios/Sony Computer Entertainment)
4:00pm – Alien Isolation (The Creative Assembly/SEGA)
4:20pm – Civilization: Beyond Earth (2K)
4:40pm – Diablo III: Reaper of Souls – Ultimate Evil Edition on PS4 (Blizzard)
5:00pm – Evolve Special Tournament (2K)


*Thursday 6/12 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am – Tetris w/creator Alexey Pajitnov
10:15am – Zombies Monsters Robots (Ying Pei Games)
10:30am – Guinness World Records – certificate presentation
11:00am – Fable Legends (LionHead/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am – #IDARB (ID@Xbox)
11:40am – Project Spark (Team Dakota/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm – Nintendo Demo
12:20am – Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm – PlanetSide 2 PS4 Edition (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm – 505 Games (TBD) 1:20pm – Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
1:40pm – Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (Gearbox/2K)
2:00pm – Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
2:20pm – The Crew (Ubisoft)
2:40pm – Nintendo Demo
3:00pm – Tecmo Koei (Unannounced title)
3:20pm – Disney Infinity 2.0: Marvel Super Heroes (Disney Interactive)
3:40pm – SEGA Sonic BOOM! (SEGA)
4:00pm – Evolve Special Tournament (2K)




*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Schedule_ 









*Streaming Links:*

Twitch: 

GameTrailers: 

IGN: 

Spike: 


*News Links:*


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Digital Event Announcement_ 



[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Show us Half-Life 3.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Diablo III? Zombie? What?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

pls show us dragons


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

We need Last Guardian, hurry up and show it to confirm it lives and releases this year!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

lolDiablo III


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

woah.. this crossover shit..


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Half-Life 2.5


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

..............meh


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck Diablo

WHERE"s FALLOUT and DOOM!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Why need Dead Island 2 when we got Dying Lights to await??


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I want 2 more new games


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Hardline again.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy's jokes are corny as I don't know what.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, more Battlefield: Hardline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

hardline? but you were doing so well..


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

also Fuck Battlefield Poilce Academy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Island was a bad game right?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't care about Hardline.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaf is down.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Here comes Battlefield! 12-13 year old kids must be fangasming now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

The whole conference can't be full of solid gold I suppose.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This isn't Counter-Strike on steroids, EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

ElementX said:


> This guy's jokes are corny as I don't know what.



I almost want Aiesha back


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

The Order 1886 is everything that's wrong with modern games


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Take that shit out of here tbh lolbattlefield


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope it's simply a trailer.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Great more Battlefield Cops and Robbers garbage.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> It was just a tease, didn't miss uch.





Əyin said:


> Now it's called Bloodborne dartg



still tho


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking Dead Island, king of misleading trailers.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright, a least it was short.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

figures? ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Avengers game tiem?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

LOlDisney Infinite


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Dead Island was a bad game right?



It was fun but it had problems.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna where you at


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

We need to push elephants for playstation all-stars guys 
.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I almost want Aiesha back



Don't even fucking joke about that shit, you bitch.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian. I'm FEELING IT.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Get on with Persona 5 stuff.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait this is the end of their conference really...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

zombie's and shooters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

exclusive add-ons aren't really attractive..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Well my stream just froze.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

BattleField


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't mind this segment.  It only took up about a minute.  No big deal.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

The fuck was the Hulk doing there?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Did I just hear someone says 'Ballsack'?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing exciting out of E3 yet. At least year was full of hype even if it didn't live up to it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

fuck wheres patchys sig when you need it


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

YEAH! NO WAY NO WAY!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice trailer.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Magica for Ps4


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

kinnect rib


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Magicka developers making a exclusive game for Sony.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I fucking love Magica!  YEAH!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Sad cultist guy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Get on with Persona 5 stuff.



Now this worth be something worth staying up for....


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Poor kitty


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Disclaimer: No cats were harmed in the making of this video #SonyE3


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Magica 2!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

This was an interesting trailer. xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well my stream just froze.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That title...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy **** cat blows up


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Well that was lame as fuck.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Magicka 2: Learn to spell Again.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

how long does this go on for?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

No Persona 5 guys D:


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Thats not a fucking 12 year old.

EDIT: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I WAS WRECKED


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

99.9% confirmed fake letter.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Sally T. is as fake as Aisha Taylor's enthusiasm.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

That fucking kid's letter.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Tim game coming to PS4

Old Tim game revival


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking Tim is awesome.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, Tim Schaffer game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmao. Whoe the fuck wrote that lame letter? wtf please


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Grim Fandango remaster for PS4.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

LMFAO at that letter xD


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

OH SHIT ITS GRIM FANDANGO

Nice one Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

what's this? never heard of it..


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

lolSony are being corny


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy Shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Grim Fandango

_*Finally*_, PS4 has something worth getting for.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I was NOT expecting a remaster of Grim Fandango!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That crowd reaction


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks fabulous.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

This is some serious corny shit Sony. Come on...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

LOl that shit is rambo x super meat boy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Hotline Miami developers making Sony Exclusives.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Grim Fandango is wonderful.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet mother of god, I want these now.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Must be saving FF or KH stuff for the end like 2.5 or perhaps Dissidia 3.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Broforce is the bomb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

too many obnoxious pixels in these indie games


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Broforce


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Source 2...?

Edit: Why would I think source 2?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Witness       .


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing special


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh wait never mind.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

I Bro-lieve these puns are lame...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Goichi time


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm, what's this?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Suda  game.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Suda with another leltier game the weebs will lap up eh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Woah, what the hell is this?

This isn't Lily Bergamo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Nation x Suda 51?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

THESE GRAPHICS ARE FUCKING INSANE


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Doesn't look like my cup o' tea here.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Suda51 game!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

neckbeards fapping hard at this..


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks nothing like my weeaboo games le cry


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Not interested.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Let it Die.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

Let It Die looks insane.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Let It Die? Almost like Manhunt style game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

What the hell was that Suda?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Giant Squid. 

aka fl0w 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Journey shit.. oh no


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Journey developers new game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

They need to let it die alright...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Let It Die.

I expect the media to blame video games for the murders of a teenagers.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it Nintendo's turn yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fish game?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT IS NOT LILY BERGAMO


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

New game by the Journey team?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

This has turned into a bore fest. Last Guardian, Fallout 4 or KH please.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

This will probably be good.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Journey : Aquatic Edition


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

"Videogames, right?"

-_-


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Aww, that's an adorable shark.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Austin Wintory makes the best game music.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks pretty.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow that looks beautiful


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

This game is likely to be pretty good.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Disappointing.......


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

Give me a Persona 5 trailer please!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Journey: buried at sea


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Abzu...             ?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Abz? what a name


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Boooring


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Giant Squid looks pretty.  But so what?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Abzu? Sumerian myth exploration??


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The end?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Azbu coming to PS4 first.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Was expecting more. :/


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

The name fits the game at least


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> Give me a Persona 5 trailer please!


Sony won't promote that game.  You will have to rely on Atlus and Sega for that.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Take your puns with you sir!


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

No uncharted?  

Fuck this shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>last game
>not persona 5


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

No man Sky coming first to PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this No Man's Sky?


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

fucking Naughty Dog being a no-show


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

No way its over, it was just the end of that segment.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

DAMMIT SONY!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks fun.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

What is this? Dino age exploration?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this shit pokemon animal snap?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

This shit is putting me to sleep. Holy fuck Sony...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys they got more to show, it hasn't even been a hour yet.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely music.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Naughty Dog is too afraid to go on without Amy Hennig.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it over?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

lolmansky


yawn nice music


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I love that space to atmospheric flight with no loading transition.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian, please!!!!!


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

NOW THAT looks like a game I wanna play.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Colors, dinosaurs, space?

Alright, alright


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

That 65daysofstatic doe


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice trailer


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP The Last Guardian


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaf is still down.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

>Magica ps4 

So anways, persona 5 and dancing all night?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> RIP The Last Guardian



Don't give up. There's still hope.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys the conference is not over, c'mon now


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The Last Guardian will appear soon guys, keep on believing.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

looks amazing
but it's hard to believe


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Getting bored...


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

No Fallout 4, KH3, or Persona 5... fuck this E3.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

That game is pretty


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

His integrity is touching.

Great stuff overal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This game isn't for me..


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

a soon as this trailer ends

fade to black

then the last guardian

rite?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Morpheus time.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sale numbers time?


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> a soon as this trailer ends
> 
> fade to black
> 
> ...


Not yet. It's still too soon.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

The Last Guardian please, sir? *putting hand up*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck the system! Give me some damn games Sony!


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

There's that Microsoft dig


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Camera... Sony is watching you now


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Morpheus tiem.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Fuck the system! Give me some damn games Sony!



They had to do Morpheus.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Morpheus     .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Morpheus time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

underwhelming tbh


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Guess I gotta wait for the tokyo game show for persona 5 and kingdom hearts 3. Tragic


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Awww yeah

Go Sony


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait, is there more?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

GRIM FUCKING FANDANGO

TAKE MY LIFE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

They already said no KH3 or FFXV at E3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Wait, is there more?



They clearly when saying "end it with" they were talking about the indie portion of the show.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Wait, is there more?



The Morpheus garbage.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's Sean Layden. He better say something about The Last Guardian.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> Guess I gotta wait for the tokyo game show for persona 5 and kingdom hearts 3. Tragic



Tragic indeed. At least we got that small KH3 teaser at the end of the 2.5 trailer. That's something I suppose.


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

So the bombs come now?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

People actually thought it was over? 

Wow.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> Guess I gotta wait for the tokyo game show for persona 5 and kingdom hearts 3. Tragic



Putting your hopes on TGS 

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

eluna, we can only hope.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

I know i'm late but No Man's Sky looks great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

show me gaems assholes


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

TELL US ABOUT GAMES

GAIKAI

PLAYSTATION NOW

Come on.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Most we will get from Atlus is Persona Q and hopefully FExSMT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People actually thought it was over?
> 
> Wow.



I know


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

We have awesome stuff that makes PSN a great experience.

Let me list stuff that's not games.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ Sony.... where is my LG!! Uncharted 4, something


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Who cares about numbers.  

Give us games


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

BALLSACK

WHERE's FALLOUT and DOOM

PLS DONT MAKE ME WAIT UNTIL GAMESCOM AND TGS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Im not gonna say shit. 

Just letting this conference cook >:3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my God.

Who.

The hell.

Cares.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Expecting games from a gaming expo what madness you guys are thinking of!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep. 

Sony dropping the bombs now. 

Haters start ducking.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

YOUTUBE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

fucking youtube finally


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

YouTube y'all! Thats it! SONYWON!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

*holding knees and shake head*

Please, no stats.....please


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Youtube is finally coming this fall with you being able to upload your share videos.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

I think Sony is purposely try to annoy you all.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

when's mahvel


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

blabla numbers

Interesting, but not right now


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahaha, the trolling possibilities are going to be immense.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Man this is all the stuff Microsoft was like "Don't worry we're not talking about any of this" at their conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Youtube

Oh, how nice of you guys to join us. :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

SOCIAL GAMING


FREE DLC

BROADCASTING


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

More like Pay to Win.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU TOLD ME THERE WOULD BE GAMES


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Man this is all the stuff Microsoft was like "Don't worry we're not talking about any of this" at their conference



Because most of this shit they already _have_.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Shoe is now on your foot ehh Sony


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Time's a wastin'


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

booooooooooooring


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

They better not end the conference with this snore fest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Never been more glad that I bought a WiiU


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

*YAWN*

Go back to gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

軸 Axis 軸 ‏@Axis1500 2m

So for me, MS's E3 way above Sony's. MS: Games, games, games,

 Sony: Overlong, pandering, console warz, stats, fake letters.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony failed. 

 I guess that means it up to Nintendo to deliver.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

_*certain*_ features available for a fee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

this vayta crap..


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

"Free to play means free to play!"

*free to play does not necessarily mean free to play


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Certain features available for a fee.........


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> "our network is robust" says a guy who clearly didn't try to use it today #SonyE3





> This guy is the dad who ruins the mood at a party by turning down the music to make a boring speech #SonyE3



Kaz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

TIME FOR FREE TO PLAY. AND IT *MEANS* FREE TO PLAY.

**Certain features available for a fee*

OH SONY, YOU SNEAKY LITTLE DEVIL. THOUGHT YOU'D GET PAST ME THIS TIME, DIDN'T YOU?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Only Iwata can save us now..


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

They gotta be trolling you all right now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 軸 Axis 軸 ‏@Axis1500 2m
> 
> So for me, MS's E3 way above Sony's. MS: Games, games, games,
> 
> Sony: Overlong, pandering, console warz, stats, fake letters.



Please, the games Sony has shown already kill the Microsoft conference.  This boring bit doesn't ruin what happened earlier.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Only Valve can save this E3 now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I expect one more big game


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 軸 Axis 軸 ‏@Axis1500 2m
> 
> So for me, MS's E3 way above Sony's. MS: Games, games, games,
> 
> Sony: Overlong, pandering, console warz, stats, fake letters.



nope.jpg

showing mostly multiplatform games doesn't win a conference


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no Last Guardians, Fallout 4, KH, FF. Fucking terrible e3 so far.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> TIME FOR FREE TO PLAY. AND IT *MEANS* FREE TO PLAY.
> 
> **Certain features available for a fee*
> 
> OH SONY, YOU SNEAKY LITTLE DEVIL. THOUGHT YOU'D GET PAST ME THIS TIME, DIDN'T YOU?



......


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys you are over reacting to this 

PlayStation Now talk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

only 15 minutes left


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Kaz.



              .


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

I just want Sm4sh man...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Scary *** singing monsters


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 1m

You just know someone was pushing for a F2P section in the conference. "No, it'll be great, the crowd is going to eat it up, I promise."


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice!  Canada also!  They were unsure about that last week.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

M$ had The Witcher 3.

They win.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Opened Beta July 31.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony television...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> M$ had The Witcher 3.
> 
> They win.



You mean a game that will likely look better on PS4 and obviously best on PC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

you can game with no games


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally, Playstation Now.


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Still no Last Guardians, Fallout 4, KH, FF. Fucking terrible e3 so far.


And no Persona 5 too


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

"Dead Space 3" 

Oh lord.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 1m

We salute you, the one lone person who applauded PlayStation Now. #E3

lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Street fighter games are still fun.  The crowd was right to cheer that.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Still no Last Guardians, Fallout 4, *KH, FF*. Fucking terrible e3 so far.



This is how Square works, they show up at E3 one year to show something cool and don't come again for at least another two years


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People still waiting for games _they said would not be there_
>Like KH3 and FFXV


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck this Vita shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Next, please.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Everyone cheering at this point is probably drunk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Ultra will lag like fuck with PSNOW


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

All this is nice and all Sony, but where are the games


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Vita time     .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 1m
> 
> We salute you, the one lone person who applauded PlayStation Now. #E3
> 
> lol


Sony has a plant in the audience.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

WHERE ARE THE VITA MEMORY CARDS PRICE CUT


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony, give up on the Vita. It is too late.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, that no console innovation


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

PSvita 

3DS owns this bitch..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony what the fuck are you doing? Holy shit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

#bringbackjack


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 1m
> 
> We salute you, the one lone person who applauded PlayStation Now. #E3
> 
> lol



I simply cannot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

hadou said:


> Sony, give up on the Vita. It is too late.



They can't give up on the Vita, they just destroyed the PSP.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Tales of Hearts R will be good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

fuck your hands for clapping you idiotic fucks..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave I cant tell if your a fanboy or just playing devil's advocate. 

Me? Im just a bastard hahahahaha


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Give us the games


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Well at least there was no Wonderbook stuff.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Vita TV!  YEAH!


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no interested on vita


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

>show vita games
>no neptunia 

:


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Playstation TV


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Tales of Hearts R will be good.



Its a crappy remake of an Awesome 2D game that had its story ruined.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Vita TV coming.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

playstation tv


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Vita TV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm slitting my wrists now.. Based god Iwata save me..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Vita TV? really? man you were doing so well Sony


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

That's kind of cool.  Playing games on a separate tv.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

THE VITA ISN'T DEAD.

WE HAVE THAT GAME.

AND THAT OTHER GAME.

WOW, I'M TIRED LISTING ALL OF THAT. TIME FOR THE TV THING.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Tales of hearts and child of light are cool though


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

FALLOUT AND DOOM OR GO TO HELL!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Decent start, terrible fucking finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Did Kaz die? He had to.. This plague is too much..


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't they remember what happened to Microsoft last year? Layden is blowing it hard right now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Vita TV? really? man you were doing so well Sony



You don't want it?  I damn near imported it from Japan.  Streaming my PS4 to my bedroom is worth the $99 alone.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I think if given the choice between watching this section of sony's conference and getting a surprise rectal exam, most would opt for the latter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO BUNDLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

HYPE BONER = FLACCID


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

LMAO, PSTV Bundle with Lego Movie I couldn't hold it in.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> That's kind of cool.  Playing games on a separate tv.



I can't tell if you're being intentionally funny or not.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

I could have few extra hours of sleep instead of watching that.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

WHERE IS JACK TRETTON

FUCK YOU SONY

BRING HIM BACK


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This conference is just disappointing now.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my this might be it...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> You don't want it?  I damn near imported it from Japan.  Streaming my PS4 to my bedroom is worth the $99 alone.



Honestly no... and that is cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

"all about the games"

are you mocking me now?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Game time, Japan games.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

"it's all about the games"


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK SONY!

MK 10!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

more Mortal Kombat X?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit this dragged.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh thank god.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X...meh.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

FINALLY GAMES!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Well at least we're getting Mortal Combat X.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally something good.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally, back to games.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

CHOOSE YOUR MIGHT


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Mortal Kombat time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

mortal kombat

are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, threw his ice clone!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

wow, looks slick..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Ironyyyyyyy


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

What's this weird "game" thing they're talking about, go back to the TV


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finally something good.



Oh, you're ahead on the stream?

'cause I'm just seeing this garbage MK game.

Didn't this hype die in the 90s?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, that was pretty dope.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

I predict this conference will go over. That dude wasted way too much time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

I swear to god nintendo better not delay anything this year 

E3 is fucking ridiculous in disappointment


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yo that stage looks very similar to one from KI.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Needs more tv this game stuff is lame


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

I need Last Guardians. I fucking need it!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

MKX 

looks slick


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Who doesn't like some MK fun?  You suck krory.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony just went down the drain...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Brutal fatalities.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh fuck this shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

And lol PSVIta tv 

/late


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

He's gone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

No.

Nonono.

Go back to games.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay you got your game now back to TV Stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Hype

*tv talk*

AND ITS GONE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People complain about shooters doing the same shit over and over again
>Applaud fighters that do the same

Don't change, gaming community.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

mk x


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally a goddamn game....., it does look good through. Sick x-rays!


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Now it's entertainment


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW, ONE WHOLE GAME.

TIME FOR NETFLIX AND TV SHIT. NETWORK, NETWORK, NETWORK. WATCH OUT AWESOME ORIGINAL SHOWS.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooo….


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

GO BACK TO THE GAMES ASDHFDASHIFJSAD


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah yeah THIS is what we're all here for


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Moar games plz


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

You've gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

reductive versions of amazon prime and netflix


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit. 

If Sony only shows Uncharted 4 then fuck they've won today out of all the conferences. 

Damn Sony!!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

lol They can have all this talking nonsense and numbers in some crappy video online or something. Why waste and pollute your conference with this garbage....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This shit gives Ubisoft a run for its money..


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

What is up with developers and CEOs thinking people like this TV shit 

Oh shit tho... a Powers Show


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Soo bruutal


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

brian michael bendis!?!?!

end me


----------



## Arcana (Jun 9, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X looks good


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god damnit it's Bendis


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes gamers want comic book stuff...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2014)

MKX i need that game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

I lost my shit during the MK demo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Please stop, holy shit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Man the guys huge.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAMES, RIGHT?

NOW FOR THIS GRAPHIC NOVEL SHOW.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

coulda just hired TT for this..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 2m

Sony, why you gotta talk TV? Didn't you see Microsoft's conference, this shit is so 2013! #E3


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

flop bendis

I seriously can't believe this


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

I want GAMES!!!!!!!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Yea because I want more superhero comic BS. Fuck Sony man.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 2m
> 
> Sony, why you gotta talk TV? Didn't you see Microsoft's conference, this shit is so 2013! #E3



And 2012. And 2011. And 2010.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Now it's comics


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

no1cares

NEXT


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's self awareness is epic levels of bad. 

You were in such a good position and you fell in the same trap that Microsoft did last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

who wrote this conference? lynch them


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This E3 was a failure just because there was nothing on Telltale's Game of Thrones game.

Way to fail, everyone.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Poor Roger Smith had to be involved with this conference...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

All is forgiven Sony if you show The Last Guardian.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

These guys talk to much.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Keep trolling Sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

As Phil Specter is laughing his balls off, I can imagine Jack Tretton just suddenly bursting out onto the stage and just start strangling people screaming, "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!"


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> who wrote this conference? lynch them



Please fucking do.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Concept art?  Are you fucking wasting time with concept art?  What the fuck is wrong with you Sony?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, comic books on my *videogames* console.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

lol.  Concept art?  Are you fucking kidding me???


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony dropped the fucking ball


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

They still have time for 1 more game. Just 1 more


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Bendis is like a Bond villain


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Takes repeated swipes at Microsoft
>Follows in their footsteps


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

concept art for a tv series

yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Calm down, you scums.

The Last Guardian will be shown LASTLY.........I hope so.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 2m
> 
> Sony, why you gotta talk TV? Didn't you see Microsoft's conference, this shit is so 2013! #E3



It's true though I'm having flashbacks to the MS conference last year now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

That shit should be saved for Comicon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd be pissed if I bought a PS4/Xbone at launch


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Terrible conference.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >People complain about shooters doing the same shit over and over again
> >Applaud fighters that do the same
> 
> Don't change, gaming community.



I'm trying hard to understand this doesn't look anything like previous mortal kombats.

Using  environments in real time
New Characters
Completely different art style 
Wut?? 


I'm still disappointed though.

No point in getting a vita


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 1m

SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP! #E3

LOLOLOL


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> #4TheTVWatchers #SonyE3



>Kaz
>Winning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Takes repeated swipes at Microsoft
> >Follows in their footsteps



Woah.. This so fucking much..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

my smile and optimism: gone


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking hell Sony.  Way to fuck up your conference.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck Sony.

Just what the fuck.

You just killed MK's attempt at saving the show.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

>still no KH3

bailing


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit, I think Jim Sterling might actually hang himself if this keeps going on.

*KEEP GOING SONY*


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'd be pissed if I bought a PS4/Xbone at launch



Not really      .


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

A movie...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Ewww no new IGC?

Jesus Sony, youre shooting yourselves.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Ratchet and Clank *The Movie*....D:


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Now fucking movies? Fucking Sony...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >still no KH3
> 
> bailing



You didn't even have to be here - they said yesterday KH3 would be nowhere at E3.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

RATCHET AND CLANK THE MOVIE?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Give us a new Ratchet and Clank game, not movie.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

RATCHET AND CLANK THE MOVIE

PLEASE FUCKING STOP


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that Tidus's voice actor?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

That thought that sony has no games to show thats why they aren't showing them 

or they trying to save their failed TV line


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Movie trailer?




1/10 Sony, 1/10.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Save us, Valve, from another shitty E3.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

ratchet and clank the movie?

alright

I'm in


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony, at this point, just go fuck yourself.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this really a thing?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

and lol ratchet and clank movie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Takes repeated swipes at Microsoft
> >Follows in their footsteps



Boggles the fucking mind.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Why did Sony get rid of Jack Tretton

he would have never let this happen

that man was a boss

fuck you Sony


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

This is booooring


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony needed to be saved from themselves.  They were given too much time for the conference.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian? Shit, that game will pop up when the time comes, there's other games out than that. 

If Sony shows Uncharted 4 they've probably had the best conference thus far. 

No one's topping that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony IS ALL ABOUT MOVIES


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> my smile and optimism: gone


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

flop ratchet and clank movies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Not watching the E3 conference in a move theater? Don't worry, they bring the movies to us


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Please save me, Reggie and Miyamoto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Ratchet Chief Collection


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Is that Tidus's voice actor?



Yup.

Ratchet and Clank remake for PS4 in 2015.


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Games?  Back to games?  Please?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

I always said sony was the Japanese Microsoft people said I was fuckin crazy..........heh.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony lost


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

TLOU...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Just end this garbage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Not really      .



So, what are you currently playing?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

It's official.

This is the best fucking E3 I have ever been alive for.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess a step on the right direction


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

AND NOW. TIME FOR A REMASTER OF A GAME THAT'S NOT EVEN ONE YEAR OLD.

WE OF SONY GIVE WHAT YOU GAMERS WANT. THE DIFFERENCE IS ASTOUNDING.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Great game.  But this stinks of desperation.  Sony has nothing to offer us I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Sony lost



I wouldn't go there.  As I said earlier, the beginning of the conference already was better than Microsofts conference.  Got me way more excited.  Sure they went through the boring as fuck part but even so, that doesn't change how awesome the early conference was.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Look the remaster version or whatever of the Last Of Us.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> So, what are you currently playing?



Watch Dogs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd double dip if I had a PS4, I'd buy a PS4 if there's something to play in it..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

They're ending with The Last of Us?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> You didn't even have to be here - they said yesterday KH3 would be nowhere at E3.


I don't tend to follow such things. Oh well. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian will save this.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm all for the movie because like the Sly movie it could get new fans interested in the series. But damn this conference...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

but wait

a remake of a game that came out last year?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

I was fucking great as Ellie with the bow.  Wish you guys could have seen it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Microsoft re-releases games years old
>Sony takes potshot
>Sony re-releases game out for less than a year



I remember when people lost their shit when Square did this for Tomb Raider.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2014)

Worst E3 of recent memory. It's all on you Nintendo...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

July 29th 2014.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Watch Dogs.



You can play that shit in last gen and PC..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

TLOU movie? I'm good with that.

Oh it's just a PS4 game.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Well where are they oh my MGS 5 time...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 5


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

ARE THEY SERIOUSLY ENDING THIS SHOW WITH A REMASTER?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Too bad this was already leaked.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

The last of us remasted.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Metal Gear 5 Trailer.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

MGSV!!!! fuck yes!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2014)

Where is my Arkham Knight GAMEPLAY!!!!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Trailer.. Not even gameplay.. FUCK YOU TOO SONY


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

SONY REDEEMED THEMSELVES


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Too late Sony... Kojima leaked this trailer out himself


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> You can play that shit in last gen and PC..



So exclusive games only count as games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my Arkham Knight gameplay!!?



delayed.gif


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

So, Ratchet and Clank are now fucking demoted to movies...

such a low point for R&C....


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Complain about Microsoft doing multi-platform games at their conference
>Sony's saving grace is a multi-platform game


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Metal gear solid 5


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

I do not get tired of seeing that trailer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

same Leaked trailer?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> Worst E3 of recent memory. *It's all on you Nintendo*...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

NO JUST METAL GEAR


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Metal Gear Tiem


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my Arkham Knight GAMEPLAY!!!!?



That's tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> So exclusive games only count as games?



No it means.. there's still no value


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Trailer.. Not even gameplay.. FUCK YOU TOO SONY



That's up to Kojima.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to fucking piss myself, this is so fucking hilarious

I think i might be doiyng


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol this year's Sony was bad regardless


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Well it's not a total disaster I guess

Maybe there's something else after MGSV


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This could have salvaged E3 too bad someone leaked it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat AMV  


FUCK YOU


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe how bad this went so fast.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

this is the cure for insomnia tbh


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ all of the fucking irony here.


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony was just fucking awful. Just terrible. Ugh


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Saved Sony conference
>Multi-platform
>Already seen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> That's up to Kojima.



No it means.. their conference is shit..


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> delayed.gif



They promised they will be at E3. 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's tomorrow.



Better be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Man.. M$ played so safe in their conference that right now that move was genius.. Jesus Chris.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> No it means.. there's still no value



Don't have a gaming PC and not interested in getting on. 

So it makes sense to have the console that will have the best performance for next gen games.

There is more value.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I Just felel out ofm y hciar holy shit i'm dead


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

What a serious trailer. 

I guess this is the game where Snake finally goes off the rails.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

The Last Guardian?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

That wasn't even the full trailer


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloody hell, Big Boss looks BOSS!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

when did jericho start developing ric flair's chest


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

GTA V for Next Gen.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

GTA V DLC?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Please don't tell me this is GTA?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

GTA  for PS4

shocker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

year of the remasters..


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Hahahaha someone fucking called GTA V


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

MGS

Coooooool


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's conference has been, hell, exactly as I said it would be. 

Now if they show Uncharted 4? It'll be 100% accurate as to what I said. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Bring it to PC you fuckers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn    .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow look at that. I am shocked.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

LOL Xbox 360 to PS4?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Told you this conference was going late.

Let's go Uncharted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

360 users too?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's the goddamn bat


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman time.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman Arkham Knight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

a remake of another game from last year


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

my smile and personas: gone


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Did he say Xbox 360???????


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman  

RUKIA!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman....meh.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

yup, Sony still got it


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman!!!!


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCKING GAY ASS BHATMAYN!


STHAP DISSAPOINTING ME SONY!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

*Batman voice* "WHERE'S THE LAST GUARDIAN!? WHERE IS IT!?"


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

So if multi-platform games don't count, what about a multi-platform game with a trailer we already saw?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman!

That's it, Sony won E3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

FUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

He can glide fast as fuck!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I stand corrected


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 1m

So you can either play 2013 games in 2014 or 2014 games in 2015.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony LOST E3. 


FUCKING SONY/


Thank god we have Konami.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Did people really expect Persona 5 here?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a raging hard on!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm happy for GTA fans.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeeeah

Batmobile was overdued


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

based kojima
based mgsv
based big boss


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

my smile and last guardian: gone


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman using guns BETRAYAL


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

I expect FF, KH, and Persona at TGS honestly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

not into arkham games anyways..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

This shit looks fucking wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

batman using guns


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

BATMAN


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

God I remember like an hour ago I was thinking this was a pretty okay conference


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait to play Batman.







_.....on PC._​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

I turned it off at the wrong time. mad


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I kinda wish Jim Sterling did his own stream while watching E3.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

fucking Batman looks amazing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> God I remember like an hour ago I was thinking this was a pretty okay conference



It went downhill real fast.

I know people are expecting TLG but damn not even that can save this.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

WHOOPS     **


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The hell just happened?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

BATMAN'S LOOKING AWESOME


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Troy Baker, Scarecrow?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmmm, who is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

the fuck just happened?


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony conference got trunt


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Hahaha Scarecrow nice.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Batman and Meta Gear? Those are some awesome exclusives!

Oh wait...


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

Arkham Knight looks amazing!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

LOL EA DISS

BLOW BLOW BLOW BLOW


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

It's Scarecrow guys


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That was nice. :3


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

No uncharted man fuck this. 

Wait


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

The moment of truth...


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

ONE LAST TITLE COME ON


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

the last guardian pls


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Batman and Meta Gear? Those are some awesome exclusives!
> 
> Oh wait...



don't you get tired of whining?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

LAST GUARDIAN?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted.  

Hoped for The Last Guardian.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

1 last game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Ending it with Uncharted 4.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

uncharted 4


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

The graphixxxxxxxx


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol no TLG? really?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Wanted TLG
>Got a non-Amy Hennig Uncharted


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Unchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarted 4 


TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

UNCHARTED FELLLASS!!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Lol no TLG? really?



I don't know what people expecting TLG want.

Like, seriously, what the fuck is Sony going to do, show the same trailer from like five years ago?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh look, Drake is going to be in UC4! Awesome...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no Last Guardian. Fuck Sony


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

No TLG, fuck you Sony. I dont really care about Uncharted.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Wanted TLG
> >Got a non-Amy Hennig Uncharted



krory, I know you just like to troll but please improve the variety of gifs you employ?  You're just being lazy.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

I hoped they had wrapped up the Nathan Drake series. but whatever, love me some Uncharted.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

STOP FUCKING ME SONY!

[youtube]_KqqRPvM_Sw[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted got so stale that Amy Hennig even went to *ELECTRONIC ARTS* just to get away from it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4: A Thief End, 2015.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Bring back Yoshida.

He'll save the conference with his cuteness.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't know what people expecting TLG want.
> 
> Like, seriously, what the fuck is Sony going to do, show the same trailer from like five years ago?



Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 1m

I feel like GAF needs to apologize to IGN


lololol


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

entirely CGI

fuck sony


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

The Last Guardian is definitely dead. Brb burning mah PS4.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted Thief's Ends?

Oh fuck, Drake will die!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

She would rather work with the guys that made *DANTE'S INFERNO* than do another Uncharted.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

TLG never coming out confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

At least we got some uncharted.. the setting looks good.. also, this is probably the series finale..


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4 looked kinda nice but I don't ven know what the series is about so iduuno whatever.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

And that's a wrap, goodnight friends.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait for Gamescom.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

The only good thing about that Conference was Arkham Knight. That's it. Everything else was shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2014)

So bad so very bad....


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

>another Uncharted


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony won. 

Also to anyone hating Uncharted 4, the directors of Uncharted 4 are the 2 directors from Uncharted 2 and The Last of Us. 

Meaning this will be the best Uncharted. 

Sony won.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted 4.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Look at all those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Apple laptops.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Big disappointment.


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright. I just want a PS4 now.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Breaking news. 

Sony has murdered Microsoft on the steps of E3. 







Again.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I definitely preferred this over the Microsoft conference, however Nintendo definitely may be able to really take this E3 tomorrow.  Sony could have done more.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyways, this conference did not live up to my expectations.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

No TLG.

Fucking sucks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> At least we got some uncharted.. the setting looks good.. also, this is probably the series finale..



Wonder why Amy Hennig quit to go to fucking EA in the middle of development.  They needed to scrap together the guys from TLOU to save it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

My God. M$ did better than Sony. Jesus Chris. Krory was right all this time. 

tomorrow Nintendo...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank god, off for a bed and jerk myself off on epic Batman and Metal Gear Solid parts.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I definitely preferred this over the Microsoft conference, however Nintendo definitely may be able to really take this E3 tomorrow.  Sony could have done more.



Zelda U should be able to give Nintendo the crown.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncharted, MKX, and Batman couldn't save the conference.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

People preferred Sony talking about fucking TV for 30 minutes over wall to wall games, this thread man.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

No Last Guardian....

Team ICO is one of the few companies that can save gaming


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> Uncharted 4 looked kinda nice but I don't ven know what the series is about so iduuno whatever.



Like Tomb Raider but better, since TR basically copied nearly everything about it


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Unless Valve reveals Half-Life 3.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Apparently EA did better also.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> My God. M$ did better than Sony. Jesus Chris. Krory was right all this time.
> 
> tomorrow Nintendo...



I disagree.  Microsoft did a better job of showing nothing but games but the games that both showed?  Sony took the cake and really that's what matters, which conference gets you more hyped for a system and this conference got me more hyped for the PS4 than Microsofts did for the Xbox.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> My God. M$ did better than Sony. Jesus Chris. Krory was right all this time.
> 
> tomorrow Nintendo...



I really think I'm dying here. Like... I was not prepared

My body was not ready for this

*And they saved themselves with multi-platform games*

They literally have become Microsoft.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

It's quite sad that MS did better than Sony.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Well LBP 3 looked nice I guess.

Also was there really even a need to do a Last of Us remaster, I mean the graphics in the trailer looked pretty much identical to the original game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Good press conference.

Yes I was bored a bit but not to the level degree that you guys were, holy fuck 

Solid B

Don't understand why any of you guys thought Fallout 4, FFXV and KH3 would be there.

Gamescom will have more announcements from Sony, especially after the past 2 years.

Nintendo is next, don't think I will be up for it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Anyways, this conference did not live up to my expectations.



Indeed.

Don't know why I bother watching these conferences. I don't even own any of the new consoles.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Well this was fun. 
Sony got this so far imo, but Microsoft wasn't far behind this time.

I expect Nintendo to take the E3 2014 crown tomorrow though. 

Time to sleep now: uni starts in six hours.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

> Mocks Microsoft for not focusing on the games
> Reiterates it is all about the games for them
> Spend 20 minutes talking about a comic tv show and a mediocre looking cgi movie 



Bloodborne looks so good though . Nintendo is going to win this year 90% certain.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

M$ gets a B+ while Sony a B-/C+ imho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I need to go to bed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Uncharted Thief's Ends?
> 
> Oh fuck, Drake will die!



What I got from this as well..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Byrd said:


> No Last Guardian....
> 
> Team ICO is one of the few companies that can save gaming



Considering Ueda bailed on them, doubtful.




sworder said:


> Like Tomb Raider but better, since TR basically copied nearly everything about it



Yeah, TR copied Uncharted over ten years before Uncharted came out. 

And they both just copied Indiana Jones.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Good press conference.
> 
> Yes I was bored a bit but not to the level degree that you guys were, holy fuck
> 
> ...



KH3 and FF15 were both revealed last E3.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

> People saying Microsoft did better than Sony. 

Are you people on drugs?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> Sony has murdered Microsoft on the steps of E3.
> 
> Again.



Only by a slim edge IMO.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

the last guardian is basically vaporware, I guess


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

So many hype, so many disappointment.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Don't know why I bother watching these conferences. I don't even own any of the new consoles.



The reactions in this thread.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I gave Microsoft a 7.5/10 this morning.  I'd probably give Sony an 8/10 or 8.5/10.

Really Nintendo can really just take it tomorrow.  Can't wait to see what they show.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> KH3 and FF15 were both revealed last E3.



SE came out last week saying they won't be at E3.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe Sony conference dragged for two hours and most of it was about social and Youtube shit.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> > People saying Microsoft did better than Sony.
> 
> Are you people on drugs?



No, they just aren't as deluded as you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

So if Microsoft was Sony, and Sony was Microsoft this year... what will Nintendo be?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

My scores so far

MS: 6/10
EA: 3/10
Ubi: 1/10
Sony: 3/10

Sony got a 3 only cuz Imma huge sucker for Uncharted..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> > People saying Microsoft did better than Sony.
> 
> Are you people on drugs?



More like you are if you actually think that trash one would actually attempt to call a conference murdered MS.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> SE came out last week saying they won't be at E3.



They did?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So if Microsoft was Sony, and Sony was Microsoft this year... what will Nintendo be?



Nintendo 20 years ago


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nintendo is Nintendo. They're doing their own thing now a days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> > People saying Microsoft did better than Sony.
> 
> Are you people on drugs?



Did you watch the conference? 

serous talk: I am keeping an eye on Bloodborne


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

and Sony Cancelled TLG


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

My phone managed to stream the Sony conference but couldn't stream anything else. Twas' destiny.

Anyway, Sony managed another win over Microsoft... But both conferences were lackluster.

Nintendo, you're up.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Yeah, TR copied Uncharted over ten years before Uncharted came out.
> 
> And they both just copied Indiana Jones.



I'm not talking about the theme, I'm talking about the actual game.

The old Tomb Raider games were nothing like Uncharted.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the last guardian is basically vaporware, I guess



Welcome to 4 years ago.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So if Microsoft was Sony, and Sony was Microsoft this year... what will Nintendo be?



Sega           .


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

The complete role-reversal here was just too beautiful. 

And the best part is that when Sony does the same shit Microsoft gets bashed for, the fanboys still love Sony. It's the fucking Wonderbook all over again.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Nintendo 20 years ago



More false hope than Half-Life 3 being a Linux exclusive.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So if Microsoft was Sony, and Sony was Microsoft this year... what will Nintendo be?



nintendo would be winning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't blame squeenix.. They did show TR tho..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I can't believe Sony conference dragged for two hours and most of it was about social and Youtube shit.



It was only about 25 minutes you guys and your reactions


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Welcome to 4 years ago.



it was canceled, and sony doesnt want to tell about it


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> I'm not talking about the theme, I'm talking about the actual game.
> 
> The old Tomb Raider games were nothing like Uncharted.



>Copying a game that copied your game

3edgy5me


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 was good to OK this year so far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW, WILL YOU LIKE PAYING 60 BUCKS AGAIN FOR THIS GAME THAT'S NOT EVEN A YEAR OLD?

WELL, WE GOT *ANOTHER* REMASTER OF A GAME THAT'S BARELY A YEAR OLD. OPEN THAT WALLET FOR THE SECOND TIME.

I give Sony a *Certain features available for a fee in our completely free game out of 10.

Tells you something when the best news in this conference was the announcement of a remaster of a 16 year old game. Well, that and Bloodborne which looked really fucking cool.

I can't believe I'm waiting for Nintendo to make an E3 bearable. And it's only going to be boring as hell since it's pre-recorded.


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2014)

nevermind whoops


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony Showed me MK X and Batman which are Multiplat. All they really have that I want is Project Beast.

But I mean honestly Microsoft did so much better they showed us what we want to see. Games, games coming out soon.

Sony legit talked to us about Sony TV and a TV show. Also there PS camera looks exactly like Kinect and showed us Youtube. Like Sony you are worse than the Microsoft conference last year.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They did?



Yeah Hasimoto said so.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Anyway, Sony managed another win over Microsoft...



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Are we really gonna ignore all that TV shit talk now? Come on guys.. Sony did the exact same shit we complained about during MS' conferences of the past



Dream said:


> More false hope than Half-Life 3 being a Linux exclusive.



Did you guys see Half-life 3? It was super cool and totally real


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony 6.5/10

Microsoft 6/10

both underwhelming


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony 6/10 and M$ 8/10

I gave M$ a 8 because they played very safe and didn't drag the conference. Nothing mind blowing or terrible.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

GTAV also on PC

Master Race


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The conferences were alright.

Microsoft talked about nothing but games, didn't push Kinect.
EA finally gave small bit of info on Mass Effect 4.
Ubisoft danced multiple times.
Sony directly lead to the suicides of hundreds.

All in all, a good E3.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kingpin fucked over Sony horribly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Those Fanboys scrambling for damage control. 

I think even the Kaz Hirai parody twitter is in shock at how that played out.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

If Batman wasn't multi-plat then the conference may have had something going for it, but nope.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

I knew Nintndo takes it.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 9, 2014)

brb buying an xbox-one for Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 Arcade Remix Hyper Edition EX Alpha


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Can't blame squeenix.. They did show TR tho..



That's not SE Japan that's Edios


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

This sony conference fucking sucked come on guys don't be delusional.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling @JimSterling  ?  1m

Also, fuck it, I'll hold my own press conference for the PS Vita if Sony doesn't wanna touch the poor fucker. #E3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey.

Hey, guys.

You know which company actually focused almost solely on games for the entirety of the conference?

Small Hint: It's not called Sony and it's called Microsoft.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Are we really gonna ignore all that TV shit talk now? Come on guys.. Sony did the exact same shit we complained about during MS' conferences of the past
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys see Half-life 3? It was super cool and totally real



We complained at Microsoft talking MOSTLY TV stuff for the reveal for there NEW System.

I don't really care for TV showing up but it doesn't kill a conference.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> Sony Showed me MK X and Batman which are Multiplat. All they really have that I want is Project Beast.
> 
> But I mean honestly Microsoft did so much better they showed us what we want to see. Games, games coming out soon.
> 
> Sony legit talked to us about Sony TV and a TV show. Also there PS camera looks exactly like Kinect and showed us Youtube. Like Sony you are worse than the Microsoft conference last year.



They showed us a bunch of shooters though, that didn't impress me.

Also, yes they talked about boring shit at Sony for a while, but most of the time it was games and the games they showed were games that actually interested me, and they had more variety of games shown than Microsoft did.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Here you can see the key difference between Microsoft and Sony fanboys.

Microsoft fanboys try to insist their extra stuff is awesome. But the Kinect sold so many! Everyone uses all of those apps!

Sony fanboys try to pretend it never existed. What? What TV stuff? I didn't see that. What the hell is the Wonderbook? Move? BUT DID YOU SEE THAT NEW UNCHARTED? SLICK STUFF, HUH?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol am I the only one who thinks Sony did good this year?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nintendo is going to be terrible tomorrow. 

-expectations low.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Last year E3 = Red Wedding for M$

Present year E3 = Purple Wedding for Sony (basically they choked out themselves and barely came out alive)


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo is going to be terrible tomorrow.
> 
> -expectations low.



Same...........


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony fanboys are so cute right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> We complained at Microsoft talking MOSTLY TV stuff for the reveal for there NEW System.
> 
> *I don't really care for TV showing up but it doesn't kill a conference.*



In this case.... YES IT DID....


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Still though.

Persona 5 PC.

Make it happen Atlus.

And FF15 PC, Square-enix. You guys have been putting out PC stuff lately.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony pulled a Microsoft in the middle of their conference. TV! PSN! Nobdoy gives a fuck. And Last of Us Remaster? GTA V? Do we really need that announced?


No Man's Sky looks pretty sweet, as does MGS 5 obviously.

And dat fucking Arkham Knight!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol am I the only one who thinks Sony did good this year?



I think they did fine, same with everyone else.

But it was a mediocre year to be fair.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Eh, people need to learn to not feed the trolls here, I mean let's be serious. You guys know how people act. Overall Sony did better than Microsoft by a bit. Just because Microsoft had "games games games" didn't mean they did better. The reality is of the situation is about the games shown and everything shown in general. The problem is most people here are fanboys and you shouldn't be taking their opinions seriously. 

If we breakdown everything Sony showed then we get this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




 - GTA V Coming To Next Gen (Carry Your Last Gen Profile Over)
- Batman: Arkham Knight (Gameplay)
- Far Cry 4 (Gameplay)
- Mortal Kombat X (Gameplay)
- Project Morpheous
- Playstation TV
- New TV Series Coming To PS4 Called "POWERS" Free For PS Plus Members
- Playstation Now: Play Your PS3 Games On Your TV, Vita Or PS4) July 31st
- Upload gaming footage to Youtube

**Exclusives PS4**

- White PS4 Comes With Destiny
- The Order (Gameplay)
- Little Big Planet 3 (Gameplay)
- BloodBorne (Beast Souls)
- Infamous Second Son DLC
- Destiny Beta + Bonus Stuff
- Uncharted 4 
- Grim Fandango
- Magicka 2
- Indy Indie Titles
- Let It Die
- Giant Squid 
- No Man's Sky
- The Last Of Us Remastered




If you look at that lineup....nah, Microsoft didn't beat that. Sony had the best conference. Most people are just pissed that they talked about things that didn't relate to them. Too many games to talk about really. I'm going to have to look at that MKX trailer again to get the full impact of it. Nintendo's going to come with the new Zelda, probably Mario, some Smash Bros stuff but that might be it for them. If they come with anything else? I'd be surprised. 

Look forward to it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Here you can see the key difference between Microsoft and Sony fanboys.
> 
> Microsoft fanboys try to insist their extra stuff is awesome. But the Kinect sold so many! Everyone uses all of those apps!
> 
> Sony fanboys try to pretend it never existed. What? What TV stuff? I didn't see that. What the hell is the Wonderbook? Move? BUT DID YOU SEE THAT NEW UNCHARTED? SLICK STUFF, HUH?



That's fucking uncanny. Rep worthy if I could.

You're alright, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

If you ask a Microsoft fanboy about the Kinect he'll try to tell you all the awesome game integration for it.

If you ask a Sony fanboy about the Move they'll stick their fingers in their ears and start humming really loudly while occasionally shouting "LITTLE BIG PLANET!"


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Also somehow they managed to make fable worse without Peter Molyneux


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> We complained at Microsoft talking MOSTLY TV stuff for the reveal for there NEW System.
> 
> I don't really care for TV showing up but it doesn't kill a conference.



MS also talked about games last year.. Shocker I know..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Here you can see the key difference between Microsoft and Sony fanboys.
> 
> Microsoft fanboys try to insist their extra stuff is awesome. But the Kinect sold so many! Everyone uses all of those apps!
> 
> Sony fanboys try to pretend it never existed. What? What TV stuff? I didn't see that. What the hell is the Wonderbook? Move? BUT DID YOU SEE THAT NEW UNCHARTED? SLICK STUFF, HUH?



Fanboys? Where?


----------



## Nardo6670 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Here you can see the key difference between Microsoft and Sony fanboys.
> 
> Microsoft fanboys try to insist their extra stuff is awesome. But the Kinect sold so many! Everyone uses all of those apps!
> 
> *Sony fanboys try to pretend it never existed. What? What TV stuff? I didn't see that. What the hell is the Wonderbook? Move? BUT DID YOU SEE THAT NEW UNCHARTED? SLICK STUFF, HUH*?



That, or they make every excuse in the world. The  poster above you, is a prime example.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> In this case.... YES IT DID....



For you, not for me....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

People are delusional if they really think that tv shit didn't destroy Sony's conference. Once they started with the system and went away from the games the whole conference turned to complete and utter shit.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

real talk

MS games: Forza, Sunset Overdrive, Fable Legends, Scalebound, Crackdown, Halo 5
Sony games: Driveclub, Uncharted, The Order, Bloodborne, LBP3

Only thing MS really nailed was getting a Kamiya exclusive


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 9, 2014)

The only exclusive Microsoft showed that I care about even a little bit is the one from Platinum Games.

Sony has Bloodborne and a few others, so they win. Plus, all of the multiplatform games will look and play much better on the PS4.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Also can we discuss the fact that sony was like 'and for those of you who have not played the game of last generation we have remastered it for you... *IMMEDIATELY GOES ON TO SHOW A SPOILERLY TRAILER FOR THE GAME"


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

its funny seeing Nintendo fans coming out of their basements to bash at sony  most of the multiplat games on the sony press is not coming to your console.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> MS also talked about games last year.. Shocker I know..



When did I say there weren't games?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.



Sony had better games than MS. Tv talk doesn't change that.

Groupthink don't scare me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Why do people act like multiplats actually matter in these conferences? Companies are supposed to sell us *THEIR *system.. Not a game I can play in whatever system I choose to..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Complete 180 here...

It's like Microsoft went to play in traffic the last few years and Sony just laughed at the stupid brat and was too busy laughing that they walked into an oncoming tractor trailer.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny 

The Order 

Bloodborn 

Uncharted 4 

Batman 

Little Big Planet 3 

Grand Theft Auto 5 (Plus you can transfer your saves) 

Playstation TV so you can play in multiple rooms 

Destiny is THE single most hyped game for me and I will buying that bundle. 

The whole reason I am getting a PS is Destiny. That's not even counting the other exclusives like The Order and Uncharted.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> *Sony had better games than MS. Tv talk doesn't change that.*
> 
> Groupthink don't scare me.



Pretty much my feelings, Sony shows games that I cared about much more.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why do people act like multiplats actually matter in these conferences? Companies are supposed to sell us *THEIR *system.. Not a game I can play in whatever system I choose to..



You misunderstand - multiplats only matter when it's on a Sony conference. That's why people are losing their shit over Batman: Arkham Knight and MGS5.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Complete 180 here...
> 
> It's like Microsoft went to play in traffic the last few years and Sony just laughed at the stupid brat and was too busy laughing that they walked into an oncoming tractor trailer.



Nintendo just stood there. Staring at them as they did that.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why do people act like multiplats actually matter in these conferences? Companies are supposed to sell us *THEIR *system.. Not a game I can play in whatever system I choose to..



maybe the games are not ready yet? the stupidity of gamers is really astounding. they bitch about showing CGI trailers and dates that are very far but when companies play it safe and show games that are coming soon they bitch even more.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 was okay. I'm digging xbone's killer instinct update and I want more news on that platinum exclusive game. oh, and I dead rising dlc is okay i guess.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

I just can't shake the feeling that Nintendoh gonna piss me off.......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> When did I say there weren't games?



And we still digged at MS for their TV shit.. Sony did the exact same thing.. come on now.. Hypocrisy isn't a pretty color..



Furious George said:


> Sony had *better *games than MS. Tv talk doesn't change that.
> 
> Groupthink don't scare me.



You do know that's subjective talk right? FFS I also thought Sony's exclusives were better.. But I can't judge conference quality on that alone, that would be biased..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

DESTINY IS AWESOME.

EVEN AWESOMER IN THE PS4.

WHY?

WHITE.PLAYSTATION.FOUR.

IT'S PRACTICALLY AN EXCLUSIVE.

Editor's Note: Destiny is literally Halo with a slightly different artstyle. Down to fucking Guilty Spark.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

Funny seeing some ppl trying to damage control the Sony Conference. Where you guys taking a nap or getting a snack for 20 or so min while the tv crap was playing lol


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

What makes Sony's conference even more disappointing is what we were promised last year to what we fucking got this year


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Nintendo is going to shit on both MS and Sony?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I amazed at the sheer amount of exclusive content Sony managed to pull off even if it were on multiplats


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> I just can't shake the feeling that Nintendoh gonna piss me off.......



Go to bed with that on mind. Nintendo is going to be fucking horrible. This E3 sucks so far.

I need to rest.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Go to bed with that on mind. Nintendo is going to be fucking horrible. This E3 sucks so far.
> I need to rest.



ck....







Deathbringerpt said:


> DESTINY IS AWESOME.
> 
> EVEN AWESOMER IN THE PS4.
> 
> ...



Did I rep you already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> maybe the games are not ready yet? the stupidity of gamers is really astounding. the bitch about showing CGI trailers and dates that are very far but when companies play it safe and show games that are coming soon the bitch even more.



*I bitched about showing a CGI of a game we already have actual gameplay footage of
*I never bitched about release dates

You're talking to the wrong guy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why do people act like multiplats actually matter in these conferences? Companies are supposed to sell us *THEIR *system.. Not a game I can play in whatever system I choose to..



They are trying to sell you that this game is the best version to play and buy, weather it has more content or looks better.

And they do matter a bit if they do draw in a lot of people. Most of the Next Gen line up when it came out was muti platform. And yet we got record breaking sales. And the best selling games on those said systems are muti platform.

People care about muti platform games. 

The exclusive games will take time but they will come out.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DESTINY IS AWESOME.
> 
> EVEN AWESOMER IN THE PS4.
> 
> ...



you sound a little mad that you can't play it on your wii u


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo just stood there. Staring at them as they did that.



of course nintendo stood there. nintendo just picked up all the glue they spilled on themselves from last year.


...YO CONSOLE SYSTEMS AS STUPID 10 YEAR OLDS GETTING INTO DUMB SHIT WOULD MAKE A GREAT SLICE OF LIFE MANGA DOE, SOMEONE CALL SQUEENIX'S DOUSHINJI TEAM!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Nintendo is going to shit on both MS and Sony?



if by shitting you mean announcing Zelda U and showing more smash bros then I don't consider that shitting. they are still lackluster in 3rd party department.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> And we still digged at MS for their TV shit.. Sony did the exact same thing.. come on now.. Hypocrisy isn't a pretty color..



Except Sony's TV talk didn't suck ass?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Rather than talk to the trolls here, I'll say this, since my Sony prediction was 100% accurate, I'm predicting that Nintendo shows us the new Zelda, the new Mario and maybe a new Metroid, overall that'll be it for them besides Smash Bros stuff. Maybe a Pokemon WiiU title I don't know but I'm not expecting anything that great. 

If they sell me on the Mario and Zelda then they'd have a good conference.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> They showed us a bunch of shooters though, that didn't impress me.
> 
> Also, yes they talked about boring shit at Sony for a while, but most of the time it was games and the games they showed were games that actually interested me, and they had more variety of games shown than Microsoft did.



They only showed 3 main stay type shooters at their conference:

-COD: Advanced Warfare
-Battlefield: Hardline
-Halo ( Which had a lot more pushing power than something like The order because of the amunt of content for 60 bucks)

We got to see
-Sunset Overdrive
-Fable 
-Scalebound
-Crackdown 3
-Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 Arcade Remix Hyper Edition EX+ Alpha
-Forza Horizon 2

While some aren't great they hit it where it mattered most while sony fell apart at tv and never recovered not through MK X or Batman.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> And we still digged at MS for their TV shit.. Sony did the exact same thing.. come on now.. Hypocrisy isn't a pretty color..



And I'm fine if they do, if they don't spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They are trying to sell you that this game is the best version to play and buy, weather it has more content or looks better.
> 
> And they do matter a bit if they do draw in a lot of people. Most of the Next Gen line up when it came out was muti platform. And yet we got record breaking sales. And the best selling games on those said systems are muti platform.
> 
> ...



You missed the point.. I know MP matter in general, but they don't matter here.. we all know PS4 > Xbone in multiplats..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Except Sony's TV talk didn't suck ass?



Yes it did.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DESTINY IS AWESOME.
> 
> EVEN AWESOMER IN THE PS4.
> 
> ...



It's better on the PS4 because of the exclusives that come with it on PS4 not to mention it will be graphically superior on the PS4 in every single way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2014)

Excited for Batman and for Rise of the Tomb Raider game......

what's that? it's only for the new gen?


FUCK E3 AND FUCK ALL THE RICH KIDS WHO CAN GET THESE GAMES I'M OUTTA HERE!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

ubisoft won day one tbh


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

the ps4 has been out for a single year and even so the xbox one. the games wont start rolling out until 2015-2016 we are just stupid enough to set our expectation 2 high every year.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

This calling people fanboys or trolls for not liking the conference really needs to fucking stop.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Go to bed with that on mind. Nintendo is going to be fucking horrible.



so far the best news was the fake leak


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> And I'm fine if they do, if they don't spend a lot of time on it.



implying they didn't spend nearly 20 collective minutes if not more on it..



Fiona said:


> Except Sony's TV talk didn't suck ass?



Again. Subjective. People(including me) last year were crying about general TV talk.. good or bad..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> You do know that's subjective talk right? FFS I also thought Sony's exclusives were better.. But I can't judge conference quality on that alone, that would be biased..



So you mean to say that in a video game conference the quality of the video games isn't the deciding factor?

Sure this is a line of dialogue you want to continue?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> ubisoft won day one tbh



Ghstwrld loves dat cellphone dancing compatibility.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> You missed the point.. I know MP matter in general, but they don't matter here.. we all know PS4 > Xbone in multiplats..



They matter when they are in fact helping sales and make the most sales.

Exclusives are important, but they aren't the only thing. Muti Platform add additional value weather or not they are on other systems.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

featuring concept art for a tv show by bendis


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*Ubisoft:*
Pros:
_Assassin's Creed: Unity_

Cons:
_Dancing_
_Aisha Taylor_

*EA:*
Pros:
_Dragon Age: Inquisition
Mass Effect 4 and new IP tease
Mirror's Edge_

Cons:
_Sims
Sports_


*Sony:*
Pros:
_Bloodborne
Batman: Arkham Knight Stuff We Already Saw
Metal Gear Solid V Trailer We Already Saw
Indies out the ass_

Cons:
_NONE, TV IS AWESOME GAIZ_


*Microsoft:*
Pros:
_Rise of the Tome Raider
Ori and the Blind Forest
Halo: Master Chief Edition
Inside
Scalebound
The Witcher 3
Sunset Overdrive
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Assassin's Creed: Unity
Indies out the ass_

Cons:
_Being Microsoft_


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> if by shitting you mean announcing Zelda U and showing more smash bros then I don't consider that shitting. they are still lackluster in 3rd party department.



Well, they should have at least four solid titles that the average gamer would actually want (whereas with MS and Sony I'd only reasonably buy two or three titles that they presented)

But that's just me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*The Last Guardian is dead and you will deal*



damn. GAF Mod made the thread.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> implying they didn't spend nearly 20 collective minutes if not more on it..



You guys were acting like it took up the majority of the thing, i agree it was a bit long.

But it didn't kill the presser IMO.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> if by shitting you mean announcing Zelda U and showing more smash bros then I don't consider that shitting. they are still lackluster in 3rd party department.



Expecting decent 3rd party support for Nintendo is foolish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Sony had better games than MS. Tv talk doesn't change that.



Yeah, I really liked The Order. Even had slightly more gameplay than the usual shit that David Cage feeds us. 

**Press button to fire at monster to no effect at all!**

Gosh, I was glued to my seat.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Bottom line I don't wanna hear shit about anything tv when you're supposed to be talking about games. I don't see how that's hard to understand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So you mean to say that in a video game conference the quality of the video games isn't the deciding factor?



Not purely no..


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

and pls sony announce the last guardian is dead and get done with it. their press conference willalways feel lackluster cause of the heavy hype that games generates.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> Hello Ponies,
> 
> It has come to my attention that yet another E3 has passed and some vaporware trash game called The Last Guardian decided not to show its hideous face yet again. I know, I know. You have all heard my warnings and my decrees that you shouldn't be hyped for this game because it no longer exists. That you shouldn't be hyped for this game because it wouldn't be at E3. And that you shouldn't be hyped for this game because you look all sloppy when you get emotional and your makeup is terrible.
> 
> ...



 Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodborne and Suda's new game were the only exclusives that look really cool to me from Sony's side. Order also has potential.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> I am proud to reveal our The Last Guardian E3 2014 trailer in its entirety:



 FUCKING KAZ


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, what's that?

GTA 5 coming to PC?

Why, Rockstar, you shouldn't have.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright, in an attempt to redeem this E3 to some extent so far, I'm going to try and list out 10 games I'm excited for/fairly interested in:

1. No Man's Sky
2. Batman Arkham Knight
3. Bloodborne(wish they'd have shown more gameplay but considering its From Software I can give them the benefit of the doubt)
4. Evolve
5. Assassin's Creed V: Unity(I normally look down at the series in disdain but this one has my interest)
6. Mortal Kombat X
7. Ori and the Blind Forest
8. Rainbow Six: Siege
9. The Division
10. Inside


I have faith that Nintendo will save us tomorrow


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly of the section of the presser you guys were complaining the most at, the only part that really bugged me was the Powers Tv show discussion.

They didn't need that to be there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Jesus fucking Christ



He is not one of my favorite mods in there but God.. So damn awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2014)

Grim Fandango was the biggest surprise.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I really liked The Order. Even had slightly more gameplay than the usual shit that David Cage feeds us.
> 
> **Press button to fire at monster to no effect at all!**
> 
> Gosh, I was glued to my seat.



but when X does that exact same shit, the game is amazing

because seriously, that game seems to have the dumbest fucking AI I have ever seen in a video game

but nope, totally fine folks, it's Nintendo


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Expecting decent 3rd party support for Nintendo is foolish.



its not foolish to want a console that has the games the its competitors have. its foolish of Nintendo to alienate the 3rd party fans from their brand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Bottom line I don't wanna hear shit about anything tv when you're supposed to be talking about games. I don't see how that's hard to understand.



Thanks.. And with that I'm done with this subject.. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *The Last Guardian is dead and you will deal*
> 
> 
> 
> damn. GAF Mod made the thread.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Bottom line I don't wanna hear shit about anything tv when you're supposed to be talking about games. I don't see how that's hard to understand.



Did you even listen? 

Other than the Powers talk Playstation TV was about games and playing your PS in another room.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm so glad I can watch TV on the PS4.

I hd nothing to watch it on.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> FUCKING KAZ



This friend


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Bottom line I don't wanna hear shit about anything tv when you're supposed to be talking about games. I don't see how that's hard to understand.



idk bro. playstation tv sounds cool. I do enjoy the psp and vita hooking up like a remote and letting use and actual television to play some of my ps2 classics like all under one big online network. sleemlessly streaming def jam and powerstone and killer 7 and- oh wait. nope. none of that is a thing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Sony fanboys still ignoring Sony's Pay To Win stuff


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Did you even listen?
> 
> Other than the Powers talk Playstation TV was about games and playing your PS in another room.



Don't........Don't do that.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Sony fanboys still ignoring Sony's Pay To Win stuff



Pay to win?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in the same boat with Kaz.. I usually like sony's stuff, but I'm disappointed..


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2014)

Edit: Ninja'd by Krory


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> but *when X does that exact same shit, the game is amazing
> 
> because seriously, that game seems to have the dumbest fucking AI I have ever seen in a video game
> 
> but nope, totally fine folks, it's Nintendo*



You have no idea wtf you are talking about. In fact don't you even dare to talk about X in here with any info about it and how the gameplay work. IN FACT X IS MY BABY I DARE ANYONE TO TALK ABOUT THE GAME RIGHT NOW WITH FAULTY STATEMENT.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

All those poor bastards saying 'nah it's at TGS brah' are like those people in the movies hanging over the hospital bed in denial while the doctor keeps repeating to them that they are gone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Sony fanboys still ignoring Sony's Pay To Win stuff



There's also this..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Not purely no..



No, Khris no. It kind of is.

but let's go back to this subjectivity tip, since you are sure you have a point about it... Wouldn't the TV talk also fall under the subjective category? What if I think all of the TV things with a ps4 is really cool?

how was your problems with the Sony conference any more objective than my lack of problems with it?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Don't........Don't do that.



Oh I am sorry. 

Did I speak truth? 

Sorry


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony: Well, you see, Microsoft and Nintendo pretty much _nailed_ these last few E3s so we've decided that this year we are going to do _exactly the same thing_. We'll even fill our conference with petty, childish pot-shots at our competitors to make us look really cool!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Some info on Uncharted 4: 


> That’s Nathan Drake rendered in full 1080p glory, using the power of our PS4 engine. All footage you see in the trailer was captured completely in engine. We’re targeting 60fps for Uncharted 4: A Thief’s End, and as you can see, the visual fidelity for our character models will reach new heights. In fact, thanks to the power of PS4, right now Drake’s Uncharted 4 model is over double the polygons of Joel from The Last of Us PS3.
> 
> The next generation of Nathan Drake is going to be very real and will explore what it means when Drake is forced back into the world of thieves. He will embark on a globe-trotting journey in pursuit of a historical conspiracy behind a fabled pirate treasure. It’s his greatest adventure yet and will test his physical limits, his resolve, and ultimately what he’s willing to sacrifice to save the ones he loves.
> 
> here.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> idk bro. playstation tv sounds cool. I do enjoy the psp and vita hooking up like a remote and letting use and actual television to play some of my ps2 classics like all under one big online network. sleemlessly streaming def jam and powerstone and killer 7 and- oh wait. nope. none of that is a thing.


!!!!!


krory said:


> >Sony fanboys still ignoring Sony's Pay To Win stuff


_*Free to play means free to play_

_*Certain features available for a fee_

>fuck outta here Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> No, Khris no. It kind of is.
> 
> but let's go back to this subjectivity tip, since you are sure you have a point about it... Wouldn't the TV talk also fall under the subjective category? What if I think all of the TV things with a ps4 is really cool?
> 
> how was your problems with the Sony conference any more objective and my lack of problems with it?



But my main point if you paid attention to the thread was that everyone here(including me) digged at MS for showing TV stuff last year.. I'm just being consistent..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Arkham Knight was easily the game of the conference though. The gameplay was fucking amazing, especially when it pertains to the Batmobile.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Pay to win?



Their F2P crap.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Are we ignoring the fact that The PS Camera looks exactly like a kinect too?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Oh I am sorry.
> 
> Did I speak truth?
> 
> Sorry



Are you being an idiot on purpose?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Even Aisha Taylor and Mr. Caffeine were watching the Sony conference in horror.

Geoff Keighly had to stop Jack Tretton from trying to hang himself when they started talking about concept art.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Gonna mention this again : it's a Purple Wedding for Sony (they choked themselves with TV, Camera, & Other stuff and barely came out alive)


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

This thread has devolved into complete bias.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> Are we ignoring the fact that The PS Camera looks exactly like a kinect too?



Of course they are.  Have you never been here for an E3? They ignored the Move, ignored the Wonderbook, ignored the Eye. It's like I said, while Microsoft fans try to build up the extra shit, Sony fans try to pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright everyone, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> This thread has devolved into complete bias.



Please explain how?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> !!!!!
> 
> _*Free to play means free to play_
> 
> ...



I think that's up to the game developers on what features are free and not Sony.

But Sony shouldn't have said that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> the ps4 has been out for a single year and even so the xbox one. the games wont start rolling out until 2015-2016 we are just stupid enough to set our expectation 2 high every year.


Yet people try to act as if the Wii U has no games when it actually has quite the solid line-up for how long its been out. Ah the hypocrisy, the double standards. Got to love them.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

free to play shit from sony? didn't watch their conference, I was on gaf while megamaning and i am 11 and what even is this?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> Are we ignoring the fact that The PS Camera looks exactly like a kinect too?



Does it really matter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> but when X does that exact same shit, the game is amazing
> 
> because seriously, that game seems to have the dumbest fucking AI I have ever seen in a video game
> 
> but nope, totally fine folks, it's Nintendo



Because I sure give two shits about X.

And just from the sole trailer X has, I can tell it's an actual game unlike The Order.

On a serious note for just a second before I start shitting on E3 in general again, the content was just about the same. Microsoft had 20 games and a brief mention of the Halo series and Sony had 19 games and a bunch of unrelated shit that no one cares about. But in the way it was presented, Microsoft won because it was literally games only while Sony thought one of the awesome ideas for the conference was spending 10 minutes to talk about a fucking comic book.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> They only showed 3 main stay type shooters at their conference:
> 
> -COD: Advanced Warfare
> -Battlefield: Hardline
> ...



CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Sunset Overdrive, Crackdown 3.  All very shootery.  They may not all be CoD wannabies but they were all shooters.  I'm getting REALLY tired of using guns in games, even if they're kitchy wacky guns.

The only exclusive thing at Microsofts conference that got me pumped was Scale Bound but since we saw zero gameplay of it?  Hard to get all that pumped up.  Project Spark piqued my interest last year but then this year they do some CG crap and showed the builder, not enough actual gameplay and variety in gameplay, which makes sense since I hear the gameplay kinda sucks in the game while the creation tools are fucking awesome.

Games that got me most excited so far at E3?  Bloodborne, Witcher 3, LBP3, Scale Bound, Grim Fandango Remastered, Magicka 2 and No Man’s Sky.  Also, quite excited for the Playstation TV, damn near imported the Japanese version a while ago but held off on the hopes of a North American release, it'll let me stream my PS4 games to my bedroom and let me play my digital Vita games on it as well, that's pretty big to me.

Now considering most of those came out of the Sony conference?  You can see why I consider it markedly better than the Microsoft conference.  I stand by my 7.5/10 for Microsoft and 8.5/10 for Sony.  Yeah Sony had that boring ass PSN, TV and Comic bit (seriously Sony, show that shit at Comicon not E3) but that doesn't ruin the rest of the conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Does it really matter?



When Sony fans complain endlessly about it's very existence, even when it's never mentioned, and now they like to pretend that Sony is so innovative and amazing?

Yeah. It does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Criticizing something you like = troll, hater, fanboy, and bias..

Pft.. why do I even talk? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Some info on Uncharted 4:



They're targeting 1080/fps60? helugfghfjdkgnsdf 

At least I got one more game into my wishlist


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Alright everyone, shut the fuck up.



You are not suppose to be sleeping?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Geoff Keighly had to stop Jack Tretton from trying to hang himself when they started talking about concept art.



That alone pissed me off more than the TV shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> But Sony shouldn't have said that.



AND WHEN WE SAY FREE TO PLAY, WE *MEAN* FREE TO PLAY.

*Certain features available for a fee

**Video ends**

WHAT ELSE CAN I SAY ABOUT FREE TO PLAY?

That actually happened. You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Criticizing something you like = troll, hater, fanboy, and bias..
> 
> Pft.. why do I even talk?



Shit's crazy ain't it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Sony: Well, you see, Microsoft and Nintendo pretty much _nailed_ these last few E3s so we've decided that this year we are going to do _exactly the same thing_. We'll even fill our conference with petty, childish pot-shots at our competitors to make us look really cool!



You All Loved them when they did that shit Last year.

But i saw this coming, the second sony thinks there winning they go back into Bitch mode.

I'll stick with my x1 for now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> You are not suppose to be sleeping?



I stayed up so late that I can't fall asleep.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Their F2P crap.



WarThunder isn't Pay 2 win, its more like 

Fuck you im a Skywalker


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Both conferences were meh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> That alone pissed me off more than the TV shit.



Wait, what happened exactly?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AND WHEN WE SAY FREE TO PLAY, WE *MEAN* FREE TO PLAY.
> 
> **Certain features available for a fee*
> 
> ...



It's really weird they said it, I agree


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When Sony fans complain endlessly about it's very existence, even when it's never mentioned, and now they like to pretend that Sony is so innovative and amazing?
> 
> Yeah. It does.



I hope you realize the irony that literally the only person complaining about anything has been you

For more than 50 pages now

Literally thousands of words just complaining about dumb shit


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Both conferences were meh



Pretty much....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Forgot the Witcher 3 to some extent. Thats more of an on the edge title to me though, may or may not get. I didn't include Dragon Age on my list because I was sold on the game prior to the conference and the conference didn't negatively or positively affect my perception of it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Wait, what happened exactly?



When they were talking about how you could get COOL CONCEPT ART AND STUFFS!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory is trolling ignore him and he will go away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Games I'm interested in.. 

Destiny
Ori
Cuphead
Tomb Raider sequel 
Uncharted 4

sad that I already knew about 3, and the other 2 are indies..


EDIT: oh forgot about MKX too.. that was kinda cool.. okay feeling a bit positive at least..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2014)

little help here guys is Rise of the Tomb Raider only for Microsoft?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Wait, what happened exactly?



They wasted time talking about a game without anything to show for it besides some concept art.  It was just an announcement and some concept art.  Horrendous waste of time.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2014)

No Man's Sky looks sick as fuck


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

The only trolling going on here is Sony's conference.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When they were talking about how you could get COOL CONCEPT ART AND STUFFS!



Was that in Sony's conference itself, or like a pre/post show?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> little help here guys is Rise of the Tomb Raider only for Microsoft?



No, it's not. Multi-platform.

Supposedly current AND next gen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> No Man's Sky looks sick as fuck



It really does. And the director looks like he's always high on life when he talks about it. I'm pretty optimistic about it.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> little help here guys is Rise of the Tomb Raider only for Microsoft?



Probably going to be multi-plat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Games I'm interested in..
> 
> Destiny
> Ori
> ...



Not keeping an eye on Bloodborne?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> little help here guys is Rise of the Tomb Raider only for Microsoft?



Hell no, it's mutiplatform.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

No man sky
Akrkam Knight
MG5
Bloodborne
Scalebound


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> They wasted time talking about a game without anything to show for it besides some concept art.  It was just an announcement and some concept art.  Horrendous waste of time.



I don't remember this at all.

That entire conference just kind of happened.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> They're targeting 1080/fps60? helugfghfjdkgnsdf
> 
> At least I got one more game into my wishlist



Yep. 

Drake's model has 2x the polygons as Joel from TLOU. That in itself is insane. It's also being made by the lead directors from Uncharted 2 and TLOU so it'll end up being the best Uncharted. 

Great stuff coming from it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I need to view that Indie clipshow Microsoft showed, there were some legit amazing glimpses in there.

That Grave game looks like a promising horror title.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 9, 2014)

GTA5 is soon to be released on pc.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Was that in Sony's conference itself, or like a pre/post show?



Sony's conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Shit's crazy ain't it?



It is.. I remember many sony fans were brofisting me for enjoying last year's conference.. Now I'm suddenly all that shit.. kinda sad..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> No Man's Sky looks sick as fuck



Same, VR with it will be awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> No, it's not. Multi-platform.
> 
> Supposedly current AND next gen.





Dream said:


> Probably going to be multi-plat.





Reyes said:


> Hell no, it's mutiplatform.



Thanks guys


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> But my main point if you paid attention to the thread was that everyone here(including me) digged at MS for showing TV stuff last year.. I'm just being consistent..



But implementation is totally different here... You can't just classify them as TV stuff with out acknowledging the differences.

Sony more or less has its own TV production studio solely dedicated to ps4. That is a big fucking deal. it's a far cry from the streaming horseshit that MS was spouting last year.

You're not being consistent. You're just not thinking things through.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Uncharted fanboys still ignoring the fact that the lead director and writer of the entire Uncharted series, Amy Hennig, _quit in the middle of development to join EA_.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Sunset Overdrive, Crackdown 3.  All very shootery.  They may not all be CoD wannabies but they were all shooters.  I'm getting REALLY tired of using guns in games, even if they're kitchy wacky guns.
> 
> The only exclusive thing at Microsofts conference that got me pumped was Scale Bound but since we saw zero gameplay of it?  Hard to get all that pumped up.  Project Spark piqued my interest last year but then this year they do some CG crap and showed the builder, not enough actual gameplay and variety in gameplay, which makes sense since I hear the gameplay kinda sucks in the game while the creation tools are fucking awesome.
> 
> ...


 The sunset overdrive was even a parody of the shooters you seem to dislike so much but still group it with them. Plus Crackdown is not a shooter it's a sandbox game featuring guns.
Halo, COD and Battlefield were the only real shooters there.
Plus this notion of just picking up my console and switching rooms seems to have been disregarded in favor of spending 99 dollars to stream in my house. Grim Fandango and No Man's Sky were nice but No Man's Sky is on Xbone as well ( The timed exclusive with sony makes no difference)


But Project Spark Beta was mediocre though it may be down to the lack of features in it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly hope Tomb Raider is NOT cross gen


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

gaf is dead. why?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I don't remember this at all.
> 
> That entire conference just kind of happened.



It was a pretty forgettable conference.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Are people really that stupid? 

"We bashed MS for talking about TV last year so we have to bash whatever company that mentions TV again because TV is dumb and stupid for us hardcore gamers"

MS basically tried to sell you a console which was at the same time a cable box router that was supposed to replace any other living room device just as it's name and the philosophy behind it suggests. MS forced the TV thing down our throats and as a bad move they announced these horrible DRM policies due to bad PR. Sony on the other hand offers us an optional hardware "add-on" which will provide additional services and enhance existing ones. The device isn't forced down our throat the way MS did and will even provide a limited PlayStation experience for those who don't own an actual PlayStation device.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony had an amazing conference in my opinion. 

I am even more hyped for Destiny than I was before. 

The Order looks like it is going to be a definite must try. 

Little Big Planet 3 is a must buy for me because I am a fan. 

Batman Arkham Knight looks absolute jaw dropping. 

Uncharted 4 is being directed by the same guys who did The Last Of Us so it will be high quality. 

Bloodborn looks like it could be something good. 

Sony showed its Powers show yeah, but overall the quality of the games on average was higher than the quality of games that were shown by Microsoft. I was already going to buy a PS4 and this E3 has convinced me that is the right decision. 

This is not to mention the fact that the games that AREN'T exclusive to PS4 will none the less have a higher graphical quality in every category and has the better hardware on the inside. 

Microsoft has games but none of them can make me justify spending the same amount of money on a less powerful system. 

I'm done with this thread for now. I will wait until the fan war blows over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not keeping an eye on Bloodborne?



Never played software games.. Or is this totally not connected to the souls games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> gaf is dead. why?



it is working for me...


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Uncharted fanboys still ignoring the fact that the lead director and writer of the entire Uncharted series, Amy Hennig, _quit in the middle of development to join EA_.



Maybe she was paid a fuck ton of money.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Honestly hope Tomb Raider is NOT cross gen



It was being built for next-gen but sales sites are listing it for pre-order under 360 and PS3 as well, so who knows.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

gaf is literally shitting itself.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> gaf is dead. why?



Gaf servers are Khris CoO tier


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Never played software games.. Or is this totally not connected to the souls games?



Never played software games neither and no idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony sure didn't convince me to get a PS4. Looks like I'm getting a One during the holidays. 

I'll get a PS4 next year when Bloodborne comes out.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Maybe she was paid a fuck ton of money.



Or maybe it was because she realized how boring Uncharted got and she realized she had an opportunity to make *the best Star Wars game ever*, which is what she's doing right now... instead of Amateur Indiana Jones #4.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

IGN was right


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

In any case, looking forward to Nintendo's thing.

And Konami's conference, even though it will probably be pre-recorded.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK E3

FUCK FALLOUT

FUCK DOOM

if something about those 2 doesn't show up Until day 3, I'LL KILL A BITCH!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> And that's a wrap, goodnight friends.


 I need my kamiya games.

Sony's E3 Was Fucking GARBAGE.

NO EXCLUSIVE. JUST TV TV TV TV MOVIES YOUTUBE WEEEEEEEEEEEEE GTA5 BATMUHN METAL GEAR UNCHARTERD 2015 kthnx bai.


Meanwhile Microsoft is all on that one track mind game focus lol.
Sunset Overdrive, Dance Central, Fable Legends, Project Spark, Ori and the Blind Forest, Halo 5 and the collection, Inside,Crackdown 3, Phantom Dust, and Scalebound.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> It was being built for next-gen but sales sites are listing it for pre-order under 360 and PS3 as well, so who knows.



It really shouldn't, SE is all readying make 2 big next gen only titles and by 2015 last gen sales will fall even more than they already have.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Never played software games.. Or is this totally not connected to the souls games?



It's a spiritual successor to Demon Souls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> But implementation is totally different here... You can't just classify them as TV stuff with out acknowledging the differences.
> 
> Sony more or less has its own TV production studio solely dedicated to ps4. That is a big fucking deal. it's a far cry from the streaming horseshit that MS was spouting last year.
> 
> You're not being consistent. You're just not thinking things through.



I'll take your word for it, but I just don't feel it.. They even showed a movie trailer and promoted a comic book..



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Drake's model has 2x the polygons as Joel from TLOU. That in itself is insane. It's also being made by the lead directors from Uncharted 2 and TLOU so it'll end up being the best Uncharted.
> 
> Great stuff coming from it.



I have faith in ND.. Hennig or not.. They have bound to learn stuff from her..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Or maybe it was because she realized how boring Uncharted got and she realized she had an opportunity to make *the best Star Wars game ever*, which is what she's doing right now... instead of Amateur Indiana Jones #4.



Or  she was just tired of working on the franchise regardless of the quality. 

>best Star Wars game ever

lel


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> FUCK E3
> 
> FUCK FALLOUT
> 
> FUCK DOOM



Why would you want Doom, ID Software is really a shell of itself right now.

Heck Todd already dismissed Fallout 4 being here.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

just gonna drum my fingers here and wait for those nintendo directs and see how nintendo "saves" us like it does every year.

in the meantime, what games are you guys thinking of buying? consoles?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Or  she was just tired of working on the franchise regardless of the quality.



Or that.




> >best Star Wars game ever
> 
> lel



Did you miss the part where it's *Amy Hennig*?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> In any case, looking forward to Nintendo's thing.
> 
> And Konami's conference, even though it will probably be pre-recorded.



bawwww 



Reyes said:


> It's a spiritual successor to Demon Souls.



I see..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> My God. M$ did better than Sony. Jesus Chris. Krory was right all this time.
> 
> tomorrow Nintendo...



./


We fucking called it


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> IGN was right



Fuck this world.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I have faith in ND.. Hennig or not.. They have bound to learn stuff from her..



Having faith in Naughty Dog without Amy Hennig is like having faith in Team ICO without Ueda.

...oh wait.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> I hope you realize the irony that literally the only person complaining about anything has been you
> 
> For more than 50 pages now
> 
> Literally thousands of words just complaining about dumb shit



There has never been a truer word that this, brother.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

the krory butthurt over Uncharted being better than TR is delicious

I really can't think of why else he would hate on it so much


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'll take your word for it, but I just don't feel it.. They even showed a movie trailer and promoted a comic book..



A movie for one of their most long lasting franchise. 

And a R&C movie can actual be good since they have the writer of the game on it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Hennig was good but honestly, Uncharted 2 and The Last of Us were better games. TLOU's story eclipsed any Uncharted title. Besides that, UC2 is still the best of the UC series. 

You have the lead directors behind those 2 games to make UC4? 

Anyone would easily put them above her in this case. She's good but it's no surprise that we have better people for the series now.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

but true talk ghost, ign called it because microsoft brought all them assholes new tablets


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> just gonna drum my fingers here and wait for those nintendo directs and see how nintendo "saves" us like it does every year.
> 
> in the meantime, what games are you guys thinking of buying? consoles?




Never in a million years I thought I would say this but probably a X1...........after another price drop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Having faith in Naughty Dog without Amy Hennig is like having faith in Team ICO without Ueda.
> 
> ...oh wait.



Yup 

My blind lust for Nathan is too much..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I really think I'm dying here. Like... I was not prepared
> 
> My body was not ready for this
> 
> ...



Phil spencer is the PS3 confirmed


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Why would you want Doom, ID Software is really a shell of itself right now.



Doom 4 will be a disaster. 



krory said:


> Or that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't be better than Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> just gonna drum my fingers here and wait for those nintendo directs and see how nintendo "saves" us like it does every year.
> 
> in the meantime, what games are you guys thinking of buying? consoles?



Persona 5
Kingdom Hearts 3
Zelda U (it has to be coming)
Metroid U (also better be coming)

As for the consoles, probably all of them at once I suppose. Just not much reason to do so yet. Waiting on more games to be released.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hennig was good but honestly, Uncharted 2 and The Last of Us were better games. TLOU's story eclipsed any Uncharted title. Besides that, UC2 is still the best of the UC series.
> 
> You have the lead directors behind those 2 games to make UC4?
> 
> Anyone would easily put them above her in this case. She's good but it's no surprise that we have better people for the series now.



>MFW Amy Hennig *was* the lead director on UC2 - just like she was on all of the UC games - and she left before the game was finished



That's why they say the directors behind both of the games - she started it but she left was half-finished and they hurriedly grabbed the director from TLOU to try and fix it.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 9, 2014)

Games that I'm looking forward to play
No man sky
Akrkam Knight
MG5
Bloodborne
Uncharted 4


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hennig was good but honestly, Uncharted 2 and The Last of Us were better games. TLOU's story eclipsed any Uncharted title. Besides that, UC2 is still the best of the UC series.
> 
> You have the lead directors behind those 2 games to make UC4?
> 
> Anyone would easily put them above her in this case. She's good but it's no surprise that we have better people for the series now.



I agree, Druckman and Bruce will make this game great.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> The sunset overdrive was even a parody of the shooters you seem to dislike so much but still group it with them. Plus Crackdown is not a shooter it's a sandbox game featuring guns.
> Halo, COD and Battlefield were the only real shooters there.
> Plus this notion of just picking up my console and switching rooms seems to have been disregarded in favor of spending 99 dollars to stream in my house. Grim Fandango and No Man's Sky were nice but No Man's Sky is on Xbone as well ( The timed exclusive with sony makes no difference)
> 
> ...



I made my point pretty clear and I backed it up.  I think it was pretty straight forward.  You may disagree but that means nothing to me since what I said is true.  I'm getting ridiculously tired of the primary weapon in games being guns in some shape or form.  I'm so sick of guns, you have no idea.  This is what the glut of FPS has done to me, I am now just seeing guns being used in a game and just going "nope".  The only reason Bloodborne gets a pass is because the gun certainly didn't seem at all like a primary weapon, if more is shown where it's the primary weapon though?  I'll pass on it as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> A movie for one of their most long lasting franchise.
> 
> And a R&C movie can actual be good since they have the writer of the game on it.



Stop defending this shit.. I'd be okay if you defended the games. but this? SMH



Gino said:


> Never in a million years I thought I would say this but probably a X1...........after another price drop.



Scary I know..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Doom 4 will be a disaster.



They rebooted this title like 3 times now and the main tech people at ID left fr Occulus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I do wornder if Iwata recorded the ND or it was Miyamoto. We know Iwata is not feeling that great reason why he is not @ this E3


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW Amy Hennig *was* the lead director



nope


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Never in a million years I thought I would say this but probably a X1...........after another price drop.



admittedly dead rising 3's dlc is so stupid. it's glorious really.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Uncharted fans probably don't even know who Amy Hennig is
>Just knows who Sony tells them to know


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Stop defending this shit.. I'd be okay if you defended the games. but this? SMH




I can and I will, I honestly have no problem with it.

The trailer wasn't even that long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Wasn't there a Legacy of Kain remake rumor floating around a couple of months ago?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW Amy Hennig *was* the lead director on UC2 - just like she was on all of the UC games - and she left before the game was finished





Do you honestly expect me to take you seriously with all of your trolling here? 

TLOU's 2 lead developers and writers (Bruce Straley and Neil Druckmann) are leading Uncharted 4. TLOU's story is FAR better than any Uncharted story. TLOU is better than any UC title. Beyond that, Bruce and Neil were BOTH major people in Uncharted 2. What happened?

They moved on to make their own game, The Last of Us, without Amy and it ended up being better than anything she's worked on. 

It doesn't take a kindergartener to see this. 

I'm sorry but I just can't take anything you're saying seriously with your trolling. Everything you post must be a joke.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> nope



Amy's directing IMDB credits:



> Director (7 credits)
> 2014 Uncharted 4 (Video Game) (announced)
> 2011 Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (Video Game)
> 2009 Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (Video Game)
> ...



Amy's Wiki page with sources provided by Naughty Dog themselves:



> Hennig departed Crystal Dynamics to act as the creative director for Naughty Dog.[5] She contributed to the Jak and Daxter series before working as the game director for Uncharted: Drake's Fortune,[9] and as head writer and creative director for the Uncharted series. *With Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Hennig led the 150 person team who created the game, as well as acting as writer.*[1]


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2014)

The first hour of the Sony conference was better than the other three conferences, the next forty-minutes were wtf-worthy, and I enjoyed the final ten minutes. So it balances out to above average.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I can and I will, I honestly have no problem with it.
> 
> The trailer wasn't even that long.



honestly dude.. I just can't


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, they changed Vita TV's name? 

I can't wait to see how will the Pure Vita fanboys (If they're actually real) come out with excuses for this one.

Poor Vita doesn't get any love from Sony at all. If they could, they would erase it from everyone's brains right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

After reading most of Krory's posts tonight, the most annoying thing about them isn't that he just recycles and complains in every single one, but that he uses the same piece of shit Game of Thrones gifs every time he has a reaction to something.

We know you have a hard on for an underage girl with a sword, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wasn't there a Legacy of Kain remake rumor floating around a couple of months ago?



Yup, although their is always Gamescom for that announcement.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Like I said...

>Bitches don't even know who Amy Hennig is


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*GTA V coming to Xbox One, PS4 and PC this fall*


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wasn't there a Legacy of Kain remake rumor floating around a couple of months ago?


Yes there was If this ever comes to be a reality and actually be good I will die a happy man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

She worked on U4 too? So all this talk is pretty irrelevant


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Amy's directing IMDB credits:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy's Wiki page with sources provided by Naughty Dog themselves:



creative director

she overlooks the art, the writing, the animations

Bruce is the GAME director, the LEAD director

he takes care of the gameplay, what's actually important


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Isn't Edios a European studio?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>GTA 5 PC
>Fall

How in the fuck does it take them so long to port a finished game?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> She worked on U4 too? So all this talk is pretty irrelevant



She started to but quit in the middle of the game to go over to EA to join Visceral Games and make a Star Wars game instead.

That's why they keep touting the TLOU director thing - they scrounged him in to fill in the gap.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> u mad?



atleastheusedadifferentone.gif


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Now if only we took this passion out on the gaming companies dicking us around.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >GTA 5 PC
> >Fall
> 
> How in the fuck does it take them so long to port a finished game?



Obviously a long time since Red Dead still isn't on PC


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >GTA 5 PC
> >Fall
> 
> How in the fuck does it take them so long to port a finished game?



rockstar has to make sure to high all of the resolution buttons for the pc gamers i guess.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They rebooted this title like 3 times now and the main tech people at ID left fr Occulus.



Three times?  Ouch.



Malvingt2 said:


> *GTA V coming to Xbox One, PS4 and PC this fall*



I'll finally be able to play it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Yes there was If this ever comes to be a reality and actually be good I will die a happy man.



Thought so. 



Death-kun said:


> After reading most of Krory's posts tonight, the most annoying thing about them isn't that he just recycles and complains in every single one, but that he uses the same piece of shit Game of Thrones gifs every time he has a reaction to something.
> 
> We know you have a hard on for an underage girl with a sword, now go fuck yourself.



Post of the night goes to Death 



Malvingt2 said:


> *GTA V coming to Xbox One, PS4 and PC this fall*



Remustared..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

The 2 lead developers of Uncharted 4 worked on the Uncharted series with Amy. Anyway, they went on without her and ended up making not only a far better game from a gameplay standpoint but from a written standpoint? The Last of Us is just leagues above anything she's done. It's obvious really. 

Pretty much they ended up surpassing her. 

Amy's ok but nothing she's done can touch The Last of Us. With those 2 who made that game working on Uncharted 4? We're about to see the best in the series. I'm expecting Sully to die now. It's a darker vibe thus far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> creative director
> 
> she overlooks the art, the writing, the animations
> 
> ...



>A "director" that does nothing


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Now if only we took this passion out on the gaming companies dicking us around.



Will bring down EA one day, a game sale at a time


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Now if only we took this passion out on the gaming companies dicking us around.



whoa son, gathering our smarts and money as consumers and telling companies what we will actually pay for and wont with conscious spending? have you lost it gino?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption

That's a name I've not heard in a very long time

And a game I still haven't played since it's not on PC.

I hold out some semblance of hope it will come.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> atleastheusedadifferentone.gif


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >GTA 5 PC
> >Fall
> 
> How in the fuck does it take them so long to port a finished game?



They have a hundred monkeys working on it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Three times?  Ouch.



From insider info, Id sounds like a sad place to work at now.

Hopefully when they go under, companys will use their IP's to good use.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >A "director" that does nothing



A director that directs her area of specialty

are you acting dumb on purpose

after she wrote the plot, she was replaceable

deal with it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

At least PC will get GTA



krory said:


> She started to but quit in the middle of the game to go over to EA to join Visceral Games and make a Star Wars game instead.
> 
> That's why they keep touting the TLOU director thing - they scrounged him in to fill in the gap.



I have a feeling the story was already done by the time she quit...


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

oh, and shoutouts to death-kun for staying up, posting updates and putting up with my posts. you rock, kiddo. don't hit the pillows to hard tonight.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Will bring down EA one day, a game sale at a time



>Wants to bring down EA
>Ignores Ubisoft who has been doing the same stuff for longer and is still doing stuff that EA even stopped


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Red Dead Redemption
> 
> That's a name I've not heard in a very long time
> 
> ...



Tales of Vesperia for PS3 will make it over here first


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I have a feeling the story was already done by the time she quit...



>Doesn't only do the story


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

and on that night, pc gamers learnt a harsh lesson..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm getting near-suicidal vibes Patchouli's posts..


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Will bring down EA one day, a game sale at a time





creative said:


> whoa son, gathering our smarts and money as consumers and telling companies what we will actually pay for and wont with conscious spending? have you lost it gino?




I'm sorry man


krory said:


> >Wants to bring down EA
> >Ignores Ubisoft who has been doing the same stuff for longer and is still doing stuff that EA even stopped


You seem to be enjoying yourself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Doesn't only do the story



BAHHH! they're good enough to handle the rest..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Wants to bring down EA
> >Ignores Ubisoft who has been doing the same stuff for longer and is still doing stuff that EA even stopped



There's more hate towards EA, so it could be easier to destroy when gamers get together.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Krory you know I actually love you, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> From insider info, Id sounds like a sad place to work at now.
> 
> Hopefully when they go under, companys will use their IP's to good use.



Probably worse than Infinity Ward when all those guys left it after MW2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Gino said:


> You seem to be enjoying yourself.



Do you know how long it's been since Sony fans have been this mad? Last big upheaval I remember is when FFXIII lost exclusivity. They didn't even get mad when FF Versus turned into the multi-platform FFXV.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> There's more hate towards EA, so it could be easier to destroy when gamers get together.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Death-kun said:


> Krory you know I actually love you, right?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Do you know how long it's been since Sony fans have been this mad? Last big upheaval I remember is when FFXIII lost exclusivity. They didn't even get mad when FF Versus turned into the multi-platform FFXV.



Except Sony fans aren't mad? 

Why would they be mad?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

TLG drama is making up for this shitty e3 tho..


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> There's more hate towards EA, so it could be easier to destroy when gamers get together.



A good Sony fanboy model. "Why do what matters when you can do what's easy?"




Dream said:


> Probably worse than Infinity Ward when all those guys left it after MW2.



Oh God. That thought is terrifying. I can't imagine how uncomfortable those left must have been. Regardless of how Respawn and their title end up, it's just... wow.

Like, it was heart-breaking just to see a handful of people leave Thatgamecompany over Chen's totalitarian ideas.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'm getting near-suicidal vibes Patchouli's posts..



patch will fine. just pour bayo 2 and smash all over'em.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Except Sony fans aren't mad?
> 
> Why would they be mad?



Sony fans aren't mad, some of us are just drowning in despair at TLG not being shown.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

I told niqqas Ubisoft was going to dominate!
THEY AIN'T LISTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I told niqqas Ubisoft was going to dominate!
> THEY AIN'T LISTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll buy four copies of Unity on every available console if Ubisoft just hogties Aisha Taylor and chucks her into a ravine somewhere.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Sony fans aren't mad, some of us are just drowning in despair at TLG not being shown.



Oh  

I never cared about it so I dont care. I only wanted to see more Destiny and get a peek at Uncharted and the other exclusives.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Probably worse than Infinity Ward when all those guys left it after MW2.



At least people weren't taken out of the building by Security.

And at least IW is making games on a regular output.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't wait for more stuff on Evolve.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still shocked people expected TLG to show up at all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> At least people weren't taken out of the building by Security.



You mean like happened at Valve and Ubisoft?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not seeing any butthurt Sony fanboys. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

> If someone from Team ICO or Sony would like to contact me to give me the full story of this game's development or explain why exactly we haven't seen anything from this game in four years, they can write it on some toilet paper and I'll wipe my ass with it cause this is all bullshit.



This needs to be engraved into something somewhere


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I'm still shocked people expected TLG to show up at all.



People were expecting KH3 and FFXV when it was explicitly stated they won't be anywhere _near_ E3.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I'm still shocked people expected TLG to show up at all.



After this weekend drama about that and the hopes of it coming to PS4.

I would have loved for it to show but whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm not seeing any butthurt Sony fanboys. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place



Check /v/ Theres a whole lot of Excuses, and  hypocrisy and blindness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

creative said:


> patch will fine. just pour bayo 2 and smash all over'em.



YESSSSS HYPEDDD


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

this ride don't ever end.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Perfect       .


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> People were expecting KH3 and FFXV when it was explicitly stated they won't be anywhere _near_ E3.



Still more of a possibility than TLG. 

In other news I'm slightly disappointed that Gravity Rush 2 wasn't shown. It's _supposed_ to be a 2014 release but we have no info on the game. I have a feeling it's because the game is either delayed or because Sony doesn't give a darn about the Vita.

It's probably both.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> You mean like happened at Valve and Ubisoft?



When did that happen to Valve, I know that happen with that one guy from Ubisoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I just started thinking of the Kamiya game again.  Oh God, I wonder how all the anti DmC people reacted.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't get my hopes up man.



krory said:


> I just started thinking of the Kamiya game again. Oh God, I wonder how all the anti DmC people reacted.



I can't unsee Don'te the demon killa I can tell you that much but like I said in the other thread it has potential.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Jesus krory stfu

How on earth can you even judge two unfinished games by their trailers? Even if that Amy woman stayed, can you absolutely 100% guarantee that the game would turn out better than it is now? Honestly? Even the best☻fall down sometimes. 

Honestly you're a cool guy when your talking about stuff in a peaceful manner, but you're so goddamn annoying whenever you're complaining about something especially when you're having that disdainful demeanor towards the so called "fanboys".


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> And at least IW is making games on a regular output.



That's only because multiple teams are helping them make games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Nuimber 1 reason Microsoft's press confererence was the best? IT WAS FUCKING ENGAGING.

THE MINUTE SUNSET OVERDRIVE TRAILER CAME ON IT WAS FUCKING UP ON UP1!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> When did that happen to Valve, I know that happen with that one guy from Ubisoft.



Valve fired around fifteen employees in February in 2013 - one of them Tweeted about having to be escorted out by security. Wasn't even allowed to say goodbye to her co-workers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I just started thinking of the Kamiya game again.  Oh God, I wonder how all the anti DmC people reacted.



some people called Kamiya  a whore and a dirty Korean


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo can still suck...

Or just be good to OK like everyone else.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 10, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Check /v/ Theres a whole lot of Excuses, and  hypocrisy and blindness.



Ah. Therein lies the problem. Being on /v/


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Ah. Therein lies the problem. Being on /v/



>Still not as bad as being on Gaf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

I will skip whatever konami has in store.. I need to sleep after all..

I'll be back for Nintendo's direct


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> That's only because multiple teams are helping them make games.



That's true to


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I just started thinking of the Kamiya game again.  Oh God, I wonder how all the anti DmC people reacted.



All I remember is seeing that guy put on headphones and wishing that he would get crushed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

What the hell could Konami even have in store besides MGS5 and some weird skits?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

What time is the Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

I expected way more from The Division though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

^^Use this

Link removed


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm gonna play games I'm don't not gonna sleep.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> All I remember is seeing that guy put on headphones and wishing that he would get crushed.



I'm just recalling the old DmC thread when people went on and on and on for the entire development time of the game, talking about how Kamiya would have never let this happen to his precious lovechild game series, that Kamiya must be so angry, that Kamiya would hate it.

Not only did Kamiya tweet for people to stop bashing the game, he fucking copied it.

Just, in hindsight, it just... it's so hilarious.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Nintendo can still suck...
> 
> Or just be good to OK like everyone else.



oh nintendo most certainly has room to suck. I'm just waiting for some bayo. 

tru talk though, didn't expect ubisoft's conference to be so. average?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

For $80


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm just recalling the old DmC thread when people went on and on and on for the entire development time of the game, talking about how Kamiya would have never let this happen to his precious lovechild game series, that Kamiya must be so angry, that Kamiya would hate it.
> 
> Not only did Kamiya tweet for people to stop bashing the game, he fucking copied it.
> 
> Just, in hindsight, it just... it's so hilarious.



It really is.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel really bad for almost being excited for E3 this year. The raging tide of mediocrity is just so painful. At least there is Bloodborne.

















Was hoping for Ubi to drop Beyond Good and Evil 2. I believed in miracles.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyways, this has been one heck of an enjoyable day.  Thanks for the entertainment, guys/girls.  Goodnight.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

> Several years after his last adventure, retired fortune hunter, Nathan Drake, is forced back into the world of thieves. With the stakes much more personal, Drake embarks on a globe-trotting journey in pursuit of a historical conspiracy behind a fabled pirate treasure. His greatest adventure will test his physical limits, his resolve, and ultimately what he's willing to sacrifice to save the ones he loves. Uncharted 4: A Thief's End will be available in 2015.



Into my VEINS!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I still can't believe how amazing this whole thing was.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

goodnight nerds. time for def jam.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Sony should have just made their conference an hour and ten minutes. The first hour and the last ten minutes were good, but the 'middle' ruined it. 

They should really promote the Vita more.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

This gif is a timeless classic and pretty much always true. While Nintendo may not always deliver what the hardcore wants or even exactly what the Nintendo fanboys want, they've never really been able to consistently shoot themselves in the foot with stupid bullshit in the way that the others do.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Into my VEINS!!!



Replace a 4 with a 3 and you wouldn't know the difference. Fuck everything.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

And to think this is just the beginning of the this generation. ROFL

Can't wait to see how Rockstar is going to use and abuse these consoles.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Replace a 4 with a 3 and you wouldn't know the difference. Fuck everything.



Careful, man. These Uncharted fanboys don't take shit!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> What the hell could Konami even have in store besides MGS5 and some weird skits?



MercurySteam shitting on another classic franchise, most likely.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jun 10, 2014)

Eh, I honestly found Sony's E3 much better than MS. But that might be because all of Microsoft's plans were basically revealed pre E3 while Sony still had some Ace's down its sleeve (LBP#) Fucking hyped son. Overall this E3 sucked ass though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MercurySteam fixing another overrated franchise, most likely.



I wish, but they've already said they're done. Sadly I don't think anything can save the other games Konami fucked up themselves.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

*Why is no one excited for Dead Island 2?!*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Nintendo can still suck...
> 
> Or just be good to OK like everyone else.



Devil's Third.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> *Why is no one excited for Dead Island 2?!*



Eh, the first one was alright but nothing amazing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

> ...and over-the-top characters



Read: More sexist and racial stereotypes

@Enclave - I'm being facetious


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> *Why is no one excited for Dead Island 2?!*



Already so many zombie games out there. 

The genre is oversaturated just like shooters.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> *Why is no one excited for Dead Island 2?!*



What the hell is that?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Read: More sexist and racial stereotypes
> 
> @Enclave - I'm being facetious



It's more fun to pretend you are serious though.

So yeah, the first game was just alright, that's why man.  No worries, i'm sure you'll enjoy it anyways.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, wait, it's being developed by Yager so they'll probably have some faux-"consequences" and make you think they, and the characters, matter.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Devil's Third.



Was that even confirmed an exclusive?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm just recalling the old DmC thread when people went on and on and on for the entire development time of the game, talking about how Kamiya would have never let this happen to his precious lovechild game series, that Kamiya must be so angry, that Kamiya would hate it.
> 
> Not only did Kamiya tweet for people to stop bashing the game, he fucking copied it.
> 
> Just, in hindsight, it just... it's so hilarious.



Even more hilarious is the fact that people are getting mad because the guy made a game only for the Xbone. Like he sold out because he needs to have a job and make money


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This gif is a timeless classic and pretty much always true. While Nintendo may not always deliver what the hardcore wants or even exactly what the Nintendo fanboys want, they've never really been able to consistently shoot themselves in the foot with stupid bullshit in the way that the others do.



Can't believe you somehow missed the wiiu gamepad


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Even more hilarious is the fact that people are getting mad because the guy made a game only for the Xbone. Like he sold out because he needs to have a job and make money



Ahh, the gaming community, not knowing how money works.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

GUYS.

UM.

SO WHO'S WATCHING E3 TOMMORROW?

LETS ORGANIZE A LIST AND START A PARTY

YOU HAVE TO CLEAR OUT 8 HOURS OF YOUR DAY

THIS IS THEIR LIVE STREAM SCHEDULE 

*Tuesday, June 10: 11:35 AM PT ? 4:00 PM PT (Smash Tournament starts after 4 PM  and Goes till 6:30 PT)
Wednesday, June 11: 9:15 AM PT ? 6:00 PM PT
Thursday, June 12: 9:30 AM PT ? 5:00 PM PT
*


Put it in the first post death kun


*Digital event is from 9am PT to 11:35 am PT*


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know what time I'll be home tomorrow but not sure if there's anything I want to watch unless they're doing some coverage for HUNT.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

I honestly don't wanna hear shit else about smash from Nintendo.


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> krory





Daftvirgin said:


> cool guy







Khris said:


> Can't believe you somehow missed the wiiu gamepad



Just that? How about their last 2 consoles?

Them having literally no third party support IS Nintendo's fault


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Not only did Kamiya tweet for people to stop bashing the game, he fucking copied it.



If anything, Kamiya copied Nero and gave him Neil Patrick Harris' face. Special snowflake demon right arm, huge headsets, white hair, long coat.

Not that I give a shit, Itsuno owns DMC now and outclassed Kamiya years ago anyway. Kamiya is out of the question when it comes to DMC at all, you need to let it go, man. That shit's as annoying as the Kamiyafags. 



krory said:


> I wish, but they've already said they're done. Sadly I don't think anything can save the other games Konami fucked up themselves.



Don't worry, they said they'll probably work on Contra. You're probably going love the deep, engaging, emotional shit storyline that they'll shit to justify the Gears of War or Call of Duty treatment they'll probably give it. With any luck, they'll even throw some dyke relationships to the mix.

But that LoS2, man.

IN LORDS OF SHADOW 2, YOU PLAY AS THE EVIL DRACULA, LORD OF DARKNESS. IT'LL BE AWESOME TO PLAY AS THE BAD GUY.

JUST KIDDING, HERE'S SATAN AGAIN. AND THE RASCAL IS POSSESSING ALUCARD FOR A WEAK AS SHIT FINAL BOSS FIGHT. HOPE YOU LIKE HACKNEYED STEALTH SECTIONS THAT MAKE ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE NOR HELP THE GAME IN ANY WAY. BUT THOSE RATS ARE AWESOME, AREN'T THEY? 2SPOOKY4ME, THAT'S FOR SURE. 

2 was decent at best, 1 was boring as shit and Mirror of Fate is the biggest, most offensive, atrocious pile of shit I've ever played with the name Castlevania on it after Castlevania 64.



Kaitou said:


> Was that even confirmed an exclusive?



Nop, multiplatform. Still missing in action for some reason.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> What the hell could Konami even have in store besides MGS5 and some weird skits?



Rumble roses


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Aisha saved day one


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If anything, Kamiya copied Nero and gave him Neil Patrick Harris' face. Special snowflake demon right arm, huge headsets, white hair, long coat.
> 
> Not that I give a shit, Itsuno owns DMC now and outclassed Kamiya years ago anyway. Kamiya is out of the question when it comes to DMC at all, you need to let it go, man. That shit's as annoying as the Kamiyafags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2014)

came out of the day feeling pretty good. So many games i wanna get(no mans sky holy shit!). and now i atleast have a few games i wanna try when i get an Xbone in like 4 years


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

whatever happened to capcom and square enix?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, Krory. You lust for Maisie Williams' pussy, we know it.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't even know who the fuck that is krory keeps posting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Gino said:


> Don't even know who the fuck that is krory keeps posting.



Out of here.

Watch Game of Thrones.

Now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> whatever happened to capcom and square enix?



Square's too busy with their western developers making awesome games.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes, Krory. You lust for Maisie Williams' pussy, we know it.








Gino said:


> Don't even know who the fuck that is krory keeps posting.



Arya Stark, the baddest bitch in Westeros. And pretty much the only decent character left in GoT.

At least they killed off that useless ginger slut.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't want to maybe  10 years from now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Gino said:


> Don't want to maybe  10 years from now.



Not like 80% of it is going to suck any less in ten years.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes, Krory. You lust for Maisie Williams' pussy, we know it.



Is he though? As far as I've seen, krory is asexual.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Is he though? As far as I've seen, krory is *asexual*.



you do realize that the only people that actually claim to be that only do so to hide how immense their thirst is while also letting them be in denial about the fact that they can not quench it, yes?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Wait, did that little shit call me asexual?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Arya Stark, the baddest bitch in Westeros. And pretty much the only decent character left in GoT.
> 
> At least they killed off that useless ginger slut.



Stannis > every other character...at least he would be if the writers didn't hate him and wrote him as some fundamentalist strawman these days.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

> GUYS.
> 
> UM.
> 
> ...



Perfect, I leave home at around 11:30 tomorrow and should be back around three. It seems like nintendo is working around my schedule. 

Although only things I care about are SM4SH and ORAS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Stannis > every other character...at least he would be if the writers didn't hate him and wrote him as some fundamentalist strawman these days.



Even like that he's still better than more than half of them.  The only good Lannister is Jaime, for crying out loud.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

TehChron said:


> you do realize that the only people that actually claim to be that only do so to hide how immense their thirst is while also letting them be in denial about the fact that they can not quench it, yes?



Self-proclaimed? Most likely. 

But there was this one dude in my high school who was a geek in every single way possible and through my observations throughout the years, I can firmly say that true asexual people exist. They just never say they are or even bother themselves with their sexuality due to their sheer lack of interest in such topics. 

But krory is a self-proclaimed one iirc


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Microsoft's conference was alright. My brother has the X1 so if I need to play something then I'll use his. Honestly though, I'm not buying one yet so I'll wait a bit. If Gears is announced next year then I'll buy one. They did well. Not enough for me to get one but they did well. Don't really give a damn about the DMC w/Dragons title, eh, I'm fine as is. Sunset Overdrive is cool but it doesn't look like a "OMFG WTF" title to me. Just something to pick up if you have the console. 

Sony on the other hand had some things to make me love my PS4 purchase. LBP3, The Order, UC4, BLOODBORNE, Let it Die and then, of course, the exclusives from the multi-platform titles, overall I'm thoroughly pleased with my purchase. 

Right now all I'm calculating my money, I need to get these games when they come out so that'll come in handy. We need some release dates which probably won't happen until next year for most of them. With Nintendo announcing the new Zelda and Mario tomorrow, then Smash, I think I can play Smash and a few others until later on in the year hits. 

Microsoft and Sony did well for the gamers overall. Unless you're a fanboy, you shouldn't be upset or even getting mad at any of the companies. They did good. 

Nintendo, your go.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Now it's going from ten years from now to never.......meh I'll deal


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Even like that he's still better than more than half of them.  The only *good Lannister is Jaime*, for crying out loud.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Wait, did that little shit call me asexual?



So you aren't? My bad. My apologies. 

But could you not be a dick for once?


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> So you aren't? My bad. My apologies.
> 
> But could you not be a dick for once?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Let's add some music shall we?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If anything, Kamiya copied Nero and gave him Neil Patrick Harris' face. Special snowflake demon right arm, huge headsets, white hair, long coat.
> 
> Not that I give a shit, Itsuno owns DMC now and outclassed Kamiya years ago anyway. Kamiya is out of the question when it comes to DMC at all, you need to let it go, man. That shit's as annoying as the Kamiyafags.



What _has_ Itsuno been up to, anyways? Haven't heard anything substational from him after Dragon's Dogma (though admittedly, I haven't looked too hard).


> But that LoS2, man.
> 
> IN LORDS OF SHADOW 2, YOU PLAY AS THE EVIL DRACULA, LORD OF DARKNESS. IT'LL BE AWESOME TO PLAY AS THE BAD GUY.
> 
> ...



Wait, stealth missions? In Castlevania? Also, really? They just dropped the whole villain angle? At least tell me it wasn't immedately or at least that there was a transition.

Also, Mirror od Fate was that bad? I haven't heard terrible things about it (then again, I didn't hear shit about it before and after it launched).


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Let's add some music shall we?



Could you plz link to YouTube? I refuse to sign up for yet another redundant account or link my fb to this spotify BS just for listening to a music track.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Wait, stealth missions? In Castlevania?



There was two parts you had to sneak past a couple guys, lasted like two minutes unless you _really_ suck




> Also, Mirror od Fate was that bad? I haven't heard terrible things about it (then again, I didn't hear shit about it begor and after it launched).



Nostalgia glasses hold strong.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Even like that he's still better than more than half of them.  The only good Lannisters are Jaime and Tyrion for crying out loud.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2014)

I missed the entire conference today. What did Sony unveil other than youtube stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Your sig is oversized



1. Fuck you and your spoiler, i hope you  he stub your toe.

2. He didn't turn to shit he was just on the defensive, he still manged to swagger all over the place and be the most morally decent person on the show with out being a tard


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Get your fucking GoT talk outta here. I came here to talk and read posts about E3. 

You can't go anywhere without hearing anything GoT related anymore. Fuck you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2014)

I dunno...Kamiya's game is like MS commissioned him to make a DMC knockoff but with dragons complete with tryhard dante clone. I think itsuno would do a much better job, and bayonetta is something i'm really anticipating tommorow


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

You guys talking about bad tv shows, _ugh_


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Your sig is oversized and he turned to shit after the Battle of Blackwater and book version doesn't get any better with Emo Jorah hanging around him.


It saddens me that this is actually quite true...after ASOS Tyrion goes quite downhill...as does Dany...and pretty much Jon too outside of his interactions with Stannis. Stannis continues to be amazing in every book he appears, even has managed to have an amazing showing in the vaporware book that is TWOW. 


I still to this moment can't believe that MS had the gall to just shit on Conker like they did, like damn that was cold.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Troy Bker talks about how awesome the Sony conference was

*GEE, I WONDER WHY.*


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> I missed the entire conference today. What did Sony unveil other than youtube stuff.



Destiny
The order
Bloodborne
Far cry 4
Infamous dlc
Little big planet 3
Battle field hardline
Let it die
Indie games
Destiny Beta in July
Destiny Alpha Incoming
No mans sky
Some other game made by people from journey 
Youtube
PsN Free to play
PlayStation Now/Tv
Ratchet and Clank Movie
Gta V/Last of us PS4
MkX
Arkham knight
MGS5

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

This has been fun, but I should probably go to bed though.  Gotta be up in five and a half hours.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2014)

>Gets spoiled 
>Hates it 
>Yet fucking quotes it for more to be spoiled 


Lel


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit Krory.  

You can't spoil something that old anyway


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Vault said:


> Holy shit Krory.
> 
> You can't spoil something that old anyway



I should actually probably read the books sometime.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

And hey, that's just shit that's going to happen in this next episode anyway, prolly, so those are barely spoilers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2014)

I just purched the first book today excited to read.

Anyways, tomorrows my big day. Can't wait to see N.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 10, 2014)

Overslept 

How was Sony's conference?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 10, 2014)

im disappointed in that uncharted 4 trailer  wanted to see some actual gameplay...

and no the last guardian, boo.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2014)

IDK if already posted but hq version of TLOU remaster trailer. 1080p/60 SPOILER HEAVY (although most spoilers wont make sense without context)



Makes the ps3 version look like trash (And the ps3 version looked extremely good)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2014)

I fell asleep and missed E3  

Can you guys tell me all the games announced for Ps4 and WiiU plox? Free reps+


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2014)

i actually gasped at the difference in the TLOU trailer compared to the scenes in the original game. They really did use the cutscene models for ingame!  Alot of the original games sequences that were real time look like shit compared to the ones here..although i do say the game looks kinda weird so smooth at 60fps


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

This happened at Sony's:

 - White PS4 Comes With Destiny
- The Order (Gameplay Footage)
- Little Big Planet 3 (Gameplay Footage)
- BloodBorne (Project Beast)
- Infamous Second Son DLC (Play as Fetch)
- Destiny Beta + Bonus Stuff
- Uncharted 4 
- Grim Fandango
- Magicka 2
- 6 Indie Titles
- Let It Die
- Giant Squid
- No Man's Sky
- The Last Of Us Remastered (July 29th release date)
- Project Morpheous
- Playstation TV
- New TV Series Coming To PS4 Called "POWERS" Free For PS Plus Members
- Playstation Now (Beta July 29)
- Ratchet and Clank film and remake of the original game for PS4
- GTA V Coming To Next Gen (Carry Your Last Gen Profile Over)
- Batman: Akrham Knight (Epic Fucking Footage)
- Far Cry 4 (Gameplay Footage)
- Mortal Kombat X (Gameplay Footage)
- Metal Gear Phantom Pain
- Upload gaming footage to Youtube


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This happened at Sony's:
> 
> - White PS4 Comes With Destiny
> - The Order (Gameplay Footage)
> ...



Also, The Ratchet and Clank movie. That's fairly big and will cater for a big fanbase. An exclusive TV series and Film for fans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2014)

Sanyku!

Any news regarding ps4 being a media storage??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Also, The Ratchet and Clank movie. That's fairly big and will cater for a big fanbase. An exclusive TV series and Film for fans.



Indeed, had to update it. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Sanyku!
> 
> Any news regarding ps4 being a media storage??



Nope.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn do I need to get MK8. People shouldn't really have reason to doubt that Nintendo's first party will deliver, they've been on a super hot streak. Pikmin 3, DK: TF, Super Mario 3D World, ALBW and MK8(based off of current reception since I can't say from personal experience yet) are all fantastic games, among the best in their series, possibly the best in their series in some of their cases.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got done with Ubisoft and Sony conferences.

Ubisoft's was okay, I guess. What it lacked in games I cared about, it made up for in presentation

I feel like Sony's was just about on par with MS's. MS showed back-to-back games that weren't all great, but touched on enough bases where everyone could enjoy at least one thing. Conversely, many of the games that Sony showed looked really, really good, but the lackluster remasters of PS3 games, the TV stuff I wasn't all that interested in and the show dragging on longer that I was comfortable with averaged the whole thing out to just being decent. Maybe Sony had a slight edge over MS, but IMO, not a considerable one.

Overall, I'm enjoying this year's showing better than last year's so far. Ninty finishes things up tomorrow. All I personally care about is Sm4sh, but hey, maybe they'll surprise me.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2014)

That arkham knight gameplay was fuckin amazing, day 1


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Today is Nintendo's day. 

Also, Konami was removed from the E3 Countdown website. We never did hear an announcement from Konami about a conference, the website was probably making an assumption based on previous years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Today is Nintendo's day.
> 
> Also, Konami was removed from the E3 Countdown website. We never did hear an announcement from Konami about a conference, the website was probably making an assumption based on previous years.



Just gimme news on Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes, Hyrule Warriors and Persona Q. I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm expecting some information on Pokemon OR + AS from Nintendo, I think they will have a few big announcements too. They'll have either a new LoZ game for handheld or they will announce a remake [MM]. Zelda aside, I'm hoping to see a new Super Mario game, but not Galaxy 3. Hopefully something different and unique like Super Mario Sunshine. I'm expecting at least some remake from Nintendo outside of Pokemon.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2014)

KONAMI WON E3
YOU CAN'T HAVE ANY BAD GAMES IF YOU DIDN'T SHOW ANY

10/10 THE RUSEMASTER KOJIMA DOES IT AGAIN


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 10, 2014)

phantom pain


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda console reveal which they've confirmed to happen will most likely make or break their E3. But we all know it'll be a divisive reveal unless they pull a TP again.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

Kojima always solo's the industry. Phantom Pain is going to be a masterpiece since it's going to be the last game Kojima will work on for awhile and even now he doesn't really want to release it anytime soon. He's nearly crafted perfection you'd think.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

We're definitely gonna see Zelda U, Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 2, Smash Bros. and X. Then hopefully we see more Yarn Yoshi as well as Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem. Then what's left is announcements and surprises.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

Super Mario Maker is looking to be the big name for Nintendo's handhelds unless that's nothing and I'm wrong or just some side event for E3. So many shooters this event, you'd think Metroid would appear. There hasn't been one since Corruption right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Super Mario Maker is looking to be the big name for Nintendo's handhelds unless that's nothing and I'm wrong or just some side event for E3. So many shooters this event, you'd think Metroid would appear. There hasn't been one since Corruption right?



There hasn't been a Metroid game since Other M.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Today is Nintendo's day.
> 
> Also, Konami was removed from the E3 Countdown website. We never did hear an announcement from Konami about a conference, the website was probably making an assumption based on previous years.



They played us like a damn fiddle


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem



only thing i give a shit about
pls nintendy don't fuck this up for me


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Totitos said:


> They played us like a damn fiddle



I'm not sure what they would've shown anyway. We've seen the MGSV trailer, and I don't think another Castlevania game is ready to be shown yet.



Scerpers said:


> only thing i give a shit about
> pls nintendy don't fuck this up for me



I want it so bad. 

Both Atlus and Intelligent Systems are working on it.

Please, based Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> There hasn't been a Metroid game since Other M.



We are fast approaching the biggest stretch of time without a new Metroid game, and it is less justifiable now than it was then considering it's an established franchise with a large fanbase.

Between Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion we had seven years without a metroid. Since then the releases have been steady, until Other M.

We're close to five years now since the last Metroid game, without as much as an announcement for a new one. That means even if it was at this E3, we would likely still tie with the last dry spell by the time of its actual release 

Overall, Metroid fans are being treated like shit at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Was let it die a sublime message about TLG? 

Anyways.. Nintendo's direct in about 4 hours.. Just enough time for me to freshen up and go to the gym.. Gotta burn all that doritos and dew from yesterday


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck man, I'm super hyped for Batman. (I was asleep while you fuckers were watching earlier , catching up now)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Do we know if the Nintendo Direct will be streamed on sites like Spike and IGN? Or is it only being streamed by Nintendo and Twitch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

According to the e3countdown site, they'll only show it on twitch and their official sites.. But Razr said something about a youtube feed too..


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Do we know if the Nintendo Direct will be streamed on sites like Spike and IGN? Or is it only being streamed by Nintendo and Twitch?



Gamespot has a slot for Nintendo's press conference in their website.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

The Metroid franchise is pretty under appreciated. They should really try and push the series and expand the fanbase using the technology they're working with today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> According to the e3countdown site, they'll only show it on twitch and their official sites.. But Razr said something about a youtube feed too..



They usually also have a Youtube livestream going for their Nintendo Directs, which is a lot better than their crappy Ustream feed. 



Naruto said:


> Gamespot has a slot for Nintendo's press conference in their website.



Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

If only they release a sidescroller metroidvania with ubiart framework.. That would be the dream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They usually also have a Youtube livestream going for their Nintendo Directs, which is a lot better than their crappy Ustream feed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Ustream is blocked in my country


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo is going to be horrible today!

believe!!!!


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> If only they release a sidescroller metroidvania with ubiart framework.. That would be the dream



The sad thing is despite how good that would be it wouldn't be cared for that much especially at the Nintendo Conference. Nintendo Conference's usually has a big cheer after everything they talk about and announce, they say Metroid and you get a dead silence.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Ustream is blocked in my country



Then use Twitch, Youtube or anyone else who decides to stream it.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

No Rockstar = Another year of no Red Dead Redemption 2 or The Warriors Remake.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

This Persona Q news flew under the radar.




I want that collector's edition!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

3DS stuff is the best stuff.. That PE looks sweet..



Weapon said:


> The sad thing is despite how good that would be it wouldn't be cared for that much especially at the Nintendo Conference. Nintendo Conference's usually has a big cheer after everything they talk about and announce, they say Metroid and you get a dead silence.



It's okay.. It's a digital event now 



Death-kun said:


> Then use Twitch, Youtube or anyone else who decides to stream it.



Of course.. No way am missing ninty's stuff



Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo is going to be horrible today!
> 
> believe!!!!



[YOUTUBE]kJKvs0Q6LIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo is going to be horrible today!
> 
> believe!!!!


If I expect nothing, there's no way I can be disappointed... 

right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> If I expect nothing, there's no way I can be disappointed...
> 
> right?



Right...

also I do wonder what kind of game Miyamoto has for us today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Right...
> 
> also I do wonder what kind of game Miyamoto has for us today.



Didn't they say Miyamoto had _projects_, as in more than one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Didn't they say Miyamoto had _projects_, as in more than one?



Yeah. It seems a couple of them are minor.. not sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Still interested anyway. Miyamoto shines when he's working on his own stuff and not butting his nose into others' stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

@Khris. 

damn I can't rep you...  

also some Hyrule Warriors spoilers going around. I will not post it in here, I will let you guys watch the ND to see if they show such in an epic trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Khris.
> 
> damn I can't rep you...
> 
> also some Hyrule Warriors spoilers going around. I will not post it in here, I will let you guys watch the ND to see if they show such in an epic trailer.



It's okay.. You repped my soul


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This Persona Q news flew under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





already pre-ordered


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Been playing watchdogs since yesterday.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

So I recapped both Sony's and MS' conference and as much as I hate to admit as a Sony fan (not: fanboy), I'm more inclined to get an xbox one now that I've made a checklist of the games that interested me in both conferences and MS simply had a stronger line up for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Didn't they say Miyamoto had _projects_, as in more than one?



Im sure gonna be wowed by all of those tech demos. Nintendo Land 2 cant come soon enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> We are fast approaching the biggest stretch of time without a new Metroid game, and it is less justifiable now than it was then considering it's an established franchise with a large fanbase.
> 
> Between Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion we had seven years without a metroid. Since then the releases have been steady, until Other M.
> 
> ...




Dude we went 8 years without a metroid game in the 90's LMAO.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They usually also have a Youtube livestream going for their Nintendo Directs, which is a lot better than their crappy Ustream feed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Nintendo has a ton of stuff happening so its best to just watch it on their page



*

Nintendo has a tendency to reveal stuff in live streams away from press conferences and today they're streaming for a good 6 hours till the super smash tournament is on SO YOU GUYS NEED TO WATCH. *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo in just under 3 hours, correct?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Nintendo in just under 3 hours, correct?



Yup.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Nintendo in just under 3 hours, correct?



[YOUTUBE]TdK6sR5Sfdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Its entertaining watching NightRazr talking about Nintendo during E3, its like marketing 101. Iwata better be paying you good ding dongs for all your commitment. 

Nintendo only 3 needs things to win this E3. Show gameplay focused footage of Bayonetta 2 and a release date. Decent amount of gameplay shown in the Zelda U reveal and a new Metroid. That's fucking it, Smash already worked most of the hype it could get. I'm sure I'll get a lot of inane shit down the line but I'm not really asking for much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Also dont expect any pokemon news.

They rarely ever talk about it at E3


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2014)

I really only care about seeing X.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Played nothing but dej jam ffny before beddie by time.

2 hours approx till nintendo, right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Thread shitting time 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbby9coDRCk[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZxQ0FoPIIA[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll just keep the expectations low as I do for everyone at E3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9s_vWACtTw[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Probably the most fitting song for a game

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa7CO1ILUjY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAiRpKTMOAE[/youtube]


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

this my body is reggie shit has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> I really only care about seeing X.



I want a real damn trailer and a release date. Oh and the final name lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jose Otero ‏@jose_otero  1m
Watch Nintendo's E3 Digital Event on IGN. Stay for the post show, where Nintendo will show an exclusive Wii U game.  

Oh Oh OH

IGN stream it is


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Since X is done Im predicting we'll either see a Baten Kaitos or a Sucessor to Soma Bringer on the 3DS from Monolith Soft

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lB0b0fHbAY[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

>tfw the best announcement yesterday was Miku Expo 2014 being announced for New York


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jose Otero ‏@jose_otero  1m
> Watch Nintendo's E3 Digital Event on IGN. Stay for the post show, where Nintendo will show an exclusive Wii U game.
> 
> Oh Oh OH
> ...



hmm they also have the previous conferences. Saved.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDyw-f5CXCk[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

EDGE declaring Sony E3 'winner' and Nintendo yet to do their thing.

You see that guys? no matter what Ninty do today.. They are going to suck


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought Microsoft would be taking it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Thought Microsoft would be taking it.



Nah... Sony get a pass more often than evil M$.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

IMO, Microsoft deserves to be the winner so far for not devolving into meaningless numbers, tv, and cartoon talk. 

The best part about the Sony conference was Bloodborne. So fucking hyped.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> IMO, Microsoft deserves to be the winner so far for not devolving into meaningless numbers, tv, and cartoon talk.
> 
> The best part about the Sony conference was Bloodborne. So fucking hyped.



I agree to both. Seriously I was surprises how safe M$ went with their conference. It was a really good move.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Best part of MS conference was the after show


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nah... Sony get a pass more often than evil M$.


They're playing favorites? No. 


Death-kun said:


> IMO, Microsoft deserves to be the winner so far for not devolving into meaningless numbers, tv, and cartoon talk.
> 
> The best part about the Sony conference was Bloodborne. So fucking hyped.



That's what I'm hearing. Granted I have yet to watch the conferences myself but in truth E3 has long since been dead to me.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo better play their cards right if they wanna win this thing. Don't come out talking and crap. People don't care about all that.  just show us gameplay of  Bayonetta 2, X ,Metroid or Smash, hell, even a  Zelda U  reveal with gameplay is enough to win this thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Any guess of what Game IGN is going to show after the ND?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Nintendo better play their cards right if they wanna win this thing. Don't come out talking and crap. People don't care about all that.  just show us gameplay of  *Bayonetta 2, X* ,Metroid or *Smash*, hell, even a  Zelda U  reveal with gameplay is enough to win this thing.



Pretty much guaranteed these 3 will showup, Zelda may be a trailer though. Metroid ehhh....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

IGN's Post-Show (w/ Special Guest) Tue 10:00a PDT

That is how IGN has it. Maybe a Miyamoto game?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

So I moved from camp Sony to camp xBox. MS just had the better games and I even made a checklist to compare the games shown between the two conferences


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

xbox has 10 exclusive so yeah^


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK5cRPzYa2w[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Star Fox Wii U?*

http://time.com/2850146/shigeru-miy...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

oh oh


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

Microsoft announced a new Phantom Dust but Sony announced a remastered Grim Fandango. They both had surprising announcements.

Oh man and when that guy came out and Vib-Ribbon appeared on screen I lost my mind, I thought they were going to announce a new one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox Wii U?*
> 
> http://time.com/2850146/shigeru-miy...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> oh oh


Lol what is this nonsense?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox Wii U?*
> 
> http://time.com/2850146/shigeru-miy...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> oh oh



Is this for real?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> xbox has 10 exclusive so yeah^



I'm crying deep inside 

but I'll end up owning both eventually


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Is this for real?



it is real. Time Leaks all 3 games from Miyamoto. Thread is up in here too,.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox Wii U?*
> 
> http://time.com/2850146/shigeru-miy...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> oh oh



Could it be?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't believe Time was the one to leak all three of Miyamoto's games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> IMO, Microsoft deserves to be the winner so far for not devolving into meaningless numbers, tv, and cartoon talk.
> 
> The best part about the Sony conference was Bloodborne. So fucking hyped.



Not really, sony was just that much better that even with numbers, tv etc they still did better than Microsoft.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

The games are Star Fox for the Wii U, Project Giant Robot, Project Guard.

Miyamoto's projects.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm definitely more inclined to get an Xbox for sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Time took the page down. They probably got the time wrong to release the info lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

The article got taken down. Either Time realized their mistake or Nintendo told them to take it down.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> The games are Star Fox for the Wii U, Project Giant Robot, Project Guard.
> 
> Miyamoto's projects.


Hmm. Interesting. Granted there hasn't been a decent Star Fox since 64.


Malvingt2 said:


> Time took the page down. They probably got the time wrong to release the info lol


Too late.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2014)

Time is stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Time messed up a Nintendo surprise with their timing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Ahh shit motherfucking Star Fox!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  
Thanks @TIME for leaking Star Fox Wii U. We really wanted that before our conference. #Blacklist #Ninjas pic.twitter.com/EpqLfK3tQ9

LOLOL


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Time better be more careful or they'll wind up with shurikens in their necks

I'm quite interested in the new Star Fox and the tower defense game. It didn't give enough info on the robot game to really get a good grasp of it, so can't say on that one yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Wonder would this count as a good or bad leak. Granted the surprise would've been better.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

For those who still want to read about Star Fox U and Miyamoto's other projects, here's another article that tells us what the Time article said.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning strokers. 

No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.

All I can hope is that in two hours I'll feel a little less bad and angry that I ever brought a Wii U.  

Nutshell: gaming is just boring this gen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2014)

3DS the best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

> We originally began working with Star Fox back on Wii, and we had a small group of people experimenting with it for many years, maybe about six years, but we didn’t find an idea that really brought that together for the Wii. So instead we moved experimentation to the Wii U using some of the same assets. It’s been maybe 6 to 10 months that we’ve been experimenting with it.



6 years ah?  hmmm


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Good morning strokers.
> 
> No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...



Meh, there's no love only commercialism.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit, just one more hour.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

If that leak is legit then this is a huge surprise  from Nintendo, and a good one at that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Good morning strokers.
> 
> No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.


I'm waiting for E3 2015 to decide whether or not I'll get one or the other(with a slim chance of me getting both) or just not get either until like 2017 after they've have numerous price drops and have amassed some fairly large libraries. 



> All I can hope is that in two hours I'll feel a little less bad and angry that I ever brought a Wii U.
> 
> Nutshell: gaming is just boring this gen.


I didn't expect you to be one of those who ignore all the great games the Wii U has. I personally still have my Wii backlog to get through since I never owned a Wii, which is a big reason why I bought a Wii U as early as I did(dat backwards compatibility).

I dread starting Xenoblade. A potentially 100+ hour game, when I already have so many other games to play, many of which would take a quarter of that time to play...then again I just completed Dragon Age: Origins again for the third time, a 60+ hour playthrough and I plan to replay it again when Inquisition is about a month away from releasing. Same with DA2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo to Time: We told you to not release the article until 10am PST, not 10amEST!!!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Good morning strokers.
> 
> No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...



Is the first year ever exciting?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

the real winner of E3
was
EA

because they werent booed off stage


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA
> Thanks @TIME for leaking Star Fox Wii U. We really wanted that before our conference. #Blacklist #Ninjas pic.twitter.com/EpqLfK3tQ9
> 
> LOLOL


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I missed nothing?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I guess I missed nothing?



You missed an extended gameplay trailer of Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You missed an extended gameplay trailer of Rise of the Tomb Raider.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

*mort and rigby gif*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I guess I missed nothing?



You missed so much of the new Dragon Age


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm waiting for E3 2015 to decide whether or not I'll get one or the other(with a slim chance of me getting both) or just not get either until like 2017 after they've have numerous price drops and have amassed some fairly large libraries.



What's funny is I'm planning on buying both the Xbone and PS4 eventually... but that has nothing to do with passion. 

I'm just (happy to say this too) in a place in my life where my ducks are in a straight enough row that I can own both consoles without breaking the bank. I'm buying them because fuck all. That's about it.




> I didn't expect you to be one of those who ignore all the great games the Wii U has. I personally still have my Wii backlog to get through since I never owned a Wii, which is a big reason why I bought a Wii U as early as I did(dat backwards compatibility).


*
All* the great games the Wii U has? 

I'm a Nintendo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Nintendo, everyone knows it, but don't kid yourself. 

There is no "all" here. 

There is a handful of great games out for Wii U that took 2+years to amass. 

Your mentioning backwards compatibility as a strong reason for your owning enjoying the Wii U is very telling.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You missed an extended gameplay trailer of Rise of the Tomb Raider.



No I didn't. 

Game is a year and a half off, there will be no gameplay for a while.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I see Curious George is still trying to defend his fanboyism.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo to Time: We told you to not release the article until 10am PST, not 10amEST!!!!!!



Nintendo's ninjas arriving in 3 2 ....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Game is a year and a half off, there will be no gameplay for a while.



#Believe #RotTR #E3 #2014


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is the first year ever exciting?



Eh, that's a point. Maybe its cynicism and me getting old, but something about this gen seems extra... *shrugs*


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> You missed so much of the new Dragon Age



okay this i missed too D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Time article even says 1pm EST. They probably published it by mistake, rather than using the time code.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going to watch Nintendo's conference with friends.

Have fun guys! I know I will.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Its entertaining watching NightRazr talking about Nintendo during E3, its like marketing 101. Iwata better be paying you good ding dongs for all your commitment.
> 
> Nintendo only 3 needs things to win this E3. Show gameplay focused footage of Bayonetta 2 and a release date. Decent amount of gameplay shown in the Zelda U reveal and a new Metroid. That's fucking it, Smash already worked most of the hype it could get. I'm sure I'll get a lot of inane shit down the line but I'm not really asking for much.



Yesterday I agreed with Krory, and now Deathbringer? This E3 has been weird..



Malvingt2 said:


> Jose Otero ‏@jose_otero  1m
> Watch Nintendo's E3 Digital Event on IGN. Stay for the post show, where Nintendo will show an exclusive Wii U game.
> 
> Oh Oh OH
> ...



Noice.. If only GT had one too..



Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox Wii U?*
> 
> http://time.com/2850146/shigeru-miy...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> oh oh



Damn it.. This better be real..



Furious George said:


> Good morning strokers.
> 
> No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ *both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...



Basically how I feel right now.. Though Mario Kart has been great these past few weeks. Bayo2 and Smash should be great too.. 




Malvingt2 said:


> EDGE declaring Sony E3 'winner' and Nintendo yet to do their thing.
> 
> You see that guys? no matter what Ninty do today.. They are going to suck



Because doomed _phaggot _


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

HERE IS HOPING FOR LLOYD OR GENOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I see Curious George is still trying to defend his fanboyism.



He mentioned my name kinda!


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Good morning strokers.
> 
> No matter what console you felt won yesterday _its was Sony, SONY fuck you fuck_ both conferences made it 100% clear why I don't feel the least bit bad or angry that I haven't gotten an Xbone or PS4 yet. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...



Terrible post bro

Dragon Age, AC: Unity The Division, Batman AK, MKX, COD/BF, Destiny, Witcher 3, FC4, and whatever other multiplatform I'm missing were pretty good

If you honestly don't have interest in half these games then you should take up a new hobby because the problem is you, not the industry


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

It is real Khris. it is just matter of "TIME"


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

sworder said:


> Terrible post bro
> 
> Dragon Age, AC: Unity The Division, Batman AK, MKX, COD/BF, Destiny, Witcher 3, FC4, and whatever other multiplatform I'm missing were pretty good
> 
> If you honestly don't have interest in half these games then you should take up a new hobby because the problem is you, not the industry



But what if he has a PC?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

20 minutes until the IGN pre-show starts.

50 minutes until Nintendo starts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is the first year ever exciting?



Ridgu raissaa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is real Khris. it is just matter of "TIME"



much pun 

I only played star fox 64.. dem memories


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh I see what it is

"Let's hate on all these great games because they aren't on Wii U"

lol


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

If Zelda U doesn't show up I'm going to be terribly disappointed.


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> But what if he has a PC?



That wouldn't change anything since he thinks gaming as a whole is boring


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

50 more mins till team reggie rolls in right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

sworder said:


> Oh I see what it is
> 
> "Let's hate on all these great games because they aren't on Wii U"
> 
> lol



eh.. I want to play u4, destiny, mk, and tr.. there's no denying it.. but would I buy a ps4 for them today? Not really...


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> 20 minutes until the IGN pre-show starts.
> 
> 50 minutes until Nintendo starts.



ahh shit here we go.

Someone post stream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda, Fox, and Metroid.. But doomed is still doomed..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

sworder said:


> Terrible post bro



blast it! 



> Dragon Age, AC: Unity The Division, Batman AK, MKX, COD/BF, Destiny, Witcher 3, FC4, and whatever other multiplatform I'm missing were pretty good



Why do people think that mentioning a few good games means the industry is vibrant? 

Yes, I do realize in the 100's of games that are released in a given fiscal year, there will be some that will happen to be quality. That's far from the point.

Almost all of those games are sequels and we'll be lucky if half of them do a damn thing different from the previous installment. I don't give a shit.... I don't even give a shit about the ones I *do* give a shit about! How's that possible? That's the magic of sequel saturation. 



> If you honestly don't have interest in half these games then *you should take up a new hobby because the problem is you, not the industry*



Not ruling this out.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

SUPER MARIO UBER WII U EDITION


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

IGN Streams


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBTIUzPpEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

I like how there's a ton more new IPs coming along though.

last gen was nothing but sequelfest


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

sworder said:


> Oh I see what it is
> 
> "Let's hate on all these great games because they aren't on Wii U"
> 
> lol


Did you actually just refer to CoD and BF as "great games"? 

lol


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> SUPER MARIO UBER WII U EDITION




^ This isn't capcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Star Fox is trending on Twitter now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHeuR_bC9GM[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Razr stop it with the spam posting..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTSKUBPv8Ok[/youtube]


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

BRAVELY DEFAULT D


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

I would say about yesterday that Sony let it's hubris creep back in from the old PS3 beginnings. 

But now it's time for Nintendo to show me something. Wii U pricedrop would be nice .


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Pringles said:


> ^ This isn't capcom



You apparently missed the last two Nintendo conferences.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> Did you actually just refer to CoD and BF as "great games"?
> 
> lol


Well, they are. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> If Zelda U doesn't show up I'm going to be terribly disappointed.



It's definitely going to be here this year. Supposedly they were prepared to show it last year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Battlefield finally went gold last week. What kind of hopped up shit are you on?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Eh, that's a point. Maybe its cynicism and me getting old, but something about this gen seems extra... *shrugs*



Well, because of costs there isn't much people are going to do in terms on innovation.  Might be it's too difficult or there just aren't people with such creative minds in AAA gaming these days because of the constraints.

Using Ubisoft as an example the whole idea that every game created MUST be a blockbuster and if it is MUST see sequels isn't a good way to approach this.  It puts serious pressure on the developers and forces them to adapt to more mainstream approaches.  Every company wants a call of duty and that isn't going to happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl363Wh4ghU[/youtube]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is the first year ever exciting?


Nintendo Gamecube with Pikmin, Animal Crossing, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Luigi's Mansion, Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader, REmake, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, Metroid Prime, Super Mario Sunshine and more came out all in its first year.

Thats pretty much by far the best first year for any console in history. A good deal of those are in contention for spots on top best game lists. 




Furious George said:


> *
> All* the great games the Wii U has?
> 
> I'm a Nintendo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Nintendo, everyone knows it, but don't kid yourself.
> ...


I'm not sure exactly what more you could expect. Outside of doing some Gamecube level stuff which will probably never happen again, they've done quite outstanding with excellent titles in several of their biggest franchises. 



> Your mentioning backwards compatibility as a strong reason for your owning enjoying the Wii U is very telling.


It was a reason for me being an early adopter. I would be satisfied with just the Wii U library as it currently is though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Well, because of costs there isn't much people are going to do in terms on innovation.  Might be it's too difficult or there just aren't people with such creative minds in AAA gaming these days because of the constraints.
> 
> Using Ubisoft as an example the whole idea that every game created MUST be a blockbuster and if it is MUST see sequels isn't a good way to approach this.  It puts serious pressure on the developers and forces them to adapt to more mainstream approaches.  Every company wants a call of duty and that isn't going to happen.



Sequel baits are totally a thing...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

The only reason not to enjoy the Wii U is if you didnt like the glut of third party games that was released in the first year while nintendo got their shit together for Round One with PS4 and  Xbone time


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

THIS E3 IS MORE DISAPPOINTING THAN MY CHILDHOOD
AND TRUST ME
I BARELY SURVIVED THAT :I


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

ANYWAY.

New Dragon Ball game subtitled Zenobirth

*THIS IS THE LINK TO NINTENDO'S EVENT*


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Honestly I wonder just how much AAA games take to make and how much of the budget goes into the actual game development and what goes into the advertising?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> *I like how there's a ton more new IPs coming along though.*
> 
> last gen was nothing but sequelfest



 Sequels start from original IP's.

Pray that those games aren't successful as you will be seeing sequels galore again.


Watch Dogs 2 coming next year


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

47 minutes??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVSrT5gC_NE[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Sequels start from original IP's.
> 
> Pray that those games aren't successful as you will be seeing sequels galore again.
> 
> ...



But watch dogs was supposed to be a sequel to assassin's creed.. Sequelception


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Does it embed?

Let find out


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Razr, why the fuck have you been spamming OSTs for the past hour and a half?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

The next page cometh 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCZ734RshPA[/youtube]

Here we go. You can watch the event through here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

I swear I'll neg him.. And I love BD, but spamming it is pointless..


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Star fox is trending world wide the first was real!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have the youtube version and IGN one opens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

IGN pre-show is on now..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

You know just listing that out of this world amazing first year of Gamecube titles just emphasizes how much gamers are stupid and actually don't really care about just the games. The PS2 had jack shit early on yet sold much better and those early sales caused it to get most of the attention from devs who then went on to give it great games and the amazing, contender for best ever game library. 

PS2=no games early on, sells alot, gets heavy third party support
Gamebube=tons of games early on, sells only fairly well, third party support dwindles later in its life


Sometimes I hate this industry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

They are talking about the WiiU game... special guest...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

wii u exclusive on the IGN post show..


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Razr, why the fuck have you been spamming OSTs for the past hour and a half?



BRAVELY DEFAULT IS AMAZING


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

lol these guys are so obnoxious.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 10, 2014)

IMO Nintendo already won this. Granted when you talking about Nintendo, it's either you love it or you don't type thing. 

Unless Nintendo announces something that's gonna totally blow people's minds (a new console?) then it's not going to be on "hardcore" gamers radar. But if you're a Nintendo fan, then the chances of it not topping what we saw from Sony and Microsoft yesterday are slim.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm not sure exactly what more you could expect. Outside of doing some Gamecube level stuff which will probably never happen again, they've done quite outstanding with excellent titles in several of their biggest franchises.



[youtube]o3_Hn-vKeHw[/youtube]

Only pretend the worm is saying list. List please. Give me a list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> lol these guys are so obnoxious.



Gregg Miller is such an unfunny tryhard..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

"A NEW MARIO!??!?"

"Don't get too excited. :I"


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

ign sucks shit out of a crazy straw

they gave drakkengard a 4.8
seriously a 4.8 out of 5?
it wasnt that good >_>
hell you have to get to ending c to enjoy it :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

We just had a mario game last year.. enough already


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

I stayed up Nintendo better not disappoint.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn, its starting really soon! I have to go get some breakfast!

Why didn't you guys remind me to get my breakfast!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

>3DS lacking


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Damn, its starting really soon! I have to go get some breakfast!
> 
> Why didn't you guys remind me to get my breakfast!?!



ITT monkey troubles


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You know just listing that out of this world amazing first year of Gamecube titles just emphasizes how much gamers are stupid and actually don't really care about just the games. The PS2 had jack shit early on yet sold much better and those early sales caused it to get most of the attention from devs who then went on to give it great games and the amazing, contender for best ever game library.
> 
> PS2=no games early on, sells alot, gets heavy third party support
> Gamebube=tons of games early on, sells only fairly well, third party support dwindles later in its life
> ...



It's all about hype. Plus a lot of PS2's early on sales were because of the fact that it was a DVD player as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

>still trying to pretend mobile is a real competitor to dedicated gaming handhelds
>report wrong info, claim the 3DS isn't selling as good as the DS after the same amount of time when actually it's selling better

Oh, IGN


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  22s
Can't decide if we should start with Zelda Wii U or finish with it... #E32014


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Just woke up a couple minutes ago and freaked out.

Went to Youtube, saw that Nintendo is already live and freaked out harder.... Turns out, they're just displaying a pre-show screen telling us when it _actually_ starts.

Don't... scare me... like that, Ninty.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> It's all about hype. Plus a lot of PS2's early on sales were because of the fact that it was a DVD player as well.


I understand the reasons it sold more from a business standpoint. Doesn't make it suck any less. 

*sigh*

I just wish I could go back in time and get Nintendo better PR. Its their biggest flaw.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Dat Music.....


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Just woke up a couple minutes ago and freaked out.
> 
> Went to Youtube, saw that Nintendo is already live and freaked out harder.... Turns out, they're just displaying a pre-show screen telling us when it _actually_ starts.
> 
> Don't... scare me... like that, Ninty.



What? It's already live dude

They're showing the 3DS right now



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

YO. 



THE MUSIC IS TIGHT ON THIS


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

The Youtube stream seems to be lagging behind the Twitch stream. I'm going to keep a few of them open just in case I start to have trouble like last year.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >still trying to pretend mobile is a real competitor to dedicated gaming handhelds
> >report wrong info, claim the 3DS isn't selling as good as the DS after the same amount of time when actually it's selling better
> 
> Oh, IGN



again the same fuckers that gave  4.8/5 for fuckign drakkengard 3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  41s
#IwataSays Hi. It is late here, but I’m excited to watch the Digital Event with all of you in 15 minutes. #Nintendo  

Iwata I hope you feel better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

@Axl, they actually gave it a 4.8 out of 10..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

"The Digital Event is just the start of Nintendo's E3 story. News will be revealed throughout E3."


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> @Axl, they actually gave it a 4.8 out of 10..



AHAHAHAHA
oh man

still too high 
after what they did to god hand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah, the crossover is also something I'm interested in..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

I, too, want more SMT x FE details.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> What? It's already live dude
> 
> They're showing the 3DS right now
> 
> ...



Oh, very funny. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Totally checked in a panic just now*

Why do you hate me?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

IGN ‏@IGN  22s
We have an exclusive Wii U game debut today alongside a special guest after Nintendo's Digital Event. Be sure to check back in then!

stop teasing it IGN@!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

COME OOOONNNNNNN


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright lets gooooooooooo


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I, too, want more SMT x FE details.



more fire emblem is gewd thing D
especially after awakening omg yus


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so hyped about X!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

THE MUSIC IS AWESOME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

5 minutes to go.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Turning off IGN right now


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone thing Ninty's stream is gonna shit the bed again like it did last year?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

ign needs to have shit shoved up their asses


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Decent deadmau5 song.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 10, 2014)

Funky beat. B-)


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

2 minutes here we go


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Anyone thing Ninty's stream is gonna shit the bed again like it did last year?


I'm worried about that, yeah


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

30 SECONDSSSSSS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

1 minute left!


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

1 minute yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

BRING ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

10 seconds


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

AND HERE WE GO

ROBOT CHICKEN?!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

BODY IS READY


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Wat is this...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

wuuut?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

ROBOT CHICKEN?? NINTENDO THIS IS BRILLIANT


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

NO NEW MARIO GAMES


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL LIGHTING BITCHES UP


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL WHAT WAS THAT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Robot Chicken?!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

skinniest wario I'eve ever seen


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

LOLOL I CANT EVEN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit this is hilarious. 

What is this, a Robot Chicken parody?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my god Nintendo has already won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

This is so hype


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

PSYCHO CRUSHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay, this is amusing and all, but what is it?


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok Nintendo wins E3 by default


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

nintendo came up with their own gaf gifs


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

MY BODY WAS NOT READY!!!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

LMAO what are they doing?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

This is bat shit crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG TOO GOOD


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

lmao should've known


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

MII CHARACTERS GET ALREAYD USED MOVE SETS

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

mii for smash bros


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii's are revealed.

AND ON THAT DAY, A RIVER OF TEARS DROWNED THE EARTH!


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't stop smiling.........what the fuck


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

SAKURAIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

This is some awesome shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  43s
We've already won E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Sakurai-sama


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

MY FUCKING SIDES WHEN I SAW REGGIE VS IWATA


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

You did it Sakurai, you beautiful man


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

oMG THIS IS SO DAMN GOOD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

This is pretty much create a character tho..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

My fucking sides.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Kripes, how many movesets are they using?!

EDIT*
Ah, so just 3. Looked like more.

EDIT*

Never mind, arguably 27.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie vs Iwata. Dear lord.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll do anything to fight the Wii Fit Yoga woman


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

you guys are actually raving over this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

I bet this is namco's idea.. I like it..


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

>Lincoln gets sworn in!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

ALL HAIL PRESIDENT LINCOLN


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Dammit, what did I miss?!?!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

That was a fun intro.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

LINCOLN
ELIJAH WOOD
ICE T

I TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

The Lincoln Mii is better than the Obama Sim yesterday


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> you guys are actually raving over this?



Yeah, because it's actually funny when Nintendo makes fun of themselves.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

YOU CAN REMOVE THE FUCKING OUTLINES

JUST TAKE MY MONEY NINTENDO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Lincoln


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

SO MANY MODS WTF


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Dammit, what did I miss?!?!



Smash just got a wasted slot. Get hype!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Off to a good start so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

so much contentuuu


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

SENSORY OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

OCT 3!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

OCTOBER 3rd
OCTOBER 3rd

OCTOBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't think they would actually go though with putting Mii in the game


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

OCTOBER NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, because it's actually funny when Nintendo makes fun of themselves.


I take back what I said


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah, the first delay.

3DS version has been moved from Summer to October.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

October? No reason not to wait for the wiiu version honestly..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Amiibo?

hahhahahaha


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw Lucina


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

*-____________________-*

Toy DLC...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

amiibos...hmm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo goes full jew with Skylander toy crap. Get hype!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Ah, the first delay.
> 
> 3DS version has been moved from Summer to October.



MORE CONTENT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

rpg figures..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Amiibo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

MK8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SAW LUCINA

LUCINA
LUCINAAAAAAAA


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Luigi death stare :


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Meh product to be honest.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

that luigi death stare


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

They showed angry Luigi.

These fucking people.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck this amiibo bullshit.

Disappointed already.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Get on with it...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

>luigi death stare


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda tiem?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 10, 2014)

Luigi 

This is what I was talking about with Sony yesterday. No self awareness. 

Nintendo's self awareness is supreme.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

get on with it
get on with it
YEAH GET ON WITH IT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Filly Mays stalling like hell.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't fail me Nintendo. :33


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Raggie shut up man


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

yarn

keeewwlllll


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG YARN YOSHI
YOU SEXY friend D


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

YARN YOSHI!

Yay. pek


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Yoshi


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

adorabs yarn yoshi


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

I DONT HAVE THE MONEY FOR ALL THIS SHIT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

This looks more aesthetically pleasing than New Yoshi Story if I'm being honest.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

This is just adorable


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey look, it's Little Big Planet 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm really loving the art style.

Takes a dump on Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

IT'S OVER WE WON
Nintendo


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

seriously yoshi 100% adorbs

I WILL CUT A friend
WITH A friend
IF U DISAGREE


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Yarn Yoshi.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn, that's so cute.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Takes a dump on Yoshi's New Island.



Every Yoshi game takes a dump on Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

metroidvania yoshi? I'd be interested if it were true..


----------



## ElementX (Jun 10, 2014)

This game is killing me with it's cuteness.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

CO OP YOSHI ?!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

This looks nice and all, but it's a really boring presentation.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

and so Reggie from Vault Nintendo told Sony and LBP3 to fuck Off wit the new Yoshi's game

Because Body, Body is not ready


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look, it's Little Big Planet 4.



Stop making me laugh, damn you. 

----------------

Cool, Co-op mode.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Co-op :33:33


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

This shit is striking feels I didn't know I had.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Ain't going to lie. The Yoshi game has a certain charm.

It's too fucking cute.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

LOCAL CO-OP?

ONLINE CO-OP?

TELL ME


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look, it's Little Big Planet 4.


It does, but it also reminds me of Yoshi's Story which was one of my favorite N64 games


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

2 players is cool tho


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

GIVE ME THAT YARN YOSHI
U JSUT MADE THAT SHIT in 12 SECONDS
FUCKING ASIAN SWEATSHOP LEVEL TECH

GIMME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Co-op Yoshi.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> This looks nice and all, but it's a really boring presentation.



I agree actually.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

A fucking toad game.

WHY THE HELL NOT.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> It does, but it also reminds me of Yoshi's Story which was one of my favorite N64 games



That game was amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

I dug Kirby's Epic Yarn, so I'm sure this Yoshi jump-off won't be too offensive.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

TOAD

PREASU

GO

HOMU


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

holy shit this yarn yoshi is so vanilla I like it


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes a whole game with Toad's screeching voice


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

What is Captain Toad doing here!?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this a fucking toad game....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

This shit looks cash.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

this toad game looks cool too wtf


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look, it's Little Big Planet 4.



Now why you have to go and insult Yoshi like that, dog?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

LolToad

Love it


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Toad game?  I'm okay with this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

A MARIO GAME WHERE YOU CAN'T JUMP.

EVERYTHING I ALWAYS WANTED.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

That boss as fuck dragon.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, neat. Toad Treasure Hunter game.

These were honestly some of my favorite parts of 3D World. Glad they're adding more of these stages.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol Peach.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guys!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

WE ZELDA NOW MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

That awkward bowser/peach moment


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

God damnit HERE IT IS!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

ZELDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Z-Z-Z-Z-ZELDA?!?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

TACTICAL EIJI DEPLOYED

ZELDA INBOUND


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

GET HYPE FUCKERS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

zelda.. oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

ZELDA HYPE


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Toad looked really nice no lie.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't contain all my hype.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Please don't fuck this up...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

FUCK U STOP TALKING SHOW THE DAMN SHOW THE GAME SHOW IT!!! 

Why won't he stop talking?!?!?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like shit.

/isn'twatching


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Captain Toad's Treasure Tracker actually looks cool.

I always liked him in Galaxy and 3D World.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

wait open-world Zelda foreshadowing???


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

That's fucking pretty.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

OH MY SWEET FUCK


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm about to fucking die of hype!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my god. Oh my god.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

Awww shit yes Zelddaa!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

LOOK AT THAT FUCKING ZELDA WORLD

LOOK AT IT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda game looks beautiful.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

I WANT THIS NOW


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit zelda


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.. oh, oh, oh, oh...


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

It looks good, but they're not giving us much to go on yet


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo won.  Fuck everything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

ZELDA MEETS SKYRIM.

IF YOU CAN SEE THAT PRINCESS, YOU CAN SAVE HER.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

So fucking beautiful.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

open-world Zelda game


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

I can reach mountains in the fucking distance!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

............................. There isn't going to be any gameplay is there?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Now show us gameplay!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Show us more.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

NO MY STREAM CRASHED
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo wins this, guys they've fun true hype.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

OH FUCK WHAT IS THAT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

"I think that's one convention we can keep. Right?"

Oh, you motherfuckers.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

All them delicious sounds.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy fuck holy fuck.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

2015 EVERYONE.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

So, I'm guessing there's no hope of a _good_ Zelda game?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

WAIT
LINK IS A GIRL

OMG
DO THIS

YES YES YES


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

EXPLOSIONS AND FIRE EVERYWHERE


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

That fucking artstyle for Link.  Fabulous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

this is the most beautiful shit ive seen in my entire life


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

SCRIPTED AS FUCK WOMAN LINK SHOOTING MECHA SPIDER ROBOT.

I KNOW IT'S STAGED AS SHIT BUT I STILL LOVED IT.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

At least Link isn't turning into a wolf, I guess.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Pikemon tiem.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

And here's your pokemon


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

POKERMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

pokerzmonnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

HEY, LOOK.

THE

SAME

FUCKING

GAME

YOU'VE

BEEN 

PLAYING

FOR

2 

DECADES.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

BAYO 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL LIL MAC


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

So much for Nintendo winning e3 lol.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Kaz Hirai said:
			
		

> Choosing a character without having to pay for a toy to do it is so last generation #NintendoE3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Pokemon. 

Now time for Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayonetta time.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

>Pokemon


dat bayo 2 tho


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

bayo 2


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh yes, Bayo tiem.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck you Nintendo what do you mean 2015? Also that Link is skinny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

these skits  

FUCKING BAYOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

BAYONETTAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

DAT SAMUS SUIT WAT


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

omg bayo 1 and 2??? FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Man.

Before I thought Nintendo would actually have to try, on purpose, to fail harder than Sony's conference.

Looks like that's why they needed the extra time.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

So Nintendo has won.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

They're including Bayonetta 1 with every copy of Bayonetta 2!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

THAT COMBO PACK

THEM COSTUMES


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo winning E3 with fucking ease.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

LINK AND PEACH BAYONETTA

PACK IT UP
PACK IT IN
NINTENDO WINS


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit, bundle package with sexy Peach costume!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

IGN ‏@IGN  1m
Bayonetta 2 Includes Original Bayonetta, Releasing Fall 2014   #e32014 pic.twitter.com/iCRTGd3bq6

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

WHOOPS.

BAYONETTA 2 *AND* BAYONETTA 1 IN THE SAME PACKAGE?

NINTENDO SHOULD JUST FINISH THE FUCKING CONFERENCE RIGHT THE FUCK NOW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

free bayo1
samus and link costumes
october







































NINTENDO WON.. FUCK EBERYONE


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 and Bayonet-OOOOOOUUUUHHHH!!! 

I came on the E3 trophy. Hope that isn't a problem for you, Nintendo.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

MIDNA
OMFG
MIDNA
YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here let's talk about Zelda,you can't have it!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

"Now play Bayonetta 1 like you remember it on the PS3, complete with 10fps gameplay!!!"

THANK YOU BASED NINTENDO


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

ARMORED ZELDA?!

ARMORED FUCKEN ZELDA

ARMORED ZELDA


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Dat Gamepad being put to actual practical use. 
Fullscreen local co-op


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

2 players with just one screen? That's not good.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Playable Skull Kid? PLZ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ, it's like they took notes from Sony's conference that took notes from Microsoft's.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

So many essences


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

*Tries hard to continue hating Hyrule Warriors*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

A Kirby: Canvas Curse sequel on WiiU!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda  

I need a fucking break from all of this..


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

FUcking lol kirby


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

X TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Just gimme fuckin donkey kong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

an actually pad game.. there ya go


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Time for X.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

DID YOU LIKE YARN KIRBY?!

NOW YOU HAVE PLAYDOUGH KIRBY!

WE AT NINTENDO BELIEVE IN INNOVATION.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo punching me out the game


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh shit oh shit oh shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

In honor of Kirby, here's the Kirby avatar I made for someone that they never used:


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, actual X footage worth as damn.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Shit.. X time.. story trailer?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

all dose mechs


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOO
Xenoblade
Must get
hype


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Mechs

HOLY SHIT, I"VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE, AMAZINGRU


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Best Conference I've seen in a heck of a long time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

xenoblade chronicles!!!!!


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

STAGE BUILDER YESSSSS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Xenoblade Chronicles sequel! 

Xenoblade Chronicles X!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Preet acting like Sony's conference wasn't A+ perfect like folks were saying yesterday

lolololol noob


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

You can't mention Starfox and not show us Starfox


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Star Fox time? ;ruri


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Maker be real.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Level Editor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

oh no they aren't doing this..


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

"You can make Mario more interesting!"


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Krory with that lame as fuck "I'm not even going to bother putting effort into my trolling".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

HEY LOOK.

THE NOSTALGIA ANGLE.

AGAIN.

PAY 60 BUCKS FOR A LEVEL EDITOR. NOT THAT FANS HAVE MADE ONE MORE THAN 10 YEARS AGO.

YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Death and Krory trying sooo hard to troll and it's not working!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay.. this is different..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Ooookay... what the heck's this...?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Krory with that lame as fuck "I'm not even going to bother putting effort into my trolling".



I said at the beginning I'm not even  watching the conference right now.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo saved this awful E3 thank god.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Jesus Christ this thing is almost over and nothing about Metroid.

Someone hold me.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Maker!?!?! 

Are you fuc-  

I dare anyone to tell me Nintendo didn't rock this-I just want to stop cumming already!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

squids....alright


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Tony Hawk minigame made into a full Nintendo IP.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

are you squidding me?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

We're squids now.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

This looks fun actually.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

calamari yo


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Jesus Christ this thing is almost over and nothing about Metroid.
> 
> Someone hold me.


Starfox and Metroid coming up shortly

pls Nintendo


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2014)

Squid game looks good


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Mario Maker

NOW YOU CAN MAKE THE SAME GAME YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR TWENTY-FIVE YEARS!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

You gotta be squidding me, Nintendo.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol Nintendo showing games we already know about, narutoforums "best conference Eva!"  Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

shooter strategy game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Now that there showing this squid bullshit, question: is what we were shown just a WiiU remake of Xenoblade or a brand new game? 

Not complaining either way, mind.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

Awww skeet skeet skeet


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> *Tries hard to continue hating Hyrule Warriors*


Maybe you will succeed where I failed. I am set to preorder it. Its like Devil Kings mixed with Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

interesting new IP.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Enough of this Nintendo. come on.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

This actually looks pretty damn neat.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

new ips


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Lol Sony showing games we already know about, narutoforums "best conference Eva!"  Kappa



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Now that there showing this squid bullshit, question: is what we were shown just a WiiU remake of Xenoblade or a brand new game?
> 
> Not complaining either way, mind.



Nintendo UK ‏@NintendoUK  12s
Monolith Soft?s new #WiiU game officially has a name ? #Xenoblade Chronicles X - arriving in 2015 #Nintendo pic.twitter.com/Ah2mIBic7q


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Lol Nintendo showing games we already know about, narutoforums "best conference Eva!"  Kappa



I hope you're better at DOTA2 than you are at trolling, otherwise I think you might need to find a different hobby.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2014)

Outside of zelda u (which they didnt show much) x, and bayonetta, This presentation shows me why the wii u is going to remain in last place


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

that bantering


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

SQUIDS.

SQUIDS.

SQUIDS.

SQUIDS.

IS THIS DONE YET? I REALLY DON'T CARE.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

The next smash bros. game after the Wii U better have a fucking squid kid in it.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd play this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> Outside of zelda u (which they didnt show much) x, and bayonetta, This presentation shows me why the wii u is going to remain in last place



>Shows more, better things than other conferences
>All exclusive
>"LOL Ninty in last place"


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this just one hour?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

This squid shit doesn't need to take up this much time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

fuck if i ever play this.. I will do so with the gamepad.. finally a decent use..


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Simply sublime.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh fuck you Nintendo


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

BRB, killing self.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

It's fucking done?

HAHAHA.

Wow.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK ITS OVER?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

So no Star Fox or Metroid.... balls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

No fox and metroid? balls...

EDIT: ninja'd by FG with the same exact sentence..


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

> I think this is the longest we have gone into a 2014 E3 press conference without some footage of a body part being cut off #Nintendoe3



Lol,     Kaz.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I hope you're better at DOTA2 than you are at trolling, otherwise I think you might need to find a different hobby.



I'm not trolling  you guys hyped this conference to something it's not gonna live up too.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> Outside of zelda u (which they didnt show much) x, and bayonetta, This presentation shows me why the wii u is going to remain in last place


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Fucking Microsoft was the company that focused more on games this E3.

FUCKING MICROSOFT.

IT'S FUCKING OPPOSITE DAY.

EVERYTHING'S TOPSY TURVY.

AND FUCK YOU, NINTENDO, FOR NO METROID. FUCK YOU WITH A RAKE.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

No Star Fox or Metroid?  Disappointing but I loved most of the conference so I don't mind much.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

These Nintendo fanboys are amazing, seriously what so great about Nintendo representation this year ?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Simply sublime.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

That's it? Seriously Nintendo?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> I'm not trolling  you guys hyped this conference to something it's not gonna live up too.



>MFW only thing actually hyped was Sony
>MFW only thing that actually sucked was Sony


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

it aint over yet.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

smash bros animu


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Link


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Did nintendo say anything about devils third?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

PALUTENA CONFIRMED BABEY


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

*FUCKYOU

IT'S DONE!

IT'S DONE, OKAY?!?

ALL DONE!!!!*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> These Nintendo fanboys are amazing, seriously what so great about Nintendo representation this year ?



The games look fun and awesome?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

WHO IS THUS PALUTENA

SHE KAWAII


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Queen Palutena


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

This VA is terrible. Make it stahp


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2014)

No successor to the WiiU then?!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

*FUCK YOU ALL

FUCK YOU AAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

this bitch is cheating


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Man, my pussy got so wet when Dark Pit appeared.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Did Nintendo save e3 yet?


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

I can already tell I'm gonna be annoyed as fuck fighting her.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

They just confirmed Starfox, and will probably show it later


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

That's cool I guess...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW, MIYAMOTO DID ABSOLUTELY *NOTHING*.

NINTENDO JUST WON E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Simply sublime.



I just can't wait for it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

So Starfox was confirmed. It'll just be shown later?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Totitos said:


> PALUTENA CONFIRMED BABEY



Yes. This conference was quite nice imo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> The games look fun and awesome?


So, we are qqing about other bringing same games all over again but because It Nintendo all same Pokemon and mario zelda games are ok ?
I can understand wasting some time on them for fun but for core gamers Nintendo brings almost nothing. ZeldaxDynasty warriors cross over, really?
Another Pokemon, Yoshi little big planet rip off , Paintball shooter ?

Are we really comparing these to the bigs like MGS , halo, Witcher, last of us and many many more?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck. My. Life.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

This reminds me of when people were hyping the fuck out of MGS5 and Arkham Knight last night when it was just same ole' shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought that was a Smash Bros anime .


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> These Nintendo fanboys are amazing, seriously what so great about Nintendo representation this year ?



They showed games that I want to play more than any other games.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo had the best showing, yes.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Itagaki game Yes.. MEGATON


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Itagaki looking less like an oatmeal cookie these days.


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> These Nintendo fanboys are amazing, seriously what so great about Nintendo representation this year ?



Bayo and Smash release date, that's literally it


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2014)

Metroid is dead and never coming back, time to deal with it people.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

What's going on?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WOW, MIYAMOTO DID ABSOLUTELY *NOTHING*.
> 
> NINTENDO JUST WON E3.



I was thinking the same thing. 

Only minus the sarcasm and the first sentence having no bearing on the second being a fact.....

.........you were doing a thing, right?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Shows more, better things than other conferences
> >All exclusive
> >"LOL Ninty in last place"



Shows 3 interesting games, the most interesting game they barely show any of. Yes nintendo will remain in last place this gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  6s
That was #Nintendo. Of all the presentations, that had the most stuff of interest to me, so I give it an arbitrary win. #E3

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier  19s
Nintendo only had 47 minutes, didn't even show a chunk of their E3 lineup, and STILL had the best conference.

remember the E3 is not over for Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

>tfw I can play over 50% of the other conferences' games on my PC
>tfw I can only play Nintendo's games on Nintendo systems


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Only minus the sarcasm and the first sentence having no bearing on the second being a fact.....
> 
> .........you were doing a thing, right?


Starfox is nothing? D:


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

> What are you doing Nintendo? Give gamers what they really want: generic FPSs either set in the future or near-future #NintendoE3



Kaz sounds like half the people in this thread. 

Except he's joking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Fuck. My. Life.



I give Nintendo a No Metroid out of 10. Bayonetta 2 was the best thing in the conference.

Zelda U looks really cool but It's fucking hilarious to see Aonuma acting like an open world is revolutionary in Zelda when almost all the pre-Aomuna games were already open world. REVORUTIONARY.


My rankings, fanboys, beware: 

Microsoft: B-
Sony: C
Nintendo: C+
Ubisoft: Shit
EA: Browner than shit


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2014)

Man Nintendo won without even trying

Disappointed there wasn't anything about Miyamoto's project though, when did they say they're going to announce more about that?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Devil's Third only on wii u .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

amiibo's = pok?mon basically


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo lost e3


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

Devils Third on Wii U. meh


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto's projects are coming up very soon, and Starfox should be among them if the Time article was correct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

> Jared Knabenbauer ‏@ProJared  4m
> Everyone saw that Arwing fly by on Miyamoto's screen, right?



Hope is not dead


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Devils Third Wii u exclusive.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Metroid is dead and never coming back, time to deal with it people.



BUT I.. I.. I .. CAAAAANT!

/wrist


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Man Nintendo won without even trying
> 
> Disappointed there wasn't anything about Miyamoto's project though, when did they say they're going to announce more about that?


Check the treehouse things later today. You'll probably get more then


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> Itagaki game Yes.. MEGATON



Fucking where?

And where was Starfox confirmed? Why didn't they fucking show it in the conference? Are they retarded?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> They showed games that I want to play more than any other games.


The games they showed are almost the same that you played before plenty of times before.
Dont tell me an open world Zelda game after sooo many years  looks original or impressive....
There is a difference saying that you like xyz games and a difference comparing them  big ones.
They are rehashing same games , smash added Miss , WOW, zelda went open world and dynasty warriors and you can play coop, really ?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Kaz sounds like half the people in this thread.
> 
> Except he's joking.



The weirdest part is that they *did* give us a shooter and literally no one was interested.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So, we are qqing about other bringing same games all over again but because It Nintendo all same Pokemon and mario zelda games are ok ?



Eh, Nintendo games always show a vast amount of variety between sequels. People always conveniently forget that.




> I can understand wasting some time on them for fun but for core gamers Nintendo brings almost nothing. ZeldaxDynasty warriors cross over, really?
> Another Pokemon, Yoshi little big planet rip off , Paintball shooter ?
> 
> *Are we really comparing these to the bigs like MGS , halo, Witcher, last of us and many many more?*



Some of them, hell yes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hg2PTVi7fl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Safe show but the amiibo shit was meh.. 

7/10


NewZelda, Bayo package, Xenoblade Chronicles are hype..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

And yeah Nintendo won E3, and they still haven't shown everything yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>People trying to act like Nintendo exclusives don't sell more than stuff like MGS


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So, we are qqing about other bringing same games all over again but because It Nintendo all same Pokemon and mario zelda games are ok ?
> I can understand wasting some time on them for fun but for core gamers Nintendo brings almost nothing. ZeldaxDynasty warriors cross over, really?
> Another Pokemon, Yoshi little big planet rip off , Paintball shooter ?
> 
> Are we really comparing these to the bigs like MGS , halo, Witcher, last of us and many many more?




I'm really trying hard to understand this shit........


All those games you just named are also sequels and the same thing can be said about what you're accusing Nintendo of stop with the console wars bullshit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

3ds games


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking where?
> 
> And where was Starfox confirmed? Why didn't they fucking show it in the conference? Are they retarded?



Deathbringer, Starfox got confirmed by a leaked Time article. Time posted it too early, it featured an interview with Miyamoto and his three projects, one of which was Starfox U.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  6s
> That was #Nintendo. Of all the presentations, that had the most stuff of interest to me, so I give it an arbitrary win. #E3
> 
> Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier  19s
> ...



How did they do that without even being there? Damn.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Deathbringer, Starfox got confirmed by a leaked Time article. Time posted it too early, it featured an interview with Miyamoto and his three projects, one of which was Starfox U.


It was also on the screen right behind Miyamoto at the end


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

OP on 3DS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Deathbringer, Starfox got confirmed by a leaked Time article. Time posted it too early, it featured an interview with Miyamoto and his three projects, one of which was Starfox U.



Wow.

They would've a much stronger conference if they just fucking announced it there.

Whatever, what about Devil's Third? Where are you guys seeing this shit? WiiU exclusive, what?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>People complaining about sequels
>"I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WITCHER *3*!!!!"
>"Holy shit, the same exact game in HD after only a few months?! SONY WINS!!!"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Eh, Nintendo games always show a vast amount of variety between sequels. People always conveniently forget that.


They show the same exactly variety that others show on their shooters and action games, please. 







> Some of them, hell yes.


Well no you cannot, there are different games targeting different audiences. You can simply say   Wii sports which is  casual game to a core game like Witcher for example, its highly inaccurate from many points even if you may like Wii sports more.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Ninty showing off new Shantea game as part of an indie video package.

MFW that damn game still doesn't have a release date. Dammit, Wayforward....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

what game is on IGN streams right now? another wiiu exclusive>?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Woah.. that's a lot of eshop games..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The games they showed are almost the same that you played before plenty of times before.
> Dont tell me an open world Zelda game after sooo many years  looks original or impressive....
> There is a difference saying that you like xyz games and a difference comparing them  big ones.
> They are rehashing same games , smash added Miss , WOW, zelda went open world and dynasty warriors and you can play coop, really ?


Praises MGS which so far doesn't show anything we haven't seen in other games and has "open world" as the big new feature.
Complains about the same thing in Zelda.

It's clear that you are a hypocrite


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> How did they do that without even being there? Damn.


I dunno if trollin or srs


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Deathbringer, Starfox got confirmed by a leaked Time article. Time posted it too early, it featured an interview with Miyamoto and his three projects, one of which was Starfox U.


Fuck man!!


krory said:


> >People complaining about sequels
> >"I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WITCHER *3*!!!!"
> >"Holy shit, the same exact game in HD after only a few months?! SONY WINS!!!"


ITT:Gamers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Was there any devil's third footage or just that it'll be on the wiiu?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>"Metal Gear Solid 5?! HAHAHA, THEY PUT A BOMB IN HER VAGINA, KOJIMA, YOU ARE SO GENIUS AND EDGY!!!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

DEVIL'S THIRD BECAME WIIU EXCLUSIVE?!

YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP.

WHAT THE FUCK, THEY PULLED ANOTHER BAYONETTA.

Nintendo is alright sometimes. FUCK THIRD PARTY SUPPORT, WE'LL JUST BUY THE MOTHERFUCKERS. 

They would have had the best conference if they announced both these games.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Devils Third was announced on IGN immediately after.

Also those feels when fucking Toad is getting his own game over the other more deserving Mario characters .


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2014)

That one Ps4 fanboy in the wrong house.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >People complaining about sequels
> >"I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WITCHER *3*!!!!"
> >"Holy shit, the same exact game in HD after only a few months?! SONY WINS!!!"



"I CANT WAIT FOR NINTENDO REHASH #10"
"Holy shit the same exact game in HD after 20+ years?!?! NINTENDO WINS!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]z107NbGUIOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> How did they do that without even being there? Damn.



It's Nintendo. It might be the popular thing to hate on them but nobody can deny their ability to get people hyped. They've been doing this for thirty years. They know what they're doing - and they proved that by showing actual gameplay, which we saw very little of during the conferences yesterday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Party 10, Devil's Third, Mario Vs. Donkey Kong Wii U, Art Academy Wii U and Fantasy Life all confirmed post conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Itagaki on IGN post show now.. Can you guys update me.. Stream is too laggy..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Was there any devil's third footage or just that it'll be on the wiiu?



There was footage.  It's all on IGN right now iirc.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Muthafucking Salt ErrrrrWhere.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> "I CANT WAIT FOR NINTENDO REHASH #10"
> "Holy shit the same exact game in HD after 20+ years?!?! NINTENDO WINS!!!



>"Sony TV? THIS IS UNHEARD OF, JUST WHAT I WANTED IN MY GAMING CONSOLE, I WISH SOMEONE ELSE DID THIS THREE YEARS AGO!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

So did everybody's wiiu turn on suddenly?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >People trying to act like Nintendo exclusives don't sell more than stuff like MGS


Its not about sales and you know it, its how people treat different companies and hype one over other for absolute no reason.




Gino said:


> I'm really trying hard to understand this shit........
> 
> 
> All those games you just named are also sequels and the same thing can be said about what you're accusing Nintendo of stop with the console wars bullshit.


its not about consoles wars its about this hype bullshit that makes the companies give us same crap with different colours and people buy it.

The e3 this year was really disappointing, besides few games that we already knew we barely got anything groundbreaking or innovative.

Halo went shit with the bundle.
MGS showed us trailer that was already leaked
Bayonetta 2 looked good .
We also got tons of typical shooters  with different names  , most if not all of them is what we played and saw many many times before. 


Il give a fine example on how people are overeacting over nintendo. yesterday everyone was making fun of Little big planet, but, when we saw the Yoshi game suddenly its amazing and awesome game...

The doublestandards are obvious.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo was okay I guess.
Zelda went open world years after everyone.
Nintendo acting like it's a big deal ( Hey, big N ! Skyrim was on PS3 ! )
Bayonetta 1 not 60 fps like on xbox360
Another Pokemon.

meh meh meh, anything cool on 3ds ?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Why the fuck are you idiots arguing?

Shut the hell up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> There was footage.  It's all on IGN right now iirc.



I see.. I'll need to see more of it later as my stream is fucking up..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> They show the same exactly variety that others show on their shooters and action games, please.



Stop lying you silly liar. 

Unless you can point out the AAA Xbone/PS4 sequel fest that one day featured the protagonist in spae, and then in yarn form and than hopping in his brother's dreams?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno if trollin or srs



They had a better presentation streaming a video, than the other two. Don't even know they pulled that off. I'm amazed.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

The theme of this e3: 2015,get hyped!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the fact that Bayo 2 comes with part 1. Gonna love playing the first with 60fps 1080p


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Lol Nintendo showing games we already know about, narutoforums "best conference Eva!"  Kappa


Nintendo focuses their E3's on selling you the games that are coming out in the near future more than anything(instead of "look at all these games that are way off in the future and probably will be delayed). Zelda U trailer was great, they sold me on Hyrule Warrior's, the Bayo package deal was an excellent business move, X trailer was even more hype for a title that I probably will already get but it helps to make it a definite must have. Compare this with Sony's conference where the gameplay made me lose all hype for the game(The Order 1886) or there was no gameplay/in-game stuff that mattered was shown(UC4, Bloodborne though the latter as I said before gets my benefit of the doubt for now). Microsoft did a good job showing gameplay most of the time, though most of what they showed were multiplats and/or coming to PC. 

I'd say Nintendo slightly won E3 over Microsoft, though Microsoft I have to be more harsh on because they need to sell me their console and with their lack of first party exclusives, along with their existing exclusives not being tempting enough for me to spend that much money on their console, its a really hard sell.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Twenty bucks says LH pre-orded Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys watch Hyrule Warriors trailer.. Man so hyped.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Praises MGS which so far doesn't show anything we haven't seen in other games and has "open world" as the big new feature.
> Complains about the same thing in Zelda.
> 
> It's clear that you are a hypocrite


Im not saying MGS 5 is the big  but the MGS series as a whole.
I already complained about shitty MGS 5 we got on e3, it was beyond disappointing.
Yes , i am a hypocrite for criticizing everyone and call this year e3 disappointing, you got it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> With games like captain toad I can see why wiiu is a pedophiles #1 choice in consoles.





This is officially the dumbest thing that has been said in any E3 thread, ever.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

If Nintendo would have dropped the price of the console I would have gotten one today.

But it's good to know that when I bite the bullet their will be some games I want to play.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Stop with the insults already.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Devils third looks like ass.......


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.

SO MUCH SHIT I CANT KEEP TRACK OF IT ALL.

DEVILS THIRD?

XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X? 

SPLATOON?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Stop with the insults already.



can you please update my Thread about X?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It's Nintendo. It might be the popular thing to hate on them but nobody can deny their ability to get people hyped. They've been doing this for thirty years. They know what they're doing - and they proved that by showing actual gameplay, which we saw very little of during the conferences yesterday.



Clearly. Those sly motherfuckers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Twenty bucks says LH pre-orded Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.


Yes apparently  i played so many Cod in my life and shooters in general so im known cod fanboy....

The only game im quite interesting into was the Bloodborne  and witcher 3 , the rest were meh at best.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> can you please update my Thread about X?



 ?

Give me a link.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

I like how these threads always turn to shit when we're making fun of Nintendo or Sony, despite them receiving the exact same treatment as every other shitty conferences this E3, which is spur of the moment mocking.

You people are so fucking insecure, it's hilarious.



Malvingt2 said:


> Guys watch Hyrule Warriors trailer.. Man so hyped.



I know I'll get bored with it in less than a week but I still want it.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nintendo focuses their E3's on selling you the games that are coming out in the near future more than anything(instead of "look at all these games that are way off in the future and probably will be delayed). Zelda U trailer was great, they sold me on Hyrule Warrior's, the Bayo package deal was an excellent business move, X trailer was even more hype for a title that I probably will already get but it helps to make it a definite must have. Compare this with Sony's conference where the gameplay made me lose all hype for the game(The Order 1886) or there was no gameplay/in-game stuff that mattered was shown(UC4, Bloodborne though the latter as I said before gets my benefit of the doubt for now). Microsoft did a good job showing gameplay most of the time, though most of what they showed were multiplats and/or coming to PC.
> 
> I'd say Nintendo slightly won E3 over Microsoft, though Microsoft I have to be more harsh on because they need to sell me their console and with their lack of first party exclusives, along with their existing exclusives not being tempting enough for me to spend that much money on their console, its a really hard sell.



Zelda is 2015 and it was a glorified teaser. Bay 2 and X has been announced since like 2 years I don't see how these games generate hype anymore. 

No one won this e3 it was shit from the get go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

> E3 2014: STAR FOX COMING TO WII U, MIYAMOTO REVEALS NEW PROJECTS
> 
> 24.6k Three new GamePad-focused games from Miyamoto en route.
> BY MITCH DYERStar Fox is coming to Wii U in 2015. Two more Wii U titles developed by Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto will accompany Star Fox in 2015 as well -- Project Giant Robot and Project Guard.
> ...





Fox on WiiU is pretty much official shit now.. So the direct only lacked Metroid


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys watch Hyrule Warriors trailer.. Man so hyped.



I'm still drooling over Zelda, sorry. 

Srsly, that art style is beautiful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> Give me a link.





THANKS.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Stop lying you silly liar.
> 
> Unless you can point out the AAA Xbone/PS4 sequel fest that one day featured the protagonist in spae, and then in yarn form and than hopping in his brother's dreams?


Im pretty much saying that everyone shows same shit with barely anything new and amazing but for some reason Nintendo is getting the " OMFG amazing" treatment , its laughable.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Like I said before, everyone shut the hell up. How about you all enjoy the games being shown instead of arguing about who won E3? Everyone with an IQ in the double digits knows that "winning E3" isn't a real thing. 

I swear to God, some people are so fucking mad that others are excited about games they don't care about, and they feel the need to attack them over it.

Grow up and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Gino said:


> Devils third looks like ass.......



Not surprising..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Srsly, that art style is beautiful.



You know the worst part?

It looks better than Zelda U. That  StickWoman Link looks kinda lame.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

All 3 companies did well. I'll say this: 

Microsoft - Didn't do enough to make me want to get a console right now. Ok games, just not really feeling it much. I'll get one late next year after they announce Gears more than likely

Sony - Made me glad that I had a PS4, excited for the upcoming games. Thank god for multiplats too so I don't need the X1 now

Nintendo - Made me want to buy a Wii U, I'll probably get one later this year if all works out well or probably early next year more than likely


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

NF being NF.

I personally thought this conference was good.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoons has my attention. Looks like a fun game to play.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll just wait till Black Desert publisher gets announced. Current conversation is typical end result of E3.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Like I said before, everyone shut the hell up. How about you all enjoy the games being shown instead of arguing about who won E3? Everyone with an IQ in the double digits knows that "winning E3" isn't a real thing.
> 
> I swear to God, some people are so fucking mad that others are excited about games they don't care about, and they feel the need to attack them over it.
> 
> Grow up and shut the fuck up.



No you shut up.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

Doom 4 Teaser, ok it looks meh but inst Fallout 4 yet

[youtube]cYjR5UzhcZA[/youtube]


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Like I said before, everyone shut the hell up. How about you all enjoy the games being shown instead of arguing about who won E3? Everyone with an IQ in the double digits knows that "winning E3" isn't a real thing.
> 
> I swear to God, some people are so fucking mad that others are excited about games they don't care about, and they feel the need to attack them over it.
> 
> Grow up and shut the fuck up.


Bruh Muthafucka's ain't gonna listen to you Naruto copy and paste Death's Reply.


Khris said:


> Not surprising..


.......


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

welp
im getting a wii u
after i finish dragon age inquistion and borderlands pre sequel


any saints row 5 news?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> Splatoons has my attention. Looks like a fun game to play.



I was (am) so disappointed over no mention of Metroid that I couldn't fully enjoy it, but I agree with you. Splatoons is one of the best new ideas I've spotted on E3.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

seems metriod is still sinking

other M basically said no prime and fusion cant and never will be in the canon

: <


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how these threads always turn to shit when we're making fun of Nintendo or Sony, despite them receiving the exact same treatment as every other shitty conferences this E3, which is spur of the moment mocking.
> 
> You people are so fucking insecure, it's hilarious.


This thread turned into shit? I guess only for you. I enjoy it a lot 

If you want to pretend we are insecure then go ahead. But the fact that you are trying so hard to say "Stop enjoying this conference I didn't like it and you shouldn't either!!" tells me how insecure you are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

New level5 rpg game for the 3ds, Fantasy Life



> Level 5, creators of Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch, have revealed its new title Fantasy Life is coming to America via the Nintendo Minute following the Nintendo Digital Event.
> 
> Fantasy Life is a RPG where you'll be able to have different jobs and make a life for your character. You'll be able to set out on adventures to save the world, or take up more leisurely activities like cooking or fishing.
> 
> Music from legendary composer Nobuo Uematsu is featured, with image illustrations from Yoshitaka Amano.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 98 (65 members and 33 guests)

mother of


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

My thoughts on Nintendo:

-Didn't see the intro
-Miis confirmed for Smash, expected but meh
-Smash 3ds for October, delayed from its summer relaaes but still this year hopefully Wii U one will make this year.
-Amiigo, will wait till I get a try haven't really liked any NFC shit
-Yarn Yoshi, 2015 knew that looks nice hopefully not as boring as YK
-Captain Toad, Is is it DLC or retail? 2014

-Zelda: Nice to see celshaded back obiously Winter 2015
-Bay stuff, nice for fans
-Hyrule Warriors, still extremely meh to me never liked any musho games.
-Kirby Game, nice 2015

-Xenobklade X: Surprised Mal isnt on suicide watch for the 2015 , enjoyed the first one but never was a huge fan and faces look weird.
-Splatoon, looks like fun 2015
-Palutena, good for fans

Overall good conference.  In the top 3 with Ubisoft Sony

And looks like 2015 will be a crazy year.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I was (am) so disappointed over no mention of Metroid that I couldn't fully enjoy it, but I agree with you. Splatoons is one of the best new ideas I've spotted on E3.



Agree wit the metroid. Sadly, I don't think we will see a new metroid (after Fusion ) for a while. Have all three 3 Primes so I guess I can replay them for a while.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I was (am) so disappointed over no mention of Metroid that I couldn't fully enjoy it, but I agree with you. Splatoons is one of the best new ideas I've spotted on E3.


It _might_ get a reference during Treehouse, at least in the "Yeah it's in development, you can quit begging us now" department.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> LEAVE SONY ALONE!!!!!! LEAVE NINTENDO ALONE!!!!!!
> 
> NO FUN ALLOWED!!! WE ALL GOTTA LIKE WHAT MY FANBOY ASS LIKES!!!
> 
> Jesus Christ. Back to barely tolerating the Gaming Department again. Oh, sorry, "The Arcade".



The difference is during Sony people were just bashing Sony.

Half the people here were outright attacking other members just for liking Nintendo. 

Stop trying to create shit that ain't there, brah, just as an excuse for you to run away.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> New level5 rpg game for the 3ds, Fantasy Life



Quality game incoming?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Like I said before, everyone shut the hell up. How about you all enjoy the games being shown instead of arguing about who won E3? Everyone with an IQ in the double digits knows that "winning E3" isn't a real thing.
> 
> I swear to God, some people are so fucking mad that others are excited about games they don't care about, and they feel the need to attack them over it.
> 
> Grow up and shut the fuck up.



Agreed, let just have fun.

2015 look like it will be up there with 2011 and 2007.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Those Ocarina of Time Big Fairy tits, man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*E3 2014: GAMECUBE ADAPTER, CONTROLLER, AND SMASH BUNDLE PRICING REVEALED*

The GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U, which supports up to four GCN controllers (including WaveBird), will be available for $19.99 USD.

Nintendo will also sell Smash Bros. branded GameCube controllers for $29.99 USD each. Lastly, a special Smash Bros. for Wii U bundle, which includes a copy of the game, one adapter, and a GCN controller, will be sold for $99.99 USD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Ubi and Sony take the piss for the dancing and tv shit.. That's how I feel, fuck ya'll if you don't like it.. Tendo's conference hyped me up, but still sad for the lack of Metroid..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

and there's still more to come, apparently

end me


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't I be excited for both MGS5 and Nintendo stuff?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> My thoughts on Nintendo:
> 
> -Didn't see the intro
> -Miis confirmed for Smash, expected but meh
> ...



I agree with what's in bold. 

Next year will be insane for gaming and especially if you start off near the later half of this year? Man. 

I'm calculating how much money I'll need for these titles as we speak. I was pleased at the amount of games I'll be getting within the next  16 months.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Microsoft won this year cause they stopped being Microsoft.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2014)

So how did they do


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm glad I have a will U and PS4. Now i just gotta empty my pocket and pay up for all these games.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice for Star Fox, but I have a feeling we won't see it till 2016.

Biggest Disappointment: No FEXSMT


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Can't I be excited for both MGS5 and Nintendo stuff?



Not according to the Sony fanboys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

For all the bitching, fanboying and overall GAFness of the past couple days in this thread, I'd call this E3 a good one.

We got a good glimpse at a metric shit ton of promising games from just about everyone (except maybe EA).



steveht93 said:


> Microsoft won this year cause they stopped being Microsoft.



Best summary of their conference ever.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Those Ocarina of Time Big Fairy tits, man.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Can't I be excited for both MGS5 and Nintendo stuff?



No you can only like one for wars shit :ignoramus


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Shows more, better things than other conferences
> >All exclusive
> >"LOL Ninty in last place"



The third party games shown are not coming to Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Doom is going to be shit no question, Id is worse then Rare


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> The difference is during Sony people were just bashing Sony.
> 
> Half the people here were outright attacking other members just for liking Nintendo.
> 
> Stop trying to create shit that ain't there, brah, just as an excuse for you to run away.



Bubah? Running away from what, dude? I'm just here to mock E3, as always. Fuck, Fiona and I don't know who else was giving me shit for mocking Sony. BUT DESTINY WILL LOOK BETTER ON THE PS4!

Same shit, different smell with Nintendo now. I'M TRYING SO HARD TO TROLL BUT NINTENDO DON'T CARE BECAUSE OF THE FOLLOWING REASONS. There's always some retarded drama when people start mocking these 2 favorite companies, I don't even pay attention to whatever drivel they spout when they start replying to shallow mocking for cheap laughs with actual serious replies. This just devolved to standard console war shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

I need more of screenshots of Big Fairies in Hyrule Warriors.

...

For research purposes.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

Microsoft - Halo The Master Chief collection and Sunset Overdrive. Nuff said.
Sony - Didn't give me what I wanted. No KH, FF, Fallout or LG. The one thing I did like was BAK and that's multi-plat. Won't be getting a PS4 anytime soon.
Nintendo - SSB. After that, meh.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *E3 2014: GAMECUBE ADAPTER, CONTROLLER, AND SMASH BUNDLE PRICING REVEALED*
> 
> The GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U, which supports up to four GCN controllers (including WaveBird), will be available for $19.99 USD.
> 
> Nintendo will also sell Smash Bros. branded GameCube controllers for $29.99 USD each. Lastly, a special Smash Bros. for Wii U bundle, which includes a copy of the game, one adapter, and a GCN controller, will be sold for $99.99 USD.



[YOUTUBE]-GHX8dvuFUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Can't I be excited for both MGS5 and Nintendo stuff?



That's like asking if I can't be excited for both Uncharted 4 and WiiUZelda..

Answer: No..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> WHO IS THUS PALUTENA
> 
> SHE KAWAII


nice neg, majin. very nice


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Can't I be excited for both MGS5 and Nintendo stuff?


No!
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

OH GOD. THIS IS INSANE.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> The difference is during Sony people were just bashing Sony.
> 
> Half the people here were outright attacking other members just for liking Nintendo.
> 
> Stop trying to create shit that ain't there, brah, just as an excuse for you to run away.


The crap when fans start mumbling " we won "  is what the problem and the dislike coming from.
People were literally screaming  " Nintendo won E3" by just literally 1 minute into the  presentation...

Instead of focusing who won and what we should focus on really lack of gameplay footage we got, shitloads of fast paced trailer trying to impress , bullshit like Sony TV sony gold sony camera .Bullshit like paying 60 bucks in order to play Halo and BF multiplayer betas and bullshit for the lack of rpgs this year.

Thats what should we focus on and not who won or who had more minutes of presentation.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> That's like asking if I can't be excited for both Uncharted 4 and WiiUZelda..
> 
> Answer: No..



It like SMT, one side you can pick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo still has that unannounced 3DS game Q&A I do not think the surprises are over.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2014)

GeG get cho ass outta here with that logic that's clearly impossible.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *E3 2014: GAMECUBE ADAPTER, CONTROLLER, AND SMASH BUNDLE PRICING REVEALED*
> 
> The GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U, which supports up to four GCN controllers (including WaveBird), will be available for $19.99 USD.
> 
> Nintendo will also sell Smash Bros. branded GameCube controllers for $29.99 USD each. Lastly, a special Smash Bros. for Wii U bundle, which includes a copy of the game, one adapter, and a GCN controller, will be sold for $99.99 USD.



[YOUTUBE]j_xjBAd5G84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Why are people still surprised by the lack of KH3, FF15 and Fallout 4.

Hasimoto and Ted said they would't be there.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Nice for Star Fox, but I have a feeling we won't see it till 2016.
> 
> Biggest Disappointment: No FEXSMT



There's still plenty of time for them to show stuff. Heck, tomorrow they're announcing a brand new 3DS game we presumably don't know about.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Devil'd Third looks kinda shit.

That's fucking heartbreaking. You were the chosen one, Oatmeal Cookie face. :sad


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> It _might_ get a reference during Treehouse, at least in the "Yeah it's in development, you can quit begging us now" department.



I'll take it. How long from now is that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gTMhGg5mtp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]gTMhGg5mtp8[/YOUTUBE]



Zelda is a girl?!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> There's still plenty of time for them to show stuff. Heck, tomorrow they're announcing a brand new 3DS game we presumably don't know about.



will see, but if not shown at E3 

Did that SMT festival happen?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> People were literally screaming  " Nintendo won E3" by just literally 1 minute into the  presentation...


Because Robot Chicken, dude! Instawin!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> =Instead of focusing who won and what we should focus on really lack of gameplay footage we got, shitloads of fast paced trailer trying to impress , bullshit like Sony TV sony gold sony camera .Bullshit like paying 60 bucks in order to play Halo and BF multiplayer betas and bullshit for the lack of rpgs this year.



What does any of this have to do with Nintendo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Nintendo: That Amazing Zelda Footage Was In-Engine*


----------



## Island (Jun 10, 2014)

Miis confirmed for Super Smash Bros.

Hitler trolling online play? Hitler trolling online play.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Was surprised Mario Maker wasn't on 3DS in any way.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]gTMhGg5mtp8[/YOUTUBE]



I'm so making a set out of that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>LH        mad


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: That Amazing Zelda Footage Was In-Engine*



.......

I'm getting a Wii U


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Overall enjoyed all of the Big 3 conferences and Ubisoft.

EA was the worse with preconception Gameplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyway time for me to rate Nintendo Digital Event.

It was not perfect and we didn't get a Metroid game or people forget the Retro game? 

anyway Ninty Gets 8.5 but E3 is not over for them so let see what else they have for us.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqTW13AYniY[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Crying at lack of RPGs
>Loads of RPGs just not "JRPGs"

lol.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck.

That Zelda looked awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> What does any of this have to do with Nintendo?


....
Because Nintendo did exactly like the others did but for some magical reason people are portrating them like they dominated the whole industry and revolutionized the gaming.


> _People were literally screaming  " Nintendo won E3" by just literally 1 minute into the  presentation..._


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'll take it. How long from now is that?


1 hour from now is the first one


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Was X trailer a decent length? I really want to see more of that when I get home.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >LH        mad





krory said:


> >Crying at lack of RPGs
> >Loads of RPGs just not "JRPGs"
> 
> lol.


Ok, you either want to make a proper discussion or troll, make a pick we can move on and talk about it.
Yes there was a big lack of RPGS in general, please do name me the ohh so many RPGS " not JRPGS" were showcased in this year E3.
Go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*



Oh Oh Metroid fans.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

GOD DAMMIT BETHESDA


ANNOUNCE FALLOUT 4 UNTIL MIDYEAR 12


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayonetta's Wicked Weaves are Bowser's hands and feet when she's wearing Peach's outfit.

That is fucking genius.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 10, 2014)

any new games or franchises that look promising or is it the same PR job as past E3's?


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

So is the Link in the Legend of zelda 2015 PV a girl im really confused some people are saying that?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh and stealth announced MP:10, going to have Amiigo, meh all I can hope its better the the last two shit ones.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie saying that Nintendo wants to come up with a system to work with YouTubers. I call bullshit on that.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



don't play with my feelings reggie


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> So is the Link in the Legend of zelda 2015 PV a girl im really confused some people are saying that?



Nintendo is inspired by Togashi's ambiguous characters


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Keollyn said:


> Was X trailer a decent length? I really want to see more of that when I get home.



2 minutes and 4 seconds.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2014)

Today was a good Nintendo day  we finally saw what Nintendo could do with HW 15 times more powerful than the Wii. Their artstyle and rendering magic really makes everything shine. Zelda HD looks great, and Bayonetta 1 and 2 on the same disk, although i expected that, is very welcome.

I'm feeling a small bit of pride in owning a Wii U, now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DvP4EFjagfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh nice. Shaping up to be my killer app.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



.... ...oh shit


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



Tomorrow when?

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN

WHAT SHOULD I BE LOOKING AT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Same shit, different smell with Nintendo now. I'M TRYING SO HARD TO TROLL BUT NINTENDO DON'T CARE BECAUSE OF THE FOLLOWING REASONS. There's always some retarded drama when people start mocking these 2 favorite companies, I don't even pay attention to whatever drivel they spout when they start replying to shallow mocking for cheap laughs with actual serious replies. This just devolved to standard console war shit.



Deathbringr's upset from my reply to one of his comments.

Sorry, I didn't know I couldn't poke fun back. I'll be good 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



This could mean absolutely nothing... or everything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't even have a Wii U and probably never will but I'm excited at the potential of a not Other M Metroid.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

No love for Doom, Damn you quakecon


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Deathbringr's upset from my reply to one of his comments.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know I couldn't poke fun back.



It takes a while but you'll learn that he doesn't really like being talked back to. It's hard sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



Do not fuck with me regie


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie teasing people like fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie better give me Metroid.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

I will fucking plaster a metroid logo on this god damn section in celebration if something actually happens.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Surprise, surprise.

The people who were trolling the hell out of the Sony conference are singing high praises to Nintendo today.

Why did you need to try to ruin others fun?  Was people who were enjoying Sonys conference hurting you?  Pathetic.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: That Amazing Zelda Footage Was In-Engine*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

JP Kellams ‏@PG_jp  
We did it + some ex-PG Bayo staff. RT @CutThroatNeko: Is it PG which handle the bayo 1 port for Wii U or is it like for the PS3 ver ?

Good News Bayo fans.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Someone on GAF pointed out that today he was wearing a Mario pin, when they revealed Mario Maker.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

So the Bayo1 port won't completely suck?  Great to hear.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh god just look at Devil's Third, what the hell, Itagaki what the hell happened?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay I'm bookmarking this freaking page while I go out for dinner.

BRB


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Surprise, surprise.
> 
> The people who were trolling the hell out of the Sony conference are singing high praises to Nintendo today.
> 
> Why did you need to try to ruin others fun?  Was people who were enjoying Sonys conference hurting you?  Pathetic.



Your Selective Reading No Jutsu is amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Someone on GAF pointed out that today he was wearing a Mario pin, when they revealed Mario Maker.


 Yeah he was.



Death-kun said:


> So the Bayo1 port won't completely suck?  Great to hear.


 I know. Glad for the news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]DvP4EFjagfU[/YOUTUBE]



This and Witcher 3 are the best fucking games this E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, I feel reassured about my owning a Wii U, to say the least. 

Fuck the people who hate all nostalgia because they think they should, Mario Maker done "Made" my day.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Someone on GAF pointed out that today he was wearing a Mario pin, when they revealed Mario Maker.



Metroid Maker confirmed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> JP Kellams ‏@PG_jp
> We did it + some ex-PG Bayo staff. RT @CutThroatNeko: Is it PG which handle the bayo 1 port for Wii U or is it like for the PS3 ver ?
> 
> Good News Bayo fans.



Alright


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Oh god just look at Devil's Third, what the hell, Itagaki what the hell happened?



He said "Nintendo was the only one who understood his vision".


Translation:  They are the only ones paying the bill.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Surprise, surprise.
> 
> The people who were trolling the hell out of the Sony conference are singing high praises to Nintendo today.
> 
> Why did you need to try to ruin others fun?  Was people who were enjoying Sonys conference hurting you?  Pathetic.



Big boys shit on all conferences, Enclave.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I will fucking plaster a metroid logo on this god damn section in celebration if something actually happens.



You will be held to this, so says Furious George.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> So is the Link in the Legend of zelda 2015 PV a girl im really confused some people are saying that?


No, just the most feminine and skinniest looking Link to date. 

So happy they brought back the SS art style though. 


Platinum said:


> Reggie teasing people like fuck.


Dat avatar. 

Reggie you ass. 


Furious George said:


> Well, I feel reassured about my owning a Wii U, to say the least.
> 
> Fuck the people who hate all nostalgia because they think they should, Mario Maker done "Made" my day.



Yoshi game......too......cute. *explodes*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Your Selective Reading No Jutsu is amazing.



In all fairness to Enclave, there was a surprising amount of shitposting in regards to Sony's conference yesterday.

The TV stuff was boring, yes, but I don't know why everyone was claiming that it brought the whole conference to the depths of an inescapable hell when the rest of the conference was otherwise good.




Death-kun said:


> Metroid Maker confirmed?



Must spread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is it weird that I might fap to the link cosplay?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

i need a hug


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

CHRISTFREAK


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: That Amazing Zelda Footage Was In-Engine*



Even better 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Fils-Aime on IGN: "I am wearing a Metroid pin tomorrow."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Metroid fans.



Oh god!! please be true


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> In all fairness to Enclave, there was a surprising amount of shitposting in regards to Sony's conference yesterday.
> 
> The TV stuff was boring, yes, but I don't know why everyone was claiming that it brought the whole conference to the depths to an inescapable hell when the rest of the conference was otherwise good.



krory and Death were just being themselves.

Fuck if I get why everyone else was going along with their bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

BAYONETTA, ORIGINALLY RELEASED IN 2010, INTRODUCED AN EXPLOSIVE BLEND OF DYNAMIC ACTION AND SAUCY STYLE. 
NOW ALL THE ACTION COMES TO THE Wii U AT 60 FPS—AND 
IT'LL LEAVE YOU BREATHLESS.

new features, only on Wii U
Wii U GamePad featuresYou can use the Wii U™ GamePad controller's touchscreen and a stylus to control the action in both Bayonetta and Bayonetta 2.

You can play using just the GamePad screen, without having to use your TV.
Japanese-language option
Choose between English and Japanese audio tracks, and select either English or Japanese subtitles to accompany the voiceovers.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

Really, this Nintendo Direct was really impressing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Bah God..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> BAYONETTA, ORIGINALLY RELEASED IN 2010, INTRODUCED AN EXPLOSIVE BLEND OF DYNAMIC ACTION AND SAUCY STYLE.
> NOW ALL THE ACTION COMES TO THE Wii U AT 60 FPS?AND
> IT'LL LEAVE YOU BREATHLESS.
> 
> ...



Aww yiss


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> In all fairness to Enclave, there was a surprising amount of shitposting in regards to Sony's conference yesterday.
> 
> The TV stuff was boring, yes, but I don't know why everyone was claiming that it brought the whole conference to the depths of an inescapable hell when the rest of the conference was otherwise good.



Because it was just _that_ bad, then they went on to show multi-platform games (which Microsoft was also shit on for) and a remake of a game that is not even a year old (which Tomb Raider was absolutely railed for doing the same) and left the most predictable game (with the least to show) as the closer. Statistically, people fall faster and farther when they have been brought up. It's human nature.

And plenty of people were railing on Nintendo throughout this conference.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

krory, you were the worst of the bunch and you kept posting the same fucking gif over and over, if you're going to post gifs at least post a variety of them and not constantly all the same little girl you clearly are obsessed with.

Also, who was railing against Nintendo this conference?  Most people yesterday were saying that Nintendo could take it all today.  You're delusional.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This and Witcher 3 are the best fucking games this E3.


Too bad Bayonetta is not multi tho the game looks solid from what we saw.
Im also curious about the new P games Monster Hunter May Cry will turn out.

I agree on the witcher 3, its fucking amazing, even if it looked quite meh on console.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm really hoping to see Telltale's Game of Thrones game and whatever Dontnod was working on with Square Enix but I guess it won't be at E3.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Devil's Third looks like shit honestly.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

So..... 

*Sunset Overdrive*, *Destiny *and *Bayonetta 2* are the best this E3. 

And *Cuphead*. 

Am I right? How right am I?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

best reaction to the Zelda game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So.....
> 
> *Sunset Overdrive*, *Destiny *and *Bayonetta 2* are the best this E3.
> 
> ...



Honestly. I do want to play Sunset Overdrive.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> krory, you were the worst of the bunch and you kept posting the same fucking gif over and over, if you're going to post gifs at least post a variety of them and not constantly all the same little girl you clearly are obsessed with.
> 
> Also, who was railing against Nintendo this conference?  Most people yesterday were saying that Nintendo could take it all today.  You're delusional.



Me, Deathbringer, Living Hitokiri, steveht3 or whatever his name is, sworder, Scud, most people are STILL trashing Devil's Third - even people that loved everything else, Naruto and many others were complaining about the lack of Metroid and Star Fox Wii U reveal...

It's really like you just came in after the end to throw your fanboyism around.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> In all fairness to Enclave, there was a surprising amount of shitposting in regards to Sony's conference yesterday.
> 
> The TV stuff was boring, yes, but I don't know why everyone was claiming that it brought the whole conference to the depths of an inescapable hell when the rest of the conference was otherwise good.


The problem with Sony is that wasted too much time on this when they couldve wrapped it up on a video or something, there was literally no point wasted 40 minutes on talking about.
When you exhaust your audience  with so much crap they better expect you give something good for the time they waited and what the audience got, a leaked MGS 5 trailer and new Uncharted.....


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Devil's Third looks like shit honestly.



Thank God, I'm not the only one who was thinking the same thing.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So.....
> 
> *Sunset Overdrive*, *Destiny *and *Bayonetta 2* are the best this E3.
> 
> ...



Sunset Overdrive, Halo The Master Chief Collection and Batman Arkham Knight for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *E3 2014: GAMECUBE ADAPTER, CONTROLLER, AND SMASH BUNDLE PRICING REVEALED*
> 
> The GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U, which supports up to four GCN controllers (including WaveBird), will be available for $19.99 USD.
> 
> Nintendo will also sell Smash Bros. branded GameCube controllers for $29.99 USD each. Lastly, a special Smash Bros. for Wii U bundle, which includes a copy of the game, one adapter, and a GCN controller, will be sold for $99.99 USD.


Will the GCN controller in the bundle be a Smash Bros. branded one though? If it is, I'll get the bundle, if not I'll buy them separately to get the branded one. I own three GNC controllers still, so this will give me a final fourth one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Make your -own- Metroid in Project Spark! 

and Star Fox U not being in the Nintendo Digital Event was weird even tho is a real game.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So.....
> 
> *Sunset Overdrive*, *Destiny *and *Bayonetta 2* are the best this E3.
> 
> ...



You are pretty spot on though i'd have the new limbo creator's game on there as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm really hoping to see Telltale's Game of Thrones game and whatever Dontnod was working on with Square Enix but I guess it won't be at E3.


Ofc it wont be on E3  they dont have time for such games, they prefer wasting fuckloads of time showing everytiny bit of that BF beta over and over again....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

The reality of the situation is that all "real gamers" won here. If you're a fanboy of one console then you lost in the end. All the trolling, screaming, insults, that stuff is for kids, hell you older posters should know better but it seems most haven't learned. 

When you put any bias aside, all 3 companies had solid conferences. Nothing mind-blowing, unless you're a fanboy and if so your opinion can't be taken into account, but it does look great for the future. 2015 will be a huge year. Hopefully by then people will have their bias aside to look at the other consoles. Maybe then their opinions will be listened to. A lot of people are just trying to justify their own purchases which really wouldn't mean a thing given they've already decided as to what they'd like. 

So far my favorite titles this E3 have been 

- Mortal Kombat X
- Batman Arkham Knight
- Uncharted 4
- The Order 
- Bloodborne
- Little Big Planet 3
- Smash Bros 
- Zelda 2015
- Cuphead
- Inside


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Not to mention every single person in this thread started throwing tables in anger when they thought it was over after only like 35 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

My E3 hype list so far..

Cuphead
Ori
Mortal Kombat X gameplay
Uncharted 4 in-engine demo
Bloodborne looks interesting
Zelda WiiU in-engine demo
Bayonetta Package
Starfox WiiU announcement 
Hyrule Warriors and X trailers


I was already sold on Smash and Destiny..


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ofc it wont be on E3  they dont have time for such games, they prefer wasting fuckloads of time showing everytiny bit of that BF beta over and over again....



>Assuming the conferences are all of E3

k.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Delicious Bayonetta 2 models_ 











Furious George said:


> So.....
> 
> *Sunset Overdrive*, *Destiny *and *Bayonetta 2* are the best this E3.
> 
> ...



Missed Witcher 3 and Destiny looks boring as shit. Nice mention of Cuphead, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

X Marks the Spot

The next massive sci-fi role-playing game from Monolith Soft, the creators of Baten Kaitos and Xenoblade Chronicles, comes exclusively to Wii U. A terrible intergalactic war leaves just a handful of Earth survivors trying to live in a beautiful yet hostile environment. Players engage in battles against powerful creatures of all forms and sizes using the deep battle system that builds on the triumphs of Xenoblade Chronicles for Wii.


FEATURES:
Riding and controlling a weaponized mech, players can explore every inch of the massive open world displayed in gorgeous high-definition graphics. The world is filled with strange and imaginative creatures, from small bugs to giant dinosaurs. 
As characters improve in different classes, they will learn new combat and defensive skills, or Arts. Players can customize the Arts palette as their characters learn new Arts. All Arts have a “recast” time – once cast, the player must wait out a “cooldown” period before that Art can be used again.
Players can customize everything about the main character’s appearance, including gender, shapes, height, skin color, voice and tattoos.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The reality of the situation is that all "real gamers" won here. If you're a fanboy of one console then you lost in the end. All the trolling, screaming, insults, that stuff is for kids, hell you older posters should know better but it seems most haven't learned.



I think the irony of this post just blinded me.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't wait for Gamescom to see what the companies show next.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ....
> Because Nintendo did exactly like the others did but for some magical reason people are portrating them like they dominated the whole industry and revolutionized the gaming.



Er... Nintendo did nothing like the others. Practically every game shown today had gameplay and lots of it. If it wasn't gameplay, it was in-engine so we at least got to see what the games will look like once they're done. Nintendo was actually funny rather than awkward and they showed games we actually wanted to see, rather than more first person shooters or spending half an hour talking about TV shows based on comic books nobody has ever heard of.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Delicious Bayonetta 2 models_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't it though? I've been keeping up with the content that's been released the past several weeks and it looks boring as hell. It doesn't look like it's worth the hype it's getting.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Can't wait for Gamescom to see what the companies show next.



ITS TOO FUCKING FAR AWAY!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Assuming the conferences are all of E3
> 
> k.


I said shown not announced or reported.....
You know they could waste a minute on a GOT game like they gave 10 minutes to lets say POWERS. Its not that hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the Starfox U announcement? I didn't see it, I was eating dinner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> X Marks the Spot
> 
> The next massive sci-fi role-playing game from Monolith Soft, the creators of Baten Kaitos and Xenoblade Chronicles, comes exclusively to Wii U. A terrible intergalactic war leaves just a handful of Earth survivors trying to live in a beautiful yet hostile environment. Players engage in battles against powerful creatures of all forms and sizes using the deep battle system that builds on the triumphs of Xenoblade Chronicles for Wii.
> 
> ...



Do we have a release date for this bitch yet?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> ITS TOO FUCKING FAR AWAY!



It's not that long of a wait.

August 13th.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Do we have a release date for this bitch yet?



2015                .

Another reason 2015 is shaping to be a really good year for all platforms.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Bah God..


This makes me forget The Last Guardian


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Doesn't it though? I've been keeping up with the content that's been released the past several weeks and it looks boring as hell. It doesn't look like it's worth the hype it's getting.



It's literally Halo with a slightly different artstyle and without a single player campaign. I'm completely burned out of Halo already so I have no fucking clue how people are so excited for Slightly Darker Halo in The Desert: 500 million dollars edition


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Destiny's Alpha will tell me if I get the game or not. 

If it is literally just Halo in the desert... i'll just play Halo 5: Master Chief in the desert edition .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Er... Nintendo did nothing like the others. Practically every game shown today had gameplay and lots of it. If it wasn't gameplay, it was in-engine so we at least got to see what the games will look like once they're done. Nintendo was actually funny rather than awkward and they showed games we actually wanted to see, rather than more first person shooters or spending half an hour talking about TV shows based on comic books nobody has ever heard of.


I think Microsoft was the  with the most gameplay footage shown on e3 , i was really surprised on that.
Nintendo presentation felt most of the part as a tease. I think we needed more time talk about Bayonetta Xenoblade and Zelda open worlds rather show so much focus on Mii and different costume and add ons. 
Nintendo didnt show more than others, thats my point, they followed the same pattern  of game presentation . 
Unfortunately the shooters get always the spotlight time so we give up other good games as a trade off.

Im also interested on whats Nintendos approach when it comes to indie games...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's literally Halo with a slightly different artstyle and without a single player campaign. I'm completely burned out of Halo already so I have no fucking clue how people are so excited for Slightly Darker Halo in The Desert: 500 million dollars edition



I see no negatives in a Halo-like game that is outside of the Halo franchise. Halo was awesome. I've no problem with *you* being burned out on it either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Was Halo also shoot and loot? I'm just asking..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Me, Deathbringer, Living Hitokiri, steveht3 or whatever his name is, sworder, Scud, most people are STILL trashing Devil's Third - even people that loved everything else, Naruto and many others were complaining about the lack of Metroid and Star Fox Wii U reveal...
> 
> It's really like you just came in after the end to throw your fanboyism around.



What fanboyism?  Calling somebody out for acting like a worthless troll yesterday is suddenly fanboying?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

> MFW the same people saying 'why can't you just let people who enjoyed sony's conference enjoy it' are the same ones that wouldn't shut the fuck up about making fun of people who wanted a One for a year straight .


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> You are pretty spot on though i'd have the new limbo creator's game on there as well.



Okay you are going to tell me where you got that fucking set from


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> steveht93 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol Microsoft showing games we already know about, narutoforums "best conference Eva!"  Kappa
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Do we have a release date for this bitch yet?



Next year, just like Uncharted 4, The Witcher 3 and Rise of the Tomb Raider. Basically, prepare your anus for 2015 because we're all going to get bum rushed.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Bah God..



Absolutely amazing.  Yes, it's no the most technically amazing screen-shot ever, far from it, but the art style makes it gorgeous.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Okay you are going to tell me where you got that fucking set from



Did you not watch the Nintendo Direct thingy? Iwata and Reggie had one dramatic punch up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

2015 will be the year the world economy crashes because of too many vidyagaems


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> What fanboyism?  Calling somebody out for acting like a worthless troll yesterday is suddenly fanboying?



 Oh God... the irony... the people that were actually trolling are the same fucking ones that are trolling today. Wow are you _that_ buttblasted about how bad Sony's conference was? It's just a show, dude, you need to calm yourself.




Platinum said:


> > MFW the same people saying 'why can't you just let people who enjoyed sony's conference enjoy it' are the same ones that wouldn't shut the fuck up about making fun of people who wanted a One for a year straight .



Welcome to yesterday, brah.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Was Halo also shoot and loot? I'm just asking..



Nope                 .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Next year, just like Uncharted 4, The Witcher 3 and Rise of the Tomb Raider. Basically, prepare your anus for 2015 because we're all going to get bum rushed.



Shit I forgot about Tomb Raider


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hopefully no big 2015 game gets delayed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Absolutely amazing.  Yes, it's no the most technically amazing screen-shot ever, far from it, but the art style makes it gorgeous.



The art style is gorgeous, the game is going to age magnificently. I'm kinda glad they went with this art style rather than that tech demo we saw years ago.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> 2015 will be the year the world economy crashes because of too many vidyagaems



Don't forget early October.

But yeah 2015 is the year for all these consoles.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

First time in a heck of a long time that I've wanted a Wii U. 



Velocity said:


> Next year, just like Uncharted 4, The Witcher 3 and Rise of the Tomb Raider. Basically, prepare your anus for 2015 because we're all going to get bum rushed.



2015 is going to be amazing for gaming.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Shit I forgot about Tomb Raider



And MGS 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Nope                 .



Then what's with the damn, it's halo in the desert BS?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> > MFW the same people saying 'why can't you just let people who enjoyed sony's conference enjoy it' are the same ones that wouldn't shut the fuck up about making fun of people who wanted a One for a year straight .



I don't think that's fair. The Bone was a victim of MS's shitty business practices, the tacked on Kinect and no real games to play. The hate for it was sorta justified.

The Bone now comes Kinectless, (Most of) the business practices have been removed, and there are a lot of games becoming available. The veil's been lifted, and now a lot of ragging on it has officially shifted to fanboyism.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

2015, when people's wallets become more empty than space.:


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

That Splatoon looks really good.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Then what's with the damn, it's halo in the desert BS?



Oh I thought you were talking about Halo has loot.

Destiny has loot and shit like that, saw the leaked early alpha stuff and it looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> First time in a heck of a long time that I've wanted a Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 is going to be amazing for gaming.



I legit fist-bumped my WiiU after I saw that demo.. Holy shit..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> What fanboyism?  Calling somebody out for acting like a worthless troll yesterday is suddenly fanboying?



Jesus Christ, dude. Go outside and take a deep breath or something.

E3 has always been an awkward joke, point fingers and crack a joke, you'll live longer.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2014)

2015 will be the GOAT year it seems


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Luckily enough I got enough dough hopefully to get all this shit for this year later and the next.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Vault said:


> 2015 will be the GOAT year it seems



Insider have said its going to be one of the best like 2011 and 2007.

Prepare your anus.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Assuming the conferences are all of E3
> 
> k.


This seems to be the most common mistake I see people making across the internet. E3 literally just began, and they're all acting like it's completely over.

Anyway, I think there's plenty to be happy with from all 3 of the big companies. People didn't expect much from Microsoft, and most got more than they bargained for. People expected a lot of big shit from Sony, and got a bit of it before that PS TV and comic book bullshit deflated the whole thing. People expected Nintendo to do its own thing, and it did.

I'm honestly pretty pleased so far. There are a few titles I was really hoping to see, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I don't think that's fair. The Bone was a victim of MS's shitty business practices, the tacked on Kinect and no real games to play. The hate for it was sorta justified.
> 
> The Bone now comes Kinectless, (Most of) the business practices have been removed, and there are a lot of games becoming available. The veil's been lifted, and now a lot of ragging on it has officially shifted to fanboyism.



It's totally fair. "Oh my god Microsoft no one cares about TV you don't get gamers"

> Sony spends 20 minutes talking about youtube and netflix and it's own original content and try to say 'but man Sony's was AWESOME, I  love Ratchet CGI movies at my E3"

Also this no real games to play thing is such bullshit. Everyone at that point of time was saying Xbox had the stronger line up at launch. 

And again this in no way stops the hilarious irony of the people who are crying about why can't they enjoy the same things they like were the same exact people trolling the xbox people because they wanted a one.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]3jDZfREYppk[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm just concerned about Telltale's Game of Thrones game because it's already June and the game was said to be out in 2014 and there has literally been _no_ news or updates on it since it's announcement.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> All 3 companies did well. I'll say this:
> 
> Microsoft - Didn't do enough to make me want to get a console right now. Ok games, just not really feeling it much. I'll get one late next year after they announce Gears more than likely
> 
> ...



I completely agree, I haven't wanted a Wii U until now, but I'm still satisified with my purchase of a PS4.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
_


----------



## Reznor (Jun 10, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

